# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Greek AIS Sites

## Apostolos

Εδώ φίλοι μου θα παρουσιάζουμε όλα τα θέματα που αφορούν το εξαιρετικό web site AIS GREECE

----------


## jumpman

mhpws allakse to url sto ais greece?An nai poio einai?Vazw www.aisgreece.com kai den emfanizei th selida.

----------


## Apostolos

Κάποιος μαλλον πήγε να κλέψει το url  :Smile: 
Τώρα είναι μιά χαρα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Που είναι τα πλοία, οέο ???*

Προβλήματα (ή μήπως κάποια πιθανή αναβάθμιση ?) για το AIS Greece, από χθες τουλάχιστον το απόγευμα.

Οπως μπορείτε να δείτε και στο παρακάτω screenshot, το μεγάλο μας λιμάνι και το Πέραμα ...στέρεψαν από παπόρια. :razz:

AIS.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θα πρέπει να πούμε ότι το AIS είναι ένας πολύ χρήσιμος οδηγός, όπου μπορούμε να βλέπουμε το σημείο που βρίσκονται κάθε φορά τα πλοία που μας ενδιαφέρουν, αρκεί βέβαια αυτά να είναι εφοδιασμένα με την συγκεκριμένη συσκευή. 

Δεν θα πρέπει όμως να θεωρούμε απόλυτα σωστά όσα κάθε φορά μας δείχνει, ούτε βέβαια και να στηριζόμαστε απόλυτα σε αυτά ώστε να θεωρούμε μία θέση πλοίου δεδομένη.

Παράδειγμα στα παραπάνω αποτελεί ένα δικό μου σημερινό λάθος συμπέρασμα στο thread του *IONIΣ*, αλλά και το παρακάτω αποψινό screenshot από το AIS Greece, στο οποίο απεικονίζεται το πλοίο *ALEXANDER* να έχει πάρει τα ...όρη και τα άγρια βουνά !!!

AIS_2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Απεναντίας πιστεύω ότι δέν είναι πρόβλημα του συστήματος  του aisgreece.gr
Ακόμα και εγώ στο πλοιο πολλές φορές εντοπίζω πλοία τα οποία δέν έχουν καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Εκτός απο τις λάθος πληροφορίες που βάζουν (ή δέν βάζουν) οι συνάδελφοι χειριστές, το ίδιο το σύστημα έχει σφάλματα. Το σύστημα πέρνει στίγμα απο ένα εξωτερικό GPS και σε περίπτωση απώλειας του απο ένα εσωτερικό. Το GPS όπως ξέρουμε είναι το πλέον αναξιόπιστο σύστημα αφού άνευ λόγου και αιτίας είτε στέλνει λάθος στίγμα είτε δεν στέλνει καθόλου. Έτσι λοιπόν ο κακόμοιρος ο server του aisgreece πέρνει λάθος στίγμα και μας δίχνει το ALEXANDER στο βουνό! 
Πραγματικά όμως όταν βλέπω λάθος status ή το destination να είναι της μορφής (βλέπε Αγουδημικά πλοία) Σ-Μ-Π-Λ-Κ-Κ-Ν-Τ-Σ-Ρ (ΣΥΡΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΠΑΤΜΟΣ ΛΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ ΚΩΣ ΝΙΣΥΡΟΣ ΤΗΛΟΣ ΣΥΜΗ ΡΟΔΟΣ) τρελένομαι...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Απεναντίας πιστεύω ότι δέν είναι πρόβλημα του συστήματος του aisgreece.gr...


Απόστολε συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτό που λες.
Εξάλλου αν προσέξεις, σε κανένα σημείο του ποστ μου δεν λέω ότι είναι αναξιόπιστο το AIS Greece.
Αλλά ότι υπάρχουν αρκετές φορές που αυτά που δείχνει δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα, είτε λόγω υπαιτιότητας του ίδιου του site (πχ. τεχνικά προβλήματα), είτε λόγω (τις περισσότερες φορές) μη σωστής ρύθμισης των πομπών των πλοίων από τους χειριστές τους.

Σίγουρα δεν ευθύνεται το AIS Greece αν για παράδειγμα, δίνει το Νήσος Χίος με ''μπλέ μπαλονάκι'' (Passenger), και το αδελφό Νήσος Μύκονος με ''κίτρινο'' (Unspecified or Other), αλλά προφανέστατα η ρύθμιση της συσκευής του πλοίου.

Απλά το ποστ μου περιείχε την επισήμανση, ότι δεν είναι πάντα δεδομένο ότι βλέπουμε στο AIS (και όχι μόνο στο AIS Greece), ώστε κάποιος ανυποψίαστος καραβολάτρης ο οποίος θα δεί για πρώτη φορά μία απεικόνιση AIS, να μην ...κουφαθεί αν δει πχ. το Λατώ να πηγαίνει με ...105 μίλια.  :Razz:

----------


## xiwtis81

Θα συμφωνησω μαζι σας οπως κ οτι δεν πρεπει να ξεχναμε πως καθε τι ηλεκτρονικο εχει κ τις αποκλησεις του...Οι υπολογιστες εχουν αρκετες φορες κολληματα(εχει γινει σε ολους μας πιστευω)αρα λογικο ειναι καποιες φορες να βλεπουμε λαθος data στο ais!
Παντως το εν λογω site ειναι πολυ καλο κ αν διαβασετε εδω http://www.yachtmati.com/forum/showt...?p=966#post966 συντομα θα εχει ais η Τηλος ενω υπαρχει κ ενδιαφερον απο Σαμο! Πιστευω πως σιγα σιγα θα ενδιαφερθουν κ αλλοι ωστε να υπαρχει μια συνολικη εικονα του αιγαιου.

----------


## Apostolos

Να ξέρετε όμως ότι είναι βασικά παράνομο αφού για να έχεις τέτοιου πομπούς πρέπει να έχεις άδεια εγκατάστασης ασυρμάτου!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο δέν διαθέτει συσκευή AIS αφού λόγω των πλόων του δέν είναι υποχρεωμένο


Το παραπάνω μήνυμα του Απόστολου αναφερόταν στον Φοίβο. Βλέπω όμως σήμερα στο AIS Greece το *Απόλλων Ελλάς* από το μώλο Δραπετσώνας, και μάλιστα το βλέπω πρώτη φορά να εκπέμπει σήμα AIS.

Μήπως αυτό σημαίνει ότι το πλοίο ετοιμάζεται για κάποια άλλη γραμμή, στην οποία είναι υποχρεωμένο να έχει συσκευή AIS ?

Εκτός πια και το πλοίο έχει την συσκευή από ναυπήγησης του και απλά την τεστάρουν. (???)

----------


## Apostolos

Μπαααά Μήπως το ετοιμάζουν για αλλη γη και άλλα μέρη?

----------


## Apostolos

Το καταπληκτικό site ανανέωσε τον χάρτη του (προερχόμενος απο το Google Maps) και πλέον έχει ρεαλιστική εμφάνιση και καλύτερα γραφικά!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να κάνω μία (ίσως αφελή) ερώτηση προς περισσότερο ειδικούς ?

Βλέπω εδώ και αρκετό καιρό στο AIS να απεικονίζονται κανονικά το CRISTAL καθώς και το ...ομόσταυλο ORIENT QUEEN, τη στιγμή που τα πλοία είναι δεμένα λόγω εποχής και χωρίς να εκτελούν κρουαζιέρες ή να υπάρχει καμμία δραστηριότητα πάνω σε αυτά.

Δεν είναι παράξενο ενώ είναι υπο καθεστώς ...χειμερίας νάρκης να έχουν αναμμένες τις συσκευές AIS και μάλιστα βρισκόμενα σε λιμάνι ???  :Confused:

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν είναι παράξενο απλά γιατι τα πλοία δέν είναι σβηστά (δηλ δουλεύει γεννήτρια) Η συσκευή AIS απαγορεύεται να έχει διακόπτη και άρα εργάζεται συνεχώς όσο υπάρχει παροχή ρεύματος (αλλα και όταν δουλεύουν με την emergency genarator ή τις μπαταρίες).

----------


## Apostolos

Επίσεις να προσθέσουμε ότι στο site μπήκε η επιλογή να κάνεις Λίστα με τα πλοία που υπάρχουν εντώς εμβέλιας είτε με το όνομα, είτε με το MMSI

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι βλέπω αυτή τη στιγμή στο *AIS*, το *ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ Τ.* δένει στο ντοκ 3 του Πειραιά (!?!?!?) και μάλιστα με την διακριτική (ή ενεργή ?) παρουσία δύο ρυμουλκών (!?!?!?)  :Confused: 

ALEXANDRA.jpg

----------


## jumpman

To Ionian King kai to Elli T enw vriskontai sto perama kai sto neo molo drapetswnas antistoixa den fainontai apo to ais greece.Giati arage?

----------


## Apostolos

Απλά έχουν κλειστές τις συσκευές τους!

----------


## JASON12345

> To Ionian King kai to Elli T enw vriskontai sto perama kai sto neo molo drapetswnas antistoixa den fainontai apo to ais greece.Giati arage?


Πολλά πλοία που βρίσκονται στον Πειραιά δεν φαίνονται.
Και το Ελυρος θυμάμαι σπάνια φαινόταν (ή το Αριάδνη δεν θυμάμαι.)

----------


## parianos

παιδια, εχω μια απορια τι ειναι το ais? καποιος να μου πει τι ειναι αυτο?

----------


## Leo

Με πολύ απλά λόγια ένα μηχάνημα μέσα στην γέφυρα των πλοίων που εκπέμπει και λαμβάνει την ακριβή θέση και στοιχέια των άλλων πλοίων.
Δες εδώ και τηα καταλάβεις... 
http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/
και 
http://www.aisgreece.com/index.htm

----------


## JASON12345

Έχεις δώσει καταλάθος το http δύο φορές και δεν πιάνει το λινκ αλλά το βγάζουμε το ένα και μπαίνουμε.

----------


## JASON12345

Παιδιά.
Ένα καράβι που βλέπω στο ΑΙΣ ονόματι Μελίνα τι ακριβώς είναι?
Παντόφλα είναι έτσι?

----------


## kalypso

> Παιδιά.
> Ένα καράβι που βλέπω στο ΑΙΣ ονόματι Μελίνα τι ακριβώς είναι?
> Παντόφλα είναι έτσι?


Στο AIS φαίνεται μόνο ένα LPG στον Ασπρόπυργο!Δεν μου δείχνει κάτι άλλο!!!

----------


## gvaggelas

Ετοιμάζονται εγκαταστάσεις λήψης σήματος ΑΙS και site στην Χίο, από όσο γνωρίζω.

----------


## Apostolos

Αλήθεια? Αυτό θα είναι φοβερό αφού θα καλυφθεί ένα μεγάλο μέρος του Αιγαίου! Αυτό που δέν κανει το κράτος το κάνουν οι απλοί χρήστες! Δηλαδή τι δύσκολο για κάθε ένα λιμεναρχείο να έχει ένα τέτοιο σύστημα που κοστίζει 500 ευρώ! Πόσα είπα?

----------


## kalypso

Εγώ το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να το κάνω προσωπικά!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Ε καλά αν έχουμε και Πάτρα τί άλλο θέλουμε!

----------


## kalypso

Έχει πολύ "πράμα" εδώ όπως ξέρεις Απόστολε!!!
άλλωστε θέλω να παρακολουθώ τον άντρα μου να μην λέει  ότι είναι Αλβανία και να έχουν φτάσει Κέρκυρα
χιχιχιχιχι πλάκα κάνω!!!!!!
άσε που σήμερα τους βλέπω από κάμερα!

----------


## Apostolos

Αιώνιες γυναίκες! Ακόμα και η τεχνολογία στο πλάι τους! Σκέφτεσε να συνεργαστείς με το http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/ ?? Νομίζω είναι απο θέμα κάλυψης και δυνατοτήτων το καλύτερο!

----------


## kalypso

Aυτό μου έδωσε την ιδέα.....για να δούμε!!!!

----------


## stanley

Είναι σαν μια γυναίκα που έβλεπε από την webcam στο κανάλι του Παναμά τον άντρα της να αγκαλιάζει την δόκιμό του (φυσικά δεν είχε ιδέα οτι η γυναίκα του παρακολουθεί) και φυσικά του έδωσε τα παπούτσια στο χέρι!

----------


## kalypso

> Είναι σαν μια γυναίκα που έβλεπε από την webcam στο κανάλι του Παναμά τον άντρα της να αγκαλιάζει την δόκιμό του (φυσικά δεν είχε ιδέα οτι η γυναίκα του παρακολουθεί) και φυσικά του έδωσε τα παπούτσια στο χέρι!


 
καλοοοοοοοο!!!:grin:

----------


## JASON12345

> Στο AIS φαίνεται μόνο ένα LPG στον Ασπρόπυργο!Δεν μου δείχνει κάτι άλλο!!!


Όχι δεν ενούσα για συγκεκριμένα εχθές.
Απλώς στην περιοχή κάτω από το Μαρμάρι εμφανίζεται κατά καιρούς έναι 
ΜΕΛΙΝΑ με μπλε χρώμα (passenger)

----------


## kalypso

θα το παρακολουθήσουμε το θέμα.....

----------


## JASON12345

> Παράθεση:
> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο kalypso  
> Στο AIS φαίνεται μόνο ένα LPG στον Ασπρόπυργο!Δεν μου δείχνει κάτι άλλο!!!
> Όχι δεν ενούσα για συγκεκριμένα εχθές.
> Απλώς στην περιοχή κάτω από το Μαρμάρι εμφανίζεται κατά καιρούς έναι 
> ΜΕΛΙΝΑ με μπλε χρώμα (passenger)






> θα το παρακολουθήσουμε το θέμα.....
> __________________



Τελικώς ο ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ μας την έλυσε τηνν απορία




> Για την ιστορια η παντοφλες της παραπανω γραμμης τον καιρο αυτο ειναι οι εξης : Διαμαντης, Παναγια Τ, Μελινα ΙΙ (πρωην Χρηστος Τ). Επισης να προσθεσω οτι το εισητηριο του ΙΧ ειναι 15 ευρω, σαν πολυ δεν ειναι για μια διαδρομη 45 λεπτων???
> __________________

----------


## gvaggelas

Να ευχαριστήσω λενα φίλο μου για την πληροφορία.  AIS για την περιοχή της Χίου στην σελίδα 
http://www.pmi.gr/pmi.gr/aischios.htm

Σύντομα θα υπάρξει αύξηση της εμβέλειας.

----------


## scoufgian

> Να ευχαριστήσω λενα φίλο μου για την πληροφορία. AIS για την περιοχή της Χίου στην σελίδα 
> http://www.pmi.gr/pmi.gr/aischios.htm
> 
> Σύντομα θα υπάρξει αύξηση της εμβέλειας.


καλη η πληροφορια που μας εδωσες :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Να ευχαριστήσω λενα φίλο μου για την πληροφορία. AIS για την περιοχή της Χίου στην σελίδα 
> http://www.pmi.gr/pmi.gr/aischios.htm
> 
> Σύντομα θα υπάρξει αύξηση της εμβέλειας.


μηπως θα μπορουσες να μας παραθεσεις ,τις διευθυνσεις στο ιντερνετ ,που υπαρχουν για το AIS στην ελλαδα?

----------


## gvaggelas

Αν και είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστά ας κάνουμε μία σύνοψη.

Για Πειραιά και μέχρι την ¶νδρο περίπου

http://www.aisgreece.com/liveshipdata/index.htm

Για Σύρο, Πειραιά μέχρι και Ικαρία, Αμοργό, Ίο
http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/?language=_GR

Για την Ανατολική πλευρά της Χίου 
http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/?language=_GR
(αναμένεται να εγκατασταθούν νέες κεραίες οι οποίες θα καλύπτουν και την Δυτική πλευρά ενώ θα καλύπτουν πιθανόν την θαάσσια περιοχή μεταξύ Μυτιλήνης και Σάμου).

Μία νέα ιστοσελίδα με μεγάλη κάλυψη
_http://hellas.imisglobal.com/__ και κάντε κλικ στο κουμπί Guest_ 
_Δυστυχώς δεν είναι πολύ λειτουργική._

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/def...spx?level1=110
Όμοιο με το syros-observer

Αυτά προς το παρόν. Όποιος γνωρίζει κάποιο άλλο site ή περιοχή κάλυψης, ας κάνει post.

----------


## scoufgian

> Αν και είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστά ας κάνουμε μία σύνοψη.
> 
> Για Πειραιά και μέχρι την ¶νδρο περίπου
> 
> http://www.aisgreece.com/liveshipdata/index.htm
> 
> Για Σύρο, Πειραιά μέχρι και Ικαρία, Αμοργό, Ίο
> http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/?language=_GR
> 
> ...


ευχαριστουμε.απλως ειπα να τα συνοψισουμε λιγο για να χουμε και μια ολοκληρωμενη εικονα

----------


## gvaggelas

> ευχαριστουμε.απλως ειπα να τα συνοψισουμε λιγο για να χουμε και μια ολοκληρωμενη εικονα


 
Και πολύ καλά έκανες.

----------


## JASON12345

Για το ιμις γλόμπα ΄τώρα νομίζω ότι για να τα δεις ρίαλ τάιμ πρέπει να έχεις κωδικό.
Το γκουέστ είναι λίγο παραπλανητικό.

----------


## JASON12345

Ετοιμάζουν τίποτα καινούργιο και πιο καλό.?

----------


## captain 83

Το imis global λειτουργεί με αρκετή καθυστέρηση που φτάνει και το δωδεκάωρο ορισμένες φορές. Κωδικό συνήθως πέρνουν τα μέλη που έχουν τοποθετήσει κεραία στην περιοχή τους, γι' αυτό και δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα εγγραφής στην ιστοσελίδα τους για να πάρει κάποιος κωδικό. Βέβαια, όταν μπαίνει κάποιος με κωδικό έχει περισσότερα μπόνους, όπως real εμφάνιση της θέσης του πλοίου, πληροφορίες για το πλοίο, κ.ά.

----------


## Νικόλας

bre paidia gia na doume apo igoumenitsa paizei kanena site????

----------


## Baggeliq

Κάλυψη για την περιοχή γύρο από την ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ  ξερή κανένας ;

----------


## Leo

Παρατηρώ στο ais (http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/) κάτι πολύ καλό. Το σχήμα των στόχων πλοίων είναι περίπου ανάλογο με το μέγεθος τους! Προφανώς είναι συνδεδεμένο με το ΚΟΧ κάθε πλοίου. Βρίσκω ότι έιναι ενδιφέρον και ότι η εξέλιξη είναι συνεχής!

----------


## Apostolos

Μάλλον με το μήκος τους θα είναι  :Smile:  καλό κόλπο!!!!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

αυτο παντως ειναι κολπο των τελευταιων 6-7 ημερων ..... Ωραιο τρυκ ...

----------


## Apostolos

Μακάρι να βρεθεί και τρόπος να λαμβάνουμε πληροφορίες για το πότε έχει εμφανιστεί τελευταία φορά ένα πλοίο που δέν είναι σε κάλυψη.

----------


## nautikos

> Μακάρι να βρεθεί και τρόπος να λαμβάνουμε πληροφορίες για το πότε έχει εμφανιστεί τελευταία φορά ένα πλοίο που δέν είναι σε κάλυψη.


Αν καταλαβα καλα, αυτο γινεται Αποστολε. Αν πας στο Πλοια/Αναζητηση ολων και βαλεις ενα πλοιο που τωρα δεν ειναι εδω,πχ *Ocean Monarch*, σου δινει ακριβως ποτε εμφανιστηκε στην περιοχη καλυψης τελευταια φορα καθως και ολη τη διαδρομη του στο χαρτη.

----------


## Apostolos

Είχα κάνει κάτι δοκιμές αλλα δέν το είχα βρεί! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σύμφωνα με το *AIS Greece* αλλά και με το *Syros* *Observer* από το πρωί το *CORAL* βρίσκεται στο .....*Ναύσταθμο* της Σαλαμίνας.

Κάποιο λάθος σήμα εκπομπής από την συσκευή AIS του πλοίου, ή μήπως το ΠΝ μας, προγραμματίζει κάποια ...κρουαζιέρα ???  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> ...............Κάποιο λάθος σήμα εκπομπής από την συσκευή AIS του πλοίου, ή μήπως το ΠΝ μας, προγραμματίζει κάποια ...κρουαζιέρα ???


Πολύ καλόοο  :Very Happy: .

----------


## jumpman

To ais ths surou shmera ta spaei.Deixnei ploia apo to suez mexri notia ths Sikelias.351 ploia ektws pao auta pou einai ston Peiraia demena, sunolo 493.

----------


## captain 83

Μήπως σ΄ αυτή την μεγάλη εμβέλεια παίζει ρόλο και το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν πολύ καλές καιρικές συνθήκες και η ορατότητα είναι αρκετά μεγάλη;

----------


## jumpman

Kai egw etsi pisteuw.Mallon oi kales kairikes sunthikes odhgoun se auto to apotelesma.Alla kai pali einai polu entupwsiako.

----------


## xiwtis81

Λογικα δεν πρεπει να ειναι οι καιρικες συνθηκες αφου εδω και καποιες μερες η εμβελεια εχει 'πιασει' τελικες!Αντιθετα ο καιρος δεν μενει ιδιος μερα νυχτα,ωρα με την ωρα...
  Αν δειτε εχουν εμφανιστει καποιοι ροζ ρομβοι(Βοηθ. Ναυσιπλοΐας) που αναφερονται σαν VTS και αν πατε εδω στο σχολιο υπαρχει ο ορος VTS antenna.
  Οποτε μαλλον πρεπει να εχουν προστεθει κεραιες και παρουσιαζεται αυτη η απιστευτη εμβελεια.Καλη μας καραβοπαρατηρηση :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Γενικά το σύστημα AIS χρησιμοποιεί VHF για την ανταλαγή δεδομένων. Έχει τύχει απο Χίο να ακούσω τις ομιλίες απο Αίγυπτο. Έτσι είναι πιθανών να υπήρξε αυτή η περιοδική μεγάλη εμβέλεια, που επιρρεάζετε κυριώς απο τις κλιματικές συνθήκες

----------


## gioannis13

> Γενικά το σύστημα AIS χρησιμοποιεί VHF για την ανταλαγή δεδομένων. Έχει τύχει απο Χίο να ακούσω τις ομιλίες απο Αίγυπτο. Έτσι είναι πιθανών να υπήρξε αυτή η περιοδική μεγάλη εμβέλεια, που επιρρεάζετε κυριώς απο τις κλιματικές συνθήκες


....................αυξημενη υγρασια στην ατμοσφαιρα πχ.......... :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Χρειαζεται πολυ ακομα δουλεια και χρονο για να τελειοποιηθει το συστημα . Παρατηροντας τις προηγουμενες μερες το syros-observer σας αναφερω τις εξης παρατηρησεις μου. Στις 03/03/08 η καλυψη του ais θα ελεγα οτι ηταν εξωφρενικη. Εμφανιζοντουσαν πλοια νοτια τις κρητης κοντα στην Μαλτα και ενα ατελειωτο "ποταμι" απο τα δαρδανελια ως τα κυθηρα. Σημερα αντιθετως και αυτη τη στιγμη αδυνατει να εντοπισει πλοια βορεια της Ανδρου. Το θεολογος ηταν αφαντος και εμφανιστηκε αφου βγηκε απο τη Ραφηνα. Σημερα το μοναδικο "βοηθεια ναυσιπλοιας" που ανταποκρινεται στη πραγματικτητα ειναι αυτο που βρισκεται στο Τουρκικο βουνο που ειναι απεναντι απο τη Σαμο ενω στον Ελληνικο χωρο ολα τα ροζ κουτακια που εμφανιζονται ειναι στν πραγματικοτητα πλοια. Και βεβαια υπαρχουν λαθη στις αντιστοιχιες πλοιων και τυπου. Ε οχι να περιγραφει το ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ ως απροσδιοριστο ενω ξερουμε τι ειναι τα τελευταια 30 χρονια. Παντως ακομα και ετσι το AIS ειναι απο τα πιο ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα που εχω δει τελευταια. Σε ενα απο τα θετικα του ειναι ο πραγματικος του χρονος και το διαπιστωσα με το εξης τεχνασμα μιας και στην Αθηνα εκει που μενω τη θαλασσα η βλεπω απο φωτογραφιες. Παρακολουθουσα το SUPERFERRY να πλησιαζει το λιμανι της Τηνου ενω σε ενα παραθυρο ειχα ανοιξει την live καμερα που υπαρχει στο λιμανι. Το πλοιο εμφανιστηκε εκει που εδιχνε το AIS. Αυτο που θα μπορουσε να γινει μελλοντικα ειναι να γινει πιο συντομος ο χρονος ανανεωσης αλλα μαλλον αυτο θα γινει αφου εγκατασταθουν περισσοτερες κεραιες. Ελπιζω ως το καλοκαιρι να δουμε μεγαλη εξελιξη στο συστημα

----------


## scoufgian

αγαπημενο μου ais γεια σου!!!ειμαι ενα μικρο πλοιο με το ονομα "χρηστος " και ειμαι κρυμμενος στο Περαμα,στη γωνια Λεωφ.Ειρηνης και Νεωριων.θα σε παρακαλουσα να μην αποκαλυψεις τη θεση μου γιατι δεχομαι επιθεσεις απο τα μεγαλυτερα πλοια.οπως βλεπω τοσο καιρο ,φροντιζεις και το "μυτιληνη" να κρυβεται στα σοκακια του χατζηκυριακειου.....θα σε ευγνομωνω "XRHSTOS"
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3743

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι από τα σφάλματα του GPS. ϊσως και της αφετηρίας (datum) του χάρτη που χρησιμοποιέι σαν υπόβαθρο το AIS. Διαβάζουμε στο The Mariners Handbook (υπάρχουν εκτενή αποσπάσματα στο θέμα για βιβλία σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή):
*Chart Datums and the Accuracy of Positions on Charts* 
*2.6* _1_ The International Maritime Organization offers the following advice: Many different definitions of a horizontal datum (also known as geodetic datum) exist. However, a practical working definition in use is: “A horizontal datum is a reference system for specifying positions on the Earth’s surface. Each datum is associated with a particular reference spheroid that can be different in size, orientation and relative position from the spheroids associated with other horizontal datums. Positions referred to different datums can differ by several hundred metres.” 
_2_ The practical result is that a given geographical position, not associated with a specific datum, could refer to different physical objects. In other words, a physical object can have as many geographical positions as there are datums. 
_3_ For example, South Foreland Lighthouse, United Kingdom, has the following positions: *Geographical Position* 

*Horizontal Datum* 

51&#176;08'&#183;39N 1&#176;22'&#183;37E 

Referred to OSGB(36) Datum (the local datum for the United Kingdom) 

51&#176;08'&#183;47N 1&#176;22'&#183;35E 

Referred to European (1950) Datum (the Continental datum) 

51&#176;08'&#183;42N 1&#176;22'&#183;27E 

Referred to World Geodetic System 1984 (WGS84) Datum (the world-wide datum used by Global Positioning System (GPS)) 

_4_ Most charts are not yet referred to WGS84 Datum. This means that, in those cases, positions obtained from satellite navigation receivers will not be directly compatible with the chart and must not be used without adjustment. Hydrographic offices are attempting to refer as many new charts as possible to WGS84, but there remain many areas of the world where information does not exist to enable the transformation to be performed. 

Επίσης και το GPS έχει ένα σφάλμα από 2 μέχρι 20m (ή μία με δέκα οργιές) ή περισσότερο (αν οι ΗΠΑ είναι σε αυξημένο συναγερμό) και την τεχνολογία του GPS όπως βλέπουμε στις οδηγίες χρήσης του GPS της Αμερικάνικης Χαρτογραφικής Υπηρεσίας (και για αυτό υπάρχει σύνδεσμος στο θέμα με τα βιβλία σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή):
Military User Under Selective Availability (SA) and Anti-Spoofing (A/S). The military user always has access to full GPS accuracy, called the Precise Positioning Service. The horizontal accuracy is 21 meters, with a 95&#37; probability that the GPS-derived position is within 21 meters of the true position on Earth. This accuracy equates to approximately 0.01 minute of latitude.
(...)
Commercial GPS User. For the commercial GPS user the Standard Positioning Service, which may be limited by the engagement of Selective Availability (SA, a means of degrading the GPS signal to be used during a national emergency), is available all of the time. When SA is turned off, as it has been since May 1, 2000, civilian and military GPS receivers have the same accuracy. If SA were to be engaged, as during a national security emergency, the result would be degradation to 100 meters horizontal accuracy, again at 95% probability. This degradation still would result in a position accuracy of 0.05 minute, but this reduced accuracy would only become apparent when plotting these positions on larger scale charts (approximately 1:30,000 and larger). With these charts, the commercial GPS user should use extra caution when piloting with GPS in restricted waters. An accuracy of 2 to 7 meters (same as the military user) can be achieved, however, when GPS is used in a differential mode. 

Δηλαδή αν έχουμε νέαςτεχνολογίας GPS μπορέι να σε δείχνε στη στεριά. Κι εγώ έβλεπα τις προάλες το FlyingCat 1 να αποβιβάζει επιβάτες στα ...ανοιχτά του λιμανιού των Σπετσών και τρόμαξα στη σκέψη ότι μπορέι να ήταν μόνο της οικονομικής θέσης  :Very Happy: . :Razz:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...ειμαι ενα μικρο πλοιο με το ονομα "χρηστος " και ειμαι κρυμμενος στο Περαμα,στη γωνια Λεωφ.Ειρηνης και Νεωριων...


Με την βοήθεια φυσικά του ΙΜΟ του πλοίου (για να είμαστε και σίγουροι), που μας δίνει το screenshot του φίλου *scoofgian*, 
να πούμε ότι προκειται για το θρυλικό πρώην *ΑΙΑΣ και νυν Χρήστος*, στο οποίο μάλλον θα προβάρουν κάποια συσκευή AIS, 
μιας και όταν ταξίδευε στο Σαρωνικό δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένο να φέρει.

----------


## Leo

Έχουμε δει κατά καιρούς διάφορα στο AIS, ας δούμε άλλο ένα σήμερα με το Μυτιλήνη στη φωτογραφία, που συχνά παρουσιάζει τέτοια φαινόμενα. Η φωτογραφία είναι ή ώρα 10.00 ενώ φαίνεται έτσι απο την άφιξη του πλοίου.

mytilene.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Έχουμε δει κατά καιρούς διάφορα στο AIS, ας δούμε άλλο ένα σήμερα με το Μυτιλήνη στη φωτογραφία, που συχνά παρουσιάζει τέτοια φαινόμενα. Η φωτογραφία είναι ή ώρα 10.00 ενώ φαίνεται έτσι απο την άφιξη του πλοίου.
> 
> mytilene.JPG


μα κι εσυ!!πλακα μας κανεις.δεν βλεπεις οτι εχει γινει εμβολισμος του palace απο το μυτιληνη.τι θες?να γινει αμεσα αποκολληση............. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως η εγγραφή της κατάστασης του καραβιού (εν πλώ, αγκυροβολημένο κ.λπ.) γίνεται με το χέρι αν και ο IMO προτέινει να γίνεται με κάποιο τρόπο που δεν αυξάνει το φόρτο εργασίας του πληρώματος (σύνδεση με τα φώτα ναυσιπλοΐας) όπως βλέπουμε στη σχετική οδηγία (http://www.imo.org/includes/blastDat...3D6645/227.pdf):
*4.5 Navigational Status*
A simple means should be provided for the operator to input the ship's navigational status (e.g.underway using engine, at anchor, not under command, restricted in ability to maneuver, etc) information into the AIS. The AIS may be connected to the ship’s navigational status lights.
*5 Static Information*
The AIS standards require that certain static, voyage-related, and dynamic information be entered manually, normally by means of the MKD, or by means of IEC 61162 sentences .SSD. and .VSD. via the presentation interface if such provisions exist. 
Στο The Mariners Handbook όμως διαβάζουμε και την παρακάτω προειδοποίηση:
Users must be aware that transmission of erroneous information implies a risk to other ships as well as their own. Users remain responsible for all information entered into the system and the information added by the sensors. The accuracy of AIS information received is only as good as the accuracy of the AIS information transmitted. The OOW should be aware that poorly configured or calibrated ship sensors (position, speed, or heading sensors) might lead to incorrect information being transmitted. Incorrect information about one ship displayed on the bridge of another could be dangerously confusing.

OOW σημαίνει Officer On Watch δηλαδή Αξιωματικός Φυλακής. 

Μπορέι δηλαδή να υπάρχει κάποιο σφάλμα στο καλιμπραρισμα κάποιας συσκευής στο καράβι εκτός απόπ τα σφάλματα που ερίδαμε πρίν (ακρίβεια χάρτη υποβάθρου, σφάλμα GPS κ.λπ.)

----------


## Rocinante

Υπαρχει κανενα νεο για το ιονιο γιατι το κενο ειναι μεγαλο. Και να σας δωσω και μερικα ξενα AIS
http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Home.html (στο Γιβραλταρ θα δειτε και το mega jet που περιμενουμε...)
http://www.shipais.com/ (Μεγαλη Βρετανια)
http://www.ockero.nu/ais/google.html (Σουηδια)
http://www.oh2kku.ham.fi/ais/ (Φινλανδια)
http://www.2sandnessjo.no/shipplotte...le/google.html (Νορβηγια)
http://www.siitech.net/VTSLite/AView.aspx (Βανκουβερ)

----------


## Leo

Δεν είχα ξαναδεί ότι ή όμορφη παντόφλα έχει και AIS, οπότε σκέφτηκα μιας και την συνέλαβα  :Smile:  να την αφιερώσω στο ομώνυμο μέλος.
Παράλληλα να σημειώσω ότι τελευταία το AIS καλύπτει και το βόρειο μέρος του νότιου Ευβοϊκού μέχρι την Χαλκίδα περίπου (μέσα και τα ναυπηγεία της Αυλίδας).

theologos_eleni.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Να κανω μια ερωτηση; Αυτη τη στιγμη στο AIS δειχνει το μικρο δεξαμενοπλοιο georgios 1 δεμενο στο λιμανι του Πανορμου στην Τηνο προερχομενο απο Συρο και μαλλον Βολο. Ξερει κανεις αν η τροφοδοσια των "εξω μερων Τηνου" γινεται απευθειας (τι μπορει να μαθει κανεις με το AIS....)

----------


## captain 83

Το Αγιος Γεώργιος 1 βρισκόταν στην Σκιάθο και από εκεί απέπλευσε για Σύρο-Τήνο.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε μου rocinante,

Ζητώ συγνώμη για την αργοπορημένη απάντηση. 
Από προσωπική εμπειρία δεν έχω δει πλοίο να κάνει operations ούτε σε καύσιμα ούτε σε αλλά φορτία στον Πάνορμο Τήνου.
Οι υποθέσεις που κάνω είναι οι εξής:
είναι ποδισμένα λόγω καιρού ενώ ταξίδευαν στο Αιγαίο.έχουν βλάβη σε όργανο ναυσιπλοίας (ραντάρ κλπ)δεν έχουν ναύλο και περιμένουν οδηγίες σε ασφαλές αγκυροβόλιο.επειδή με νοτιά δεν στέκεσαι στο λιμάνι της Τήνου και το μέσα λιμάνι έχει σχεδόν καταργηθεί ακόμη και για τα ποστάλια της γραμμής, ίσως ήταν στο λιμάνι, δεν μπορούσαν να σταθούν και πήγαν σε ασφαλές αγκυροβόλιο.Διαλεξε και πάρε... :Very Happy:  δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο.
Σήμερα έχει ένα και στον όρμο Κόρθι της Άνδρου.

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστω LEO. Εχεις δικιο βλεπω τωρα και 2 στα βορεινα της Ανδρου.

----------


## captain 83

Κοιτώντας το imis global παρατήρησα ότι στίγμα δίνει και το Flying Dolphin XXIII που είναι στις Σποράδες. Βάλανε και στα ιπτάμενα AIS;

----------


## Leo

> Κοιτώντας το imis global παρατήρησα ότι στίγμα δίνει και το Flying Dolphin XXIII που είναι στις Σποράδες. Βάλανε και στα ιπτάμενα AIS;


Σε λίγο καιρό θα έχουν όλα τα πλοία μικρά και μεγάλα, ενώ σύντομα τα ποντοπόρα θα αρχίσουν να τοποθετούν το LRIT (Long Range Idendification and Tracking) που είναι ένα σύστημα ορατό παγκοσμίως.
Περισσότερα θα βρείτε εδώ. Θα ανοίξουμε ένα νέο thread και γι αυτό κάποια στιγμή όταν υπάρχει εξέληξη.

----------


## Nautikos II

Στο Syros Ob Server μετα απο το χρησιμο εργαλειο ΄΄Ειδοποιησεις με E Mail, εγινε αλλη μια προσθηκη, με την κατηγορια ΄΄λιμανια΄΄ με το παρακατω εικονειδιο, Αν εχει γινει παρομοιο Post και δεν το ειδα Sorry
marker_orange.png

----------


## Rocinante

Σημερα το syrosobserver φτανει μεχρι το Αιγιο λιγο ακομα και θα επιανε Πατρα!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

κι ομως φιλε rocinante πιασαμε και πατρα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4204

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για την ακριβεια ακομα και Κυλληνη,εφοσον βλεπουμε το Επτανησος...Αλλα αν μπορουμε μεχρι εκει γιατι δεν βλεπουμε και τα βαπορια της Πατρας;Να δουμε τι κανει και το Κεφαλ(λ)ονια...

----------


## Nautikos II

Το Observer Εχει φυγει πολυ μπροστα, τωρα εχουμαι εικονα ακομα και μετα την Κρητη, βλεπουμαι πλοια ακομα και στο Iskandariyan, η επιανε και πριν εκει; παντως την Πατρα που την περιμεναμαι την εχουμαι οπως ανεφεραι και ο φιλος Scoufgian

----------


## xiwtis81

Μαλλον η εμβελεια εχει ξεφυγει αρκετα... :Razz: 

ais!!!.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο στο Κονγκο τι τυπου ειναι :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

τελικα ολο παραπονα εισαστε
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4280

----------


## Rocinante

Ενταξει μερα με τη μερα γινεται καλλιτερο. Το θεμα ειναι να ενεργοποιηθουν και νεες κεραιες. Αντε ρε παιδια εσεις στην Πατρα. Ξερετε τι ωραια που περναμε εμεις εδω. Δεν θελετε να βλεπετε τις αφιξεις και αναχωρησεις των αγαπημενων σας πλοιων. Δεν θελετε να ξερετε τι ωρα ερχεται ο/η συζυγος στο λιμανι απο τα ταξιδι; Βαλτε μια κεραια...

----------


## scoufgian

και κατι αλλο που προσεξα, κι ας βοηθησει καποιος που ξερει κατι παραπανω ,αν και φαινεται οτι ειναι λαθος.το ais δειχνει αυτη την ωρα, ενα artemis ,με σημαια μαλτας και φωτογραφια του γνωστου αρτεμις της hellenic seaways, να ειναι στο λιμανι της ιτεας.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4281

----------


## Rocinante

Το ειδα και εγω και εχει συμβει το εξης. Υπαρχουν 3 φωτογραφιες. Η τελευταια ειναι η σωστη. Προφανως καποιος ειδε Αρτεμις και ανεβασε το πλοιο της Hellenic seaways. Στην τελευταια φωτο αναφερεται οτι ειναι το σκαφος με τη σημαια Μαλτας. Τωρα πως εχει σημαια Μαλτας δεν το ξερω.

----------


## scoufgian

> Το ειδα και εγω και εχει συμβει το εξης. Υπαρχουν 3 φωτογραφιες. Η τελευταια ειναι η σωστη. Προφανως καποιος ειδε Αρτεμις και ανεβασε το πλοιο της Hellenic seaways. Στην τελευταια φωτο αναφερεται οτι ειναι το σκαφος με τη σημαια Μαλτας. Τωρα πως εχει σημαια Μαλτας δεν το ξερω.


το ιδιο ακριβως σκεφτηκα κι εγω

----------


## pariklaki

Καλησπέρα..από εχθές το απόγευμα κόβει βόλτες στο Αιγαίο σε διεθνή και τουρκικά ύδατα το γνωστό τουρκικό ερευνητικό σκάφος,συγκεκριμένα μεταξύ Χίου -Σάμου,[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/paris/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-5.jpg[/IMG]τώρα σύμφωνα με το A.I.S. βρίσκεται στον κόλπο του Τσεσμέ.

----------


## pariklaki

Ο δαίμων του pc ενήργησε και η φωτό δεν ανέβηκε, αλλά το νόημα είναι το ίδιο

----------


## scoufgian

αναδουλειες για τα τανκερ αυτη την εποχη κι ειπανε να πανε περιπατο στο βουνο......εδω το τανκερ aegean στη μανδρα.κατσε να το κατευθυνω να παει απο τη παλια εθνικη .......... :Confused:  :Confused: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4326

----------


## Leo

Ο Νοτιάς και η σκόνη του μας έφεραν την τέλεια εμβέλεια στο AIS. Σε λιγο θα βλέπουμε και την Αλεξάνδρια  :Smile: . Απίστευτα πράγματα είδαμε.... Τι Πάτρα, τι Κυλλήνη, τι πανώ και κάτω απ' την Κρήτη, στην Κάσο τον Β. Κορνάρο, να μην πούμε και για τα συνεχή κορδόνια σχήματος " Λ " απο τα Δαρδανέλια προς/από Κάβο Μαλιά και προς/απο δυτικά της Ρόδου (Suez Canal) .... Η διάθλαση?

----------


## Apostolos

Τι κάνανε τα τυπάκια??? Πού έχουν βάλει τις κεραίες και τι δέκτη έχουν???? μιλάμε ούτε long range να ήταν το AIS τους!!!!

----------


## oxin_rain

lol



> Τι κάνανε τα τυπάκια??? Πού έχουν βάλει τις κεραίες και τι δέκτη έχουν???? μιλάμε ούτε long range να ήταν το AIS τους!!!!


μα είναι long range....  :Very Happy:

----------


## jumpman

έλεος.Μέχρι και στην Αμερική έφτασε;Πιάνει και ένα πλοίο στη Νότιο Αμερική που είναι αγνώστων στοιχείων.

----------


## Rocinante

Και 3 πλοια στον κολπο της Βαλτιμορης!!!! Και δεν ειναι λαθος τα στοιχεια. Καλα αυτο πως γινεται;

----------


## Νικόλας

αν δείται τώρα το ais θα δείται τον θεόφιλο να περνά ανάμεσα σε ανδρο και τήνο γιατί?? αυτό γίνεται εδώ και 3 μέρες

----------


## Leo

Το στενό ¶νδρου Τήνου (Δίσβατο) χρησιμοποιείται από διάφορα πλοία των γραμμών Χίου Μυτιλήνης αλλά και Ικαρίας Σάμου για την βελτίωση της ποιότητας του ταξιδιού (καλύτερο ταξίδεμα πλοίου, κουνάει λιγότερο) ανάλογα με τις καιρικές συνθήκες. Η διαφορά της απόστασης απο το "κανονικό" μέσω του καβοντόρου δεν είναι ουσιατική.

----------


## Νικόλας

> Το στενό ¶νδρου Τήνου (Δίσβατο) χρησιμοποιείται από διάφορα πλοία των γραμμών Χίου Μυτιλήνης αλλά και Ικαρίας Σάμου για την βελτίωση της ποιότητας του ταξιδιού (καλύτερο ταξίδεμα πλοίου, κουνάει λιγότερο) ανάλογα με τις καιρικές συνθήκες. Η διαφορά της απόστασης απο το "κανονικό" μέσω του καβοντόρου δεν είναι ουσιατική.


ευχαριστώ φίλε ΛΕΟ γαι την διευκρίνιση

----------


## Νικόλας

αν δείτε τώρα το ais θα δείτε πλοία και στην αμερική :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Παρατηρώ ότι τώρα έχει "στόχους" και τον Βόρειο Ευβοϊκό και μέσα στον Παγασητικό. Ακόμη διαπίστωσα ότι και το δελφίνι ΧΧΙΙΙ έχει συσκευή ais και βρίσκεται στον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο...  :Surprised:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα με τον IMO (http://www.imo.org/Safety/mainframe.asp?topic_id=754) εδώ και τρία χρόνια (από 31/12/2004) είναι υποχεωμένα να έχουν συσκευή AIS όλα τα πλοία πάνω από 300 gt που κάνουν διεθνείς πλόες, όλα τα πλοία πάνω από 500 gt αν δεν εκτελούν διθνείς πλόες και ΟΛΑ τα επιβατικά πλοία ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους. Και θέτει συγκεκριμένο χρονοδιάγραμμα εφαρμογής. Οπότε και τα δελφίνια είναι υποχρεωμένα να έχουν.

----------


## Leo

Επειδή ζούμε στην Ελλάδα και κάτω απο διάφορα παραθυράκια, νόμων και Ευρωπαικών ντιρεκτίβων, κοντινών πλόων και μακρυνών Ωκεανών....., αναλόγως ηλίκιας, μεγέθους, κλάσης κ.ο.κ ...Μην τα ψάχνεις Παναγιώτη δεν θα βρείς άκρη, αυτά δεν είναι εφαρμόσιμα πάντα και παντού, γι αυτό δεν βλέπουμε και κανένα Αιγινίτικο συμβατικό και δελφίνι (με εξάιρεση το flyingcat1 νομίζω και το Eurofast). Σταδιακά, σιγά σιγά θα βλέπουμε ένα ένα να εμφανίζεται... σιγά σιγαααααα  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι το γνωστό ότι στην Ελλάδα χρειάζεται μόνο ένας νόμος αυτός που θα ορίζει ότι πρέπει να τηρούνται οι νόμοι... :Sad: 

O ΙΜΟ στο κέιμενό του αφήνει να ορίζουν τα κράτη νηολόγησης (flag states) εξαιρέσεις για τα πλοία που πρόκειτο να αποσυρθούν μέσα σε δύο χρόνια από την ημερομηνία υποχρεωτικής εφαρμογής. Προφανώς έχει πάρει παρατάσεις η Ελλάδα.
Πάντως εκτός από το να βοηθά να βλέπουμε τις κινήσεις των πλοίων νομίζω ότι έιναι και σημαντικό βοήθημα ασφαλείας (για αυτό τον επιβάλει ο IMO).
Να κάνω και μια ερώτηση μήπως θα έπρεπε η Ελλάδα να εισάγεται και το διακριτικό κλήσης των επιβατικών ώστε να μπορούν να εντοπίσουν το σκάφος τα παραπλέοντα σε περίπτωση που λάβουν Mayday;

----------


## Rocinante

Ναι εδω και λιγες μερες δειχνει πλοια κοντα στη Βαλτιμορη το νεο ειναι οτι σημερα δειχνει ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ με ολα τα πλοια χωρις καθυστερηση σταθεροποιηθηκε ο Ευβοικος μερικως η Πατρα και ο Παγασιτικος - Στυλιδα. Ενταξει υπαρχουν προβληματακια πριν εδειχνε ενα Τουρκικο κυριολεκτικα στο Εβερεστ!!! αλλα εχει αναφερθει οτι πολλα λαθη προερχονται κυριως απο κακη ρυθμηση του ιδιου του πλοιου.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Να κάνω και μια ερώτηση μήπως θα έπρεπε η Ελλάδα να εισάγεται και το διακριτικό κλήσης των επιβατικών ώστε να μπορούν να εντοπίσουν το σκάφος τα παραπλέοντα σε περίπτωση που λάβουν Mayday;


Τελικά τα ακτοπλοϊκά που είδα δειγματοληπτικά το δίνουν απλώς δεν έιναι με το πρώτο εμφανές στο δίκτυο αλλά πρέπει να δεις το ship details.

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα ένα νέο λιμάνι προστέθηκε στην παρέα.... Η Θεσσαλονίκη! την οποία σε λιγο επιστέπτεται το CRISTAL.

----------


## kalypso

επιτέλους είδαμε και την Πάτρα στο syros-observer!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> επιτέλους είδαμε και την Πάτρα στο syros-observer!!!!!


ετσι να μπορουμε να σας ελεγχουμε κι εσας.να μην ξεφυγετε απο τη δαγκανα............:-D:-D

----------


## kalypso

ε ναι βέβαια.....

----------


## Rocinante

Μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος γνωστης πως γινεται και τις τελευταιες μερες εμφανιζονται πλοια στο Maryland των Η.Π.Α. ? Διοτι δεν προκειται περι λαθους.

----------


## Leo

Χωρίς να το ψάξω πάει το μυαλό μου εδώ

----------


## Rocinante

LEO νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι LRIT δηλαδη δεν ειναι θεμα εκπομπης αλλα ληψης.

----------


## scoufgian

κατι γινεται με το highspeed 4.ξεκινησε στις 18:45 απο πειραια και εδω και 15 λεπτα εχει κολλησει ανοιχτα της Υδρας και εχει πορεια προς πειραια παλι

----------


## scoufgian

και για να συμπληρωσουμε το προηγουμενο μηνυμα μας,τραβηξε πορεια σταθερα προς πειραια.μαλλον τα βρηκε σκουρα .......

----------


## scoufgian

το κρητη 1 και το knossos palace ,τι κανουν τετοια ωρα ,ανοιχτα της σεριφου ,με κατευθυνση προς ηρακλειο?

----------


## scoufgian

> το κρητη 1 και το knossos palace ,τι κανουν τετοια ωρα ,ανοιχτα της σεριφου ,με κατευθυνση προς ηρακλειο?


μαλλον προκειται για κολλημα που εχει φαει το ais απο χτες μιας και το μυτιληνη φαινεται να ειναι ακομη κοντα στην ανδρο..........

----------


## Rocinante

Καποια στιγμη χαθηκε η Θεσσαλονικη αλλα τωρα ολα ενταξει. Μετρια μερα σημερα χωρις καμια καινουρια περιοχη (αντιθετα χαθηκαν και πολλα που βλεπαμε) με αξιοσημειοτο το piri reis που εχει χιλιοσαρωσει το βυθο απεναντι απο τη Σαμο για ενατη μερα οπως ειδα στο βοηθημα "ιστορικο διαδρομων"

----------


## scoufgian

μαλλον εκει μεσα,το χουν ριξει στο τραγουδι και ακουνε συνεχεια το νεο τραγουδι της Αλκηστις Πρωτοψαλτη.Δεν εξηγειται αλλιως ο προορισμος που αναγραφεται........... :-D:-D
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4646

----------


## Rocinante

Κι ομως το ηφαιστειο της Θηρας καποιοι λενε οτι ειναι εισοδος χωροχρονικης καμπυλης  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Μαλλον καποιος απο το σκαφος μας κανει πλακα...

----------


## captain 83

Να πούμε ότι στο syros observer προστέθηκε και το λιμάνι του Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου.

----------


## gvaggelas

Να κάνω μία ερώτηση μήπως κάποιος από εσάς γνωρίζει. Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος το όνομα του καθηγητή από την Σύρο που ήταν επικεφαλής της ανάπτυξης του syros observer?

----------


## Leo

Απ' όσο γνωρίζουμε το ais είναι μια συσκευή ασφαλείας συνεχούς εκπομπής, ελεγχόμενη από τις λιμενικές αρχές σε καθημερινή βάση για τα πλοία της ακτοπλοϊας κλπ. Όπως οι περισσότεροι απο εμάς, φαντάζομαι, και πολλοί άλλοι από τα λιμεναρχεία, τις εταιρείες, τα πληρώματα...κλπ παρακολουθούν τα πλοία απο τα διάφορα sites  μέσω internet. Είμαι πολύ περίεργος, δεν βλέπουνε ότι τα στοιχεία που εκπέμπουν ορισμένα πλοία δεν έιναι σωστά? Δεν βλέπουνε ότι τα μισά ταχύπλοα είναι κίτρινα και τα άλλα μισά μπλέ (της ίδιας εταιρείας)? Δεν βλέπουνε ότι το Ανθή Μαρίνα δεν έχει μήκος 7m, ότι ο Διαγόρας δεν είναι άγνωστο πλοίο γκρί αλλά επιβατηγό δηλαδή μπλέ, το Παναγία Κριμνιώτισσα ότι είναι φορτηγό και άρα πράσινο..?? και αρκετά τέτοια ακόμη? Θέλω να πώ ότι τα στοιχεία που εισάγονται στην συσκευή δεν είναι ακριβή και κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται.... 
Ελπίζω να δούν οι αρμόδιοι ένθεν και ένθεν αυτή την παρτήρηση και να πουν στα πλοία να το διορθώσουν.

υ/γ. Οι χρωματισμοί αφορούν αυτό το site. Κατ αντιστοιχία  θα διορθωθούν και στα άλλα sites με τους ανάλογους χρωματισμούς αυτόματα.

----------


## Nautikos II

Φιλε gvaggelas απο αυτα τα στοιχεια που μας παρεχει η κεντρικη σελιδα, ισως να σε καλυψει κατι,Πιστευω ειναι ο Ιωαννης Δαρζεντας

----------


## gvaggelas

:Wink: Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Tsentzo

----------


## Rocinante

εντυπωσιακο σημερα το ais . Πιασαμε τον Κανταφι!!!! TO SUPERFAST ΧΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΞΟΥΣ !!! και ολο το ποταμι μεχρι τα δαρδανελια. Να ρωτησω τους Ναυτικους μας κατι. Διαπιστωσα οτι παρα πολλα σκαφη ειναι αγκυροβολυμενα νοτιοδυτικα της Τενεδου. Ειναι η διαδικασια πριν παρουν σημα απο τους Τουρκους για να εισελθουν στα στενα;

----------


## JASON12345

Να ρωτήσω κάτι και γω.
Σε ένα πλοίο λέει not range.Τι ακριβώς εννοεί.

----------


## Leo

Ότι είναι εκτός εμβέλειας τουσ ais, φίλε Jason12345

----------


## JASON12345

Για δείτε αυτό φίλοι μου.Αναφέρατε και σε εμάς με την φράση αυτο αποκαλούμενοι καραβολάτρες



http://technologein.pathfinder.gr/marine-traffic

----------


## scoufgian

> Για δείτε αυτό φίλοι μου.Αναφέρατε και σε εμάς με την φράση αυτο αποκαλούμενοι καραβολάτρες
> 
> 
> 
> http://technologein.pathfinder.gr/marine-traffic


Προσωπικα ,ιασωνα ,να σου δωσω ,ενα μεγαλο μπραβο,για την ευρεση και τη παρουσιαση του θεματος αυτου σε εμας.Πραγματικα ,οσο ηταν η διαρκεια του βιντεο ,καθομουν και χαζευα ,την οθονη,παρακολουθωντας ,τους καθηγητες του Πανεπιστημιου Αιγαιου,να,μιλουν ,γι αυτο το αξιολογο συστημα.:-D

----------


## JASON12345

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Leo

> Για δείτε αυτό φίλοι μου.Αναφέρατε και σε εμάς με την φράση αυτο αποκαλούμενοι καραβολάτρες 
> http://technologein.pathfinder.gr/marine-traffic


Μαζί με τους άλλους φίλους να σου πώ ένα ευχαριστώ για την χαρά που μας έδωσες Ιάσωνα, να δούμε αυτή την όμορφη ενημέρωση.... Συγχαρητήρια γιατί ασχολείσαι με ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα. 
Ένα ακόμη ευχαριστώ προσωπικά από μένα γιατί αυτά γίνονται στην ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα μου τη Σύρο και με ανεβάζουν  :Smile: .

----------


## Nacora

Καλά μάλλον θα τρελαθούμε τώρα !!!!



Χάρτης πλοίων πραγματικού χρόνου .....

Στην ιστοσελίδα   http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/   του Τμήματος Μηχανικών Σχεδίασης Προϊόντων & Συστημάτων του Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου συναντάμε το «Marine Traffic», (http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/)
μια δωρεάν web εφαρμογή που χρησιμοποιεί πόρους από το Google Maps, VHF, Internet, κλπ και εμφανίζει τις θέσεις των πλοίων στο Αιγαίο και όχι μόνο....σε πραγματικό (ή με καθυστέρηση το πολύ έως και μια ώρα) χρόνο!!!!

Δοκιμάστε το , είναι φανταστικό... εγώ έπαθα πλάκα!!!!


Τέλος πια τα τηλέφωνα στα Λιμεναρχεία για το που βρίσκεται το πλοίο ή σε πόση ώρα θα πάμε στο Λιμάνι να πάρουμε τους επισκέπτες μας!!!!

----------


## captain 83

Όλα τα παραπάνω ποστς περί του θέματος για το syros observer φιλαράκι δεν τα διάβασες;

----------


## JASON12345

Μην τον αποπαίρνεις τον άνθρωπο πρωτόμπαρκος πράγμα.
Εχει ενθουσιαστεί δεν τον βλέπεις

----------


## captain 83

Εντάξει, δεν τον έστειλα και στην κρεμάλα...

----------


## Rocinante

Τουρκικο φορτηγο αποπλεει απο τις Συρακουσες, πλοια εξω απο τις ακτες Λυβιης και Αιγυπτου, φορτηγα στην Προποντιδα αντε να πιασουμε και το Βορειο Ιονιο να συμπληρωθει το παζλ...

----------


## panthiras1

Διαβάστε και αυτό:
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...04/2008_266207

----------


## Apostolos

Και όπως έχουμε πεί, αυτό που δέν εκανε η επίσημη Πολιτεία το κάνουν τα πανεπιστίμια! ΕΥΓΕ, ΕΥΓΕ ΕΥΓΕ!!!

----------


## Kalloni

Εγω διαφωνω με την ολη κατασταση αλλα τεσπα. Με αλλο σκοπο ξεκινησε και κατεληξε να ειναι ο χειροτερος ρουφιανος. Ο καθε ασχετος αρα και επικινδυνος λεει το καθετι για ενα βαπορι.. Αλλα αρκετα γκρινιαξα για σημερα αυριο παλι.
Παν μετρον αριστον που λεγανε και οι σοφοι αρχαιοι

----------


## panthiras1

> Από gvaggelas: Να κάνω μία ερώτηση μήπως κάποιος από εσάς γνωρίζει. Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος το όνομα του καθηγητή από την Σύρο που ήταν επικεφαλής της ανάπτυξης του syros observer?


Σύμφωνα με την σημερινή "Καθημερινή": "Ο λέκτορας Δημήτρης Λέκκας και οι φοιτητές του κατασκεύασαν πάνω στους δωρεάν χάρτες της μηχανής αναζήτησης Google ένα δραστικό σύστημα ...."

----------


## gvaggelas

Ευχαριστώ τους φίλους Tsentzo και Panthiras1 για τις απαντήσεις τους.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κι ένα παγκόσμιο:
http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shiplocations.phtml
Χρησιμοποιεί άραγε το AIS μεγάλης εμβέλειας ή συγκεντρώνει από τοπικούς σταθμούς;
Το καλό είναι ότι έχει και μετεωρολογικές παρατηρήσεις. Αφού αρκετά πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας έχουν μετεωρολογικούς σταθμούς της ΕΜΥ, συμμετέχοντας στο διεθνές πρόγραμμα VOS (Voluntary Observing Ship, λεπτομέρειες σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.wmo.int/pages/prog/amp/mm...A/SOT/vos.html). Μήπως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα σε συνεργασία με την ΕΜΥ να δίνονται και τα στοιχεία αυτά. Νομίζω είναι εύκολο αν υπάρχει σύνδεσμος με το πλοίο και τα στοιχεία που δίνει έτσι ώστε να βλέπεις τη θέση του πλοίου και να κλικάρεις σε ένα μενού με τα πλοία και να βλέπεις τι συμβαίνει στην περιοχή. Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν χρήσιμο σε ιστιοπλόους κ.λπ.

----------


## Rocinante

Παναγιωτη δεν ξρω αν το δουλεψες λιγο γιατι εμενα με μπερδεψε. Αυτη τη στιγμη στον Ελληνικο χωρο αναγνωριζει 2 πλοια. Το Μυτιληνη και το Knossos palace αλλα οχι σε σημερινες θεσεις. Παντως αν ειναι κατι πειραματικο και σε λιγο καιρο βελτιωθει θα ειναι εντυπωσιακοτατο. Οσο δε για οσα αναφερεις για τον καιρο συμφωνο μαζι σου οτι ειναι κατι που χρειαζεται και για επιστημονικους λογους ε και για μας τους καραβολατρες :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι τα καράβια που έχουν  ετεωρολογικούς σταθμούς VOS ακι μάλλον δίνει τη θέση της τελευταίας παρατήρησης που δώσανε ή της τελευτάιας που μπήκε στο σύστημα του εξωτερικού (δεν το έχω ψάξει και πολύ). Πάντως το σύστημα VOS υπάρχει εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια και μάλιστα το Μυτιλήνη είχε βραβευτεί για την προσφορά του από την ΕΜΥ (http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=88919). Δεν έχω ψάξει να δω κάθε πότε μπάινουν στοιχεία στο σύτημα, αλλά σίγουρα θα μπαίνουν συχνά για να είναι αξιοποιήσημα από την ΕΜΥ ώστε να τα χρησιμοποιήσει για πρόγνωση (δεν νομίζω να είναι χρήσιμο στοιχείο ότι ...προχτές έβρεχε :Smile: ). Πάντως σε κάποιο ερευνητικό πρόγραμα θα μπορούσε να αναπτυχθεί για την Ελλάδα κάτι πιο ακριβές. Σίγουρα παντως θα είναι πολύ χρήσιμο να βλέπει κάποιος πώς "έρχεται" ο καιρός. Θα το ψάξω λίγο καλύτερα μήπως βρω κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## Rocinante

Το πρωι ειχαμε μια συζητηση ο Leo και εγω σχετικα με τον Πρωτεα που φανηκε στο Καστελοριζο .Εκεινη τη στιγμη νομιζα οτι ηταν κατι το τυχαιο που γινεται και σε αλλες περιοχες. Τωρα ομως το βραδυ ναι μεν εχουν χαθει σχεδον ολα τα Δωδεκανησα αλλα οσα πλοια και τουρκικα βοηθηματα βρισκονται σε ακτινα 50 μιλιων περιπου απο το λιμανι της Ροδου ειναι ορατα. Αραγε νεα κεραια; Εχει δε τη μορφη που ειχα τις πρωτες μερες και το λιμανι της Πατρας δηλαδη περιορισμενο ενω μετα καλυψε την ευρυτερη περιοχη του κεντρονοτιου Ιονιου. Μακαρι να καλυψει το κενο των Δωδεκανησων

----------


## Leo

Επειδή δεν πρέπει να λέμε εδώ μόνο τα στραβά αλλά και όσα διορθώνονται, παρατήρησα ότι η Ανθή Μαρίνα επιτέλους απέκτησε τις πραγματικές της διαστάσεις στο *ais.*

----------


## Nautikos II

Nαι βεβαια ειναι πλεον σε κανονικα επιπεδα, απο προχτες το πρωι

----------


## captain 83

To μόνο σημείο που είναι προβληματικό κάπως είναι η περιοχή του Βόλου που δεν καλύπτεται πλήρως.

----------


## Rocinante

Και απο σημερα ακομα ενα περιεργο μερος μετα το maryland .To λιμανι του Split !!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

δεν ξερω αν ειναι ο καιρος αλλα σημερα εχουμε πλοια στο ακρωτηρι στην Κυπρο δεμενα πλοια στο abu qir στην Αλεξανδρια και στο Ashqelon στο Ισραηλ. Οπως δειχνουν τα πραγματα σε λιγο καιρο θα βλεπουμε τα παντα στη Μεσογειο ανατολικα της Μαλτας

----------


## Nautikos II

Στο Νεο Μωλο Δραπετσονας, εχουμαι σε δεκα λεπτα τρεις αλαγες ονοματος πλοιου:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Φίλε rocinante, η αλήθεια είναι ότι με παρόμοιες καιρικές συνθήκες το ais πάντα διαπρέπει. Μεταφέρεται η πληροφορία μαζί με την σκόνη  :Razz: . Γιατί δεν άκουσα να πέις ότι είδαμε πλοία στο Μπουργκάς... Μόνο νότια παρατήρησες τα wow! :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Τα πραγματα αλλαζουν απο ωρα σε ωρα το Μπουργκας ομολογω δεν το ειδα αλλα βλεπω πλοια μεσα στη διωρυγα. Αν δε αλλαξουμε την επιλογη της εικονας σε "δορυφορο" ειναι εντυπωσιακο το θεαμα

----------


## Trakman

Ρε παιδιά τι έγινε και αυτή τη στιγμή το MarineTraffic.com έχει τέτοια τέλεια κάλυψη στα νότια (θάλασσα Κυθήρων, Λιβυκό)? Εντυπωσιακότατο!!! Λόγω καιρού είναι ή μπήκε καμιά κεραία στη περιοχή?

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά κάτι πρέπει να έχει προστεθεί!

----------


## Nautikos II

Πριν λιγες μερες εβλεπα στο Observer την Κυπρο για 2,3 ωρες, μετα εξαφανιστικε, και εβλεπα Ιταλια, δεν εχει ολοκληροθει ακομα εντελως, οσο παει θα γινεται ακομα καλυτερο

----------


## Trakman

Μακάρι να προχωρήσει το πράγμα, είναι φοβερό να έχεις όλη τη ναυτιλία μπροστά στην οθόνη σου!!!!

----------


## sv1xv

> Πριν λιγες μερες εβλεπα στο Observer την Κυπρο για 2,3 ωρες, μετα εξαφανιστικε, και εβλεπα Ιταλια, δεν εχει ολοκληροθει ακομα εντελως, οσο παει θα γινεται ακομα καλυτερο


Αυτά τα έβλεπες λόγω εξαιρετικών φαινομένων στη διάδοση των ραδιοκυμάτων VHF κατά τις συγκεκριμένες ημέρες και ώρες. Είναι ένα μετεωρολογικό φαινόμενο ανάλογο με τον οπτικό αντικατοπτρισμό και παροδικά επεκτείνει την περιοχή κάλυψης των πομπών AIS των πλοίων.

----------


## panthiras1

Τα πλοία μεταδίδουν το σήμα τους στους αναμεταδότες ή σε δορυφόρο;



> Από rocinante: Τα πραγματα αλλαζουν απο ωρα σε ωρα το Μπουργκας ομολογω δεν το ειδα αλλα βλεπω πλοια μεσα στη διωρυγα. Αν δε αλλαξουμε την επιλογη της εικονας σε "δορυφορο" ειναι εντυπωσιακο το θεαμα

----------


## Captain Kataras

> Τα πλοία μεταδίδουν το σήμα τους στους αναμεταδότες ή σε δορυφόρο;


Στους κατατόπους επίγειους σταθμούς AIS μέσω της συχνότητας VHF

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Τα πλοία μεταδίδουν το σήμα τους στους αναμεταδότες ή σε δορυφόρο;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Από rocinante: Τα πραγματα αλλαζουν απο ωρα σε ωρα το Μπουργκας ομολογω δεν το ειδα αλλα βλεπω πλοια μεσα στη διωρυγα. Αν δε αλλαξουμε την επιλογη της εικονας σε "δορυφορο" ειναι εντυπωσιακο το θεαμα


Όπως πολύ σωστά επεσήμανε ο φίλος Captain Kataras το AIS στέλνει το σήμα του σε επίγειους σταθμούς και τα παραπλέοντα πλοία (αυτός είνια ο κύριος λόγος της υποχρεωτικής χρήσης του όπως είδαμε πιο πριν). Η απεικόνιοση σε "δορυφόρο" αναφέρεται την απεικόνιση πάνω στην οποία φάινονται οι θέσεις των πλοίων αντί φγια τον κλασσικό χάρτη σε δορυφορική φωτογραφία.

----------


## Leo

Επειδή ένα βασικό *θέμα*, ίσως και ασφάλειας ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω για το κατά τα άλλα εξαιρετικό site http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/, δεν απαντήθηκε και δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να εξηγηθεί ένα πλοίο που ταξιδεύει αλλού να φαίνεται σταματημένο αλλού  :Confused: . Αν υπάρχει κάποιος με γνώσεις στο θέμα να μας απαντήσει θα ήταν χρήσιμο να καταλάβουμε.

----------


## sailor

Επιβεβαιώνεται λοιπόν για άλλη μια φορά ότι κανένα εργαλείο από μόνο του δεν αντικαθιστά τα μάτια του ναυτικού. Τα σφάλματα στο AIS συμβαίνουν και είναι συνδυασμός προβλημάτων της λήψης GPS, της εκπομπής VHF, αλλά κυρίως ... των ανθρώπων που χειρίζονται τις συσκευές.

Έτσι λοιπόν, τον Ιανουάριο βλέπαμε το Blue Star Paros ακίνητο στο Νεώριο για δυο εβδομάδες, ενώ αυτό ταξίδευε κανονικά (και σίγουρα δεν είχε αφήσει τη συσκευή του στη Σύρο). Βλέπουμε επίσης διαφορετικά πλοία με αρύθμιστες συσκευές AIS να εκπέμπουν το ίδιο όνομα (NAUTICAST) τον ίδιο αριθμό MMSI και έτσι να εμφανίζεται ένα πλοίο στον Πειραιά, το επόμενο λεπτό στις Κυκλάδες και το μεθεπόμενο στην ...Κροατία. Πρόκειται δηλαδή για διαφορετικά πλοία που εκπέμουν τον ίδιο κωδικό MMSI.

Για το Μυτιλήνη, η πιο πιθανή εξήγηση εναι ότι κάποια συσκευή AIS σε κάποιο άσχετο πλοίο, ρυθμίστηκε (κατά λάθος προφανώς) ώστε να εκπέμπει τον κωδικό MMSI του Μυτιλήνη. Αυτό λοιπόν εμφανίστηκε προσωρινά ως 'Μυτιλήνη' στο syros-observer (το οποίο, όπως άλλωστε δηλώνει, δεν έχει  ως στόχο το να υποστηρίξει την ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοΐας).

----------


## Leo

Σ ευχαριστούμε φίλε sailor είσουν σαφέστατος. Το θέμα όμως με το Μυτιλήνη είναι ότι δεν εμφανίστηκε 2 φορές στον χάρτη, ούτε και εμφανίστηκε μέχρι την άφιξη του στον Πειραιά σαν δεύτερο πλοίο. Δηλαδή εντάξει το 'ανθρώπινα λάθη' είναι σεβαστό, αλλά και το πλοίο δεν έιχε πάει στον νέο μώλο πρόσφατα ώστε να είχε ξεχαστεί το στίγμα του κλπ. Τέλος πάντων... αυτό που μου προξενεί εντύπωση είναι ότι εμείς ψαχνόμαστε και διερωτόμαι οι αρχές κάνουν το ίδιο με εμάς? 

Για την ιστορία πάντως θέλω να αναφέρω ότι το Ανθή Μαρίνα που είχε λανθασμένα στοιχεία τα έχει διορθώσειπολυ καιρό πρίν, όπως και το Διαγόρας που εμφανίζοταν σαν αροσδόριστο πλοίο, τώρα φαίνεται σαν επιβατηγό. Εχόυν μείνει όμως διάφορα γρήγορα που δεν φαίνονται κίτρινα αλλά και μερικά κίτρινα που δεν πάνε γρήγορα  :Razz: ... ονόματα δεν λέμε.

----------


## Rocinante

Απο τοτε που αρχισαμε να παρατηρουμε τα διαφορα AIS εχουμε διαπιστωσει τις μεγαλες διακυμανσεις της εμβελειας. Πολλοι εχουν καταληξει στο συμπερασμα οτι αυτο ωφειλεται στις κλιματολογικες συνθηκες. Πιο συγκεκριμενα διαπiστωθηκε οτι ημερες με νοτια και αρκετη Αφρικανικη σκονη ευνοουν τη διαδοση των σηματων. Τον τελευταιο μηνα λοιπον μελετησα το θεμα αυτο και μαλλον φτανω και εγω στο ιδιο συμπερασμα αφου με μεγαλο ποσοστο καταφερα να προβλεψω απο πριν καποιες περιοχεςμε μεγαλη διαδοση σηματων βοηθουμενος απο το παρακατω site και ιδικα τις περιοχες κοντα στις αφρικανικες ακτες. Πολλοι θα εχετε παρατηρησει οτι υπαρχουν μεγαλα κενα δηλαδη για παραδειγμα μπορει νοτιοανατολικα της Κρητης να μην δειχνει τιποτα αλλα να φαινονται πλοια νοτια της Κυπρου. Αυτο (παντα βεβαια μεσα απο τις παρατηρησεις μου χωρις να ειναι σιγουρο μενει να μας πει καποιος πιο ειδικος) ωφειλεται στο φαινομενο των γλωσσων σκονης δηλαδη στην ανομοιομορφια του τεραστιου νεφους. Θα συνεχισω τις παρατηρησεις και ελπιζω σε λιγο καιρο να σας απαντησω με σιγουρια. Το μετεωρολογικο site ειναι http://forecast.uoa.gr/dustindx.html

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Προσωπικά βρίσκω ενδιαφέρουσα τη μετάδοση  στοιχέιων του AIS στο δίκτυο για πολλούς λόγους. Από την παρακολούθηση πλοίων από τους χομπίστες, από την ενημέρωση των εταιρειών για την κίνηση των πλοίων, γιατ τις οικογένειες των ναυτικών μια και μπορούν να βλέπουν που βρίσκονται οι δικοί τους άνθρωποι (αν περνάνε κοντά σε ένα δεκτη που μεταδίσδει στο δίκτυο) και για παρά πολλούς λόγους.
Διάβασα όμως σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://194.196.162.45/Safety/mainfra...id=754#aisdata ότι ο IMO δεν συμφωνεί με τη μετάδοση στοιχείων AIS στο web συγκεκριμένα αναφέρει:

"Κατά τη 79η σύνοδο του Δεκεμβρίου 2004, η Επιτροπή Ναυτικής Ασφάλειας (MSC) συμφώνησε ότι  σχετικά με το θέμα των ελεύθερα διαθέσιμων δεδομένων του αυτόματου συστήματος πληροφόρησης (AIS) πλοίων στον παγκόσμιο ιστό, τη δημοσίευση στον παγκόσμιο ιστό ή αλλού των δεδομένων AIS που διαβιβάζονται από τα πλοία που θα μπορούσε να είναι επιζήμια για την ασφάλεια των πλοίων και των λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων (στμ στο αγγλικό κείμενο αναφέρεται safety and security αλλά στα ελληνικά μεταφράζονται και τα δύο ασφάλεια) και υπονομεύει τις προσπάθειες του Οργανισμού και των κρατών μελών να ενισχύσουν την ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοΐας και της ασφάλειας σε διεθνείς θαλάσσιες μεταφορές. 

 Η Επιτροπή καταδίκασε το θλιβερό φαινόμενο της δημοσίευσης στον παγκόσμιο ιστό, ή αλλού, των δεδομένων AIS που μεταδίδονται από πλοία, και προέτρεψε τις κυβερνήσεις μέλη, με την επιφύλαξη των διατάξεων της εθνικής τους νομοθεσίας, να αποθαρρύνουν εκείνους που θέτουν  δεδομένα AIS  στη διάθεση τρίτων για δημοσίευση στο παγκόσμιο ιστό, ή αλλού, από την πρακτική αυτή.

Επιπλέον, η Επιτροπή καταδίκασε εκείνους που ανεύθυνα δημοσιεύουν δεδομένα  AIS που διαβιβάζονται από τα πλοία στον παγκόσμιο ιστό, ή αλλού, ιδιαίτερα αν σας προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες στον ναυτιλιακό τομέα και των τομέα των λιμένων."

Μήπως κανένας μπορεί να εξηγήσει σε τι κινδυνεύει ένα πλοίο από τη μετάδοση στοιχείων AIS στο δίκτυο; Ειδικά στην ασφάλεια με την έννοια του safety για την ασφάλεια που περιγράφεται με τον όρο security μπορώ να το καταλάβω μια και μπορεί κάποιος τρομοκράτης να δει πότε περνά από ένα στενό ένα καράβι να ρίξει μια ρουκέτα ή να βρίσκουν στόχους πειρατές αν και ο IMO αναφέρει ότι σε περιοχές που υπάρχουν κίνδυνοι πειρατείας μπορεί ο πλοίαρχος κατά την κρίση του να κλείνει τη συσκευή AIS ίσως το κλείσιμο αυτό να προκαλεί κινδύνους αλλά εν είναι η μετάδοση μέσω δικτύου η πηγή του προβλήματος αλλά η πειρατεία.
Αντίθετα κατά τη γνώμη μου η μετάδοση AIS μέσω δικτύου μπορέι να βοηθήσει στηην ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοΐας με πολλούς τρόπους. Ενδεικτικά μπορούν να ενημερώνονται οι εταιρείες για τους κορεσμένος θαλάσσιους δρόμους και να κανονίζουν τα δρομολόγιά τους ώστε να μην συγκεντρώνονται πολλά πλοία στην ίδια περιοχή που είναι πηγή επικίνδυνων καταστάσεων (καταστάσεις που μεγαλώνουν την δυνατότητα να δημιουργηθεί κίνδυνος χωρίς να είναι οι ίδιες πηγές κινδύνου), ή σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος να ενημερώνονται σε πραγματικό χρόνο για τη θέση του ατυχήματος όσοι μπορούν να βοηθήσουν και δεν έχουν συστήματα επικοινωνίας (ερασιτέχνες, ψαράδες, κάτοικοι παράκτιων περιοχών κ.λπ.).

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε Παναγιώτη εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα η αναφορά σου και εύλογο το ερώτημά σου για το πως μπορεί να κινδυνεύει ένα καράβι εξαιτίας της γνωστοποίησης του AIS στο ευρύ κοινό. Θα συμφωνήσω ότι τα θετικά είναι περισσότερα από τα αρνητικά. Αλλά σίγουρα και για κάποιον ο οποίος έχει κακές προθέσεις εναντίον ενός καραβιού και ο οποίος δεν έχει εξειδικευμένα τεχνικά μέσα, ο εντοπισμός του AIS μέσω web είναι μάννα εξ ουρανού!!

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι απλά το κόλπο ώστε να είναι η "πώληση" των στοιχείων που εκπέμπονται απο το AIS μόνο σε αυτους που πληρώνουν!

----------


## scoufgian

Στο κυριακατικο φυλλο ,του *ΕΘΝΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗΣ*,στη σελιδα 70,δημοσιευεται ,ενα αρθρο ,του κυριου Σκαφιδα ,με τιτλο 
"*e-καραβοπαρατηρητες*".Το αρθρο αυτο, αναφερεται, στη γνωριμη μας ιστοσελιδα, Marine Traffic.Μεσα εκει ,γινεται εκτενης αναφορα ,στο ψηφιακο σταθμο παρακολουθησης των πλοιων,πως στηνεται ενας ais σταθμος κι επισης, τι ειναι η Marine Traffic.Oλο το αρθρο *εδω*

----------


## Rocinante

Απο σημερα το Syros observer σε διαφορετικη μορφη στην επιλογη της Μεσογειου αφου εχτες με τα περιπου 1250 πλοια σε καληψη γινοταν μπαχαλο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Μ' αρέσει το AIS*.

Είναι πολλά τα βράδυα που κάθομαι και χαζεύω τα καράβια που ταξιδεύουν στο Αιγαίο, και νοιώθω κατά κάποιο τρόπο ότι ταξιδεύω και εγώ μαζί τους.

Πιο κάτω ένα screenshot από το SYROS OBSERVER πριν κανένα 20λεπτο περίπου.

Ο *Θεόφιλος* μπαίνοντας στο δίσβατο, ανάμεσα Άνδρου και Τήνου, ο *Θεολόγος* στα ανοιχτά της Καρύστου πηγαίνοντας για Άνδρο, λίγο πιο κάτω το *AQUA JEWEL* καθ' οδόν για Μύκονο, το *SUPERFERRY* φτάνοντας στη Ραφήνα.

Και ανάμεσα τους άγνωστα καράβια μεσ' την νύχτα, με ''μαγικά'' ονόματα :
ISMAIL SENER, SIGRUN BOLTEN, VENTO DI BORA, MARE DEUS, και τόσα άλλα.

AIS.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Δε σας κρύβω ότι με ενοχλεί λίγο στο syros observer ο νέος σχεδιασμός που έκαναν λόγω του μεγάλου αριθμού πλοίων. Όταν πατάς στην Ελλάδα σου δείχνει στα νότια μέχρι μια γραμμή στο ύψος μεταξύ Κυθήρων-Αντικυθήρων. Δηλαδή η Κρήτη και η Κάρπαθος τι είναι? Δεν είναι Ελλάδα?

----------


## JASON12345

> *Μ' αρέσει το AIS*.
> 
> Είναι πολλά τα βράδυα που κάθομαι και χαζεύω τα καράβια που ταξιδεύουν στο Αιγαίο, και νοιώθω κατά κάποιο τρόπο ότι ταξιδεύω και εγώ μαζί τους.
> 
> Πιο κάτω ένα screenshot από το SYROS OBSERVER πριν κανένα 20λεπτο περίπου.
> 
> Ο *Θεόφιλος* μπαίνοντας στο δίσβατο, ανάμεσα ¶νδρου και Τήνου, ο *Θεολόγος* στα ανοιχτά της Καρύστου πηγαίνοντας για ¶νδρο, λίγο πιο κάτω το *AQUA JEWEL* καθ' οδόν για Μύκονο, το *SUPERFERRY* φτάνοντας στη Ραφήνα.
> 
> Και ανάμεσα τους άγνωστα καράβια μεσ' την νύχτα, με ''μαγικά'' ονόματα :
> ...




Πολύ ποιητικό σε βρίσκω εσπρέσσο :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Σημερα το ειδα μαλλον μετα απο καποια συνεργασια το syros observer καλυπτει εκτος τις γνωστες περιοχες της Μεσογειου απο σημερα ολη τη Βαλτικη και μερος της Σκωτιας και τα νησια Faroe. Αντε σε λιγο και Κινα να δουμε Hong ju kai Ναξος :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε rocinante τώρα που το λες το παρατήρησα. Εντυπωσιακό!!

----------


## JASON12345

Μιανει Εύξεινο πόντο!
Κωστάντζα για την ακρίβεια

----------


## zamas

> Ετοιμάζονται εγκαταστάσεις λήψης σήματος ΑΙS και site στην Χίο, από όσο γνωρίζω.


*Πρέπει εντός 10 ημερών* να δουλεύει το σύστημα στην Χίο. *Θα συνδεθεί με το* SYROS-OBSERVER  :Wink: 
*Στο Καρλοβασι της Σάμου* δουλεύει εδω και 2 μήνες περίπου.  :Very Happy: 

*Kάνω κάποιες ενέργειες* για μεταφορά σήματος δέκτη ΑΙS απο μια ψηλή κορυφή στο σπίτι μου.
*Ευελπιστώ καλός εχόντων τον πραγμάτων* μέχρι τέλος του μήνα ή μέχρι το πρώτο 20ήμερο επόμενου, να είναι έτοιμο και να λειτουργεί.
*Με το σήστημα αυτό θα καλήψουμε πλέον κατά 98&#37;* των ακτών του νησιού της *ΣΑΜΟΥ. - ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ -*

----------


## zamas

*Σας παραθέτω και εγώ 4 φωτογραφίες*
*Διαβάστε τα σχόλια* 
rasa - trella.jpg
*Σουρομένος θ' ρθω πάλι (χικ) ..... στην παλιά μας γειτονιά..... (χικ χικ)* 


*turama-trella.png*
*Όλοι μαζί ........ και ο ψωριάρης χώρια* 




Karlovassi 11-06-08.JPG
*Δεν θέλει κόπο. Θέλει τρόπο !!! (σημερινή φωτογραφία - time:17:30 ~)* 


high speed craft!!!!.png
*Τρελός είμαι......* *Ότι θέλω λέω !!!!!! (σημερινή φωτογραφία time:19:20~)*

----------


## zamas

*Mετά την σημερινή αναβάθμιση του Α.Ι.S.* *προστέθηκαν ΑΡΚΕΤΑ λιμάνια*

----------


## zamas

*Επίσεις στις φωτογραφίες* που ανεβάζουν οι φίλοι του site *μπαίνει πλέον και το λογότυπο ΜarineTraffic.com*

----------


## zamas

*ΝΕΕΣ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ - ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΣΤΟ SYROS-OBSERVER*
Μέ κόκκινο χρώμα οι νέες αλλαγές
syros-observer.gif

----------


## zamas

*ΝΕΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ SYROS-OBSERVER*

nees dynatotites syros-observer.PNG

----------


## panthiras1

Το Syros observer σήμερα καλύπτει New Jersey & Baltimore (Αμερική). Εκτός και αν κάπου έχει μπλοκάρει και είναι εικονικές οι ενδείξεις.

----------


## Rocinante

> Το Syros observer σήμερα καλύπτει New Jersey & Baltimore (Αμερική). Εκτός και αν κάπου έχει μπλοκάρει και είναι εικονικές οι ενδείξεις.


Οχι Panthiras1 οι ενδειξεις ειναι σωστες. Η συγκεκριμενη περιοχη καλυπτεται εδω και εναμησι περιπου μηνα και ηταν απο τις πρωτες του εξωτερικου

----------


## eliasaslan

Υπολογιζω σε 2-3 χρόνια να φτάσει και στη Λέρο, εσείς τι λέτε?

----------


## Rocinante

> Υπολογιζω σε 2-3 χρόνια να φτάσει και στη Λέρο, εσείς τι λέτε?


Τι εννοεις; Εγω αυτη τη στιγμη βλεπω οτι στο λιμανι της Λερου ειναι το φορτηγο Naftocement XII με σημαια Μαλτας

----------


## panthiras1

> Από rocinante:Οχι Panthiras1 οι ενδειξεις ειναι σωστες. Η συγκεκριμενη περιοχη καλυπτεται εδω και εναμησι περιπου μηνα και ηταν απο τις πρωτες του εξωτερικου


Σε ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση. Δεν το ήξερα.

----------


## eliasaslan

Φίλε Rocinante, δεν καλύπτονται τα επιβατηγά πλοία ακόμη... (αυτά είναι που ενδιαφέρουν τον κόσμο άλλωστε)

----------


## Rocinante

Πολυ ενδιαφερον αυτο που μας λες. Ξερω οτι κατι τετοιο υπηρχε και στο λιμανι του Γαυριου που το σημα χανοταν στα Γαυριονησια. Σε λιγο θα παει ΛΕΡΟ το Δημητρουλα. Θα δουμε που θα χαθει το σημα μηπως ωφειλεται στη γεωγραφια

----------


## eliasaslan

οκ! Ας περιμένουμε... Δε μένω κοντά στον κόλπο του Λακκίου, οπώτε δεν το βλέπω δυστηχώς... και το AIS δεν πιάνει από χθες στο σπίτι μου, δεν ξέρω γιατί... Δες εσύ φίλε και πες μας...

----------


## eliasaslan

τελικά τι έγινε?

----------


## Rocinante

> οκ! Ας περιμένουμε... Δε μένω κοντά στον κόλπο του Λακκίου, οπώτε δεν το βλέπω δυστηχώς... και το AIS δεν πιάνει από χθες στο σπίτι μου, δεν ξέρω γιατί... Δες εσύ φίλε και πες μας...


Λοιπον εχεις δικιο. 2 μιλια εξω απο το λιμανι το σημα κολλησε. Πρεπει να ειναι συνδυασμος γεωγραφιας και καιρου γιατι οταν πατησα την επιλογη vessel track εδειξε την πορεια του Δημητρουλα στο λιμανι μεχρι μεσα στο μωλο δεμενο χτες τα μεσανυχτα. Μαλλον συμβαινει οτι και στο Γαυριο γιατι και εκει σημερα για πρωτη φορα ετυχε να παρατησησω το Superferry II μεσα στο λιμανι

----------


## eliasaslan

Όπως τα λες είναι... δυστηχώς

----------


## eliasaslan

Κρίμα, αλλά τι να κάνουμε εμείς οι Λεριοί εκτός από υπομονή? τιποτα!!

----------


## Rocinante

Στο παρελθον ειχαμε αναφερθει στο φαινομενο της αυξομειωσης της διαδοσης των σηματων. Σημαντικο ρολο λοιπον εχει η κατασταση της Τροποσφαιρας. Βρηκα λοιπον ενα Site που μπορει να βοηθησει οσους ασχολουνται με τα AIS
http://www.dxinfocentre.com/tropo_eur.html

----------


## Leo

Σ' αυτό το site μέχρι και ο μετεωρολόγος scoufgian θα μπερδευτεί.... Μήπως να μας έλεγες με δικά σου λόγια τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής?

----------


## Rocinante

ορισμενες οδηγιες υπαρχουν εδω. http://www.dxinfocentre.com/propagation/hti.htm
Πρακτικα ομως μπορουμε να κανουμε μια συγκριση των χαρτων αυτων με το Ais. Για παραδειγμα στις 22 Ιουνιου υπαρχει προβλεψη για ισχυρη διαδοση σηματων νοτια της Κρητης οπου συνηθως υπαρχει προβλημα. Μενει να διαπιστωσουμε αν επιβεβαιωθει η θεωρια αυτη

----------


## eliasaslan

Tι θα γίνει με τη Λέρο? Θα φυσήξει κανένα βοριαδάκι τα κύματα κατα τα  λυμέρια μας??!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

eliasaslan αν ειναι σωστα αυτα που λει το site πιθανοτητες για κατι καλο στην περιοχη σας θα εχει απο Πεμπτη ως Σαββατο. Αν οχι μαλλον πρεπει καποιος εκει κατω να βαλει κεραια :Smile:

----------


## eliasaslan

Σοβαρά μιλάς φίλε rocinante? τα νέα σου είναι πάρα πολύ καλά, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, ας μη διαψευθείς από κανέναν...

----------


## Rocinante

Παντως εκει κατω ειναι τα πραγματα ενδιαφεροντα. Και ειναι κριμα να υπαρχουν αυτα τα κενα. Αποδειξη η εικονα

leros.JPG

----------


## eliasaslan

Ακριβώς φίλε. Έτσι είναι... Λίγο πιο έξω έχει σήμα, αλλά λες και στη Λέρο το πυροβολούνε, φεύγει!!!! Περιμένω-ουμε το βοριαδάκι...

----------


## plori

Το ais δεν εμφανίζει το Αγιος Γεώργιος ξέρεται γιατί; :Confused:

----------


## Rocinante

> Το ais δεν εμφανίζει το Αγιος Γεώργιος ξέρεται γιατί;


Στο θεμα του Αγ. Γεωργιος αναφερθηκε οτι υπηρξε καποιο προβλημα με το AIS μετα τον δεξαμενισμο. Δεν λυθηκε ακομα;

----------


## Rocinante

Δεν ξερω αν το πηρατε χαμπαρι αλλα εδω και λιγη ωρα το syros observer εφτασε τα 3550 πλοια. Πως; Μα αρχισε να καλυπτει και αλλες περιοχες με εντυπωσιακοτερες ΤΗ ΜΑΓΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΙΒΡΑΛΤΑΑΑΑΡ!!!!!!!

----------


## zamas

> Δεν ξερω αν το πηρατε χαμπαρι αλλα εδω και λιγη ωρα το syros observer εφτασε τα 3550 πλοια. Πως; Μα αρχισε να καλυπτει και αλλες περιοχες με εντυπωσιακοτερες ΤΗ ΜΑΓΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΙΒΡΑΛΤΑΑΑΑΡ!!!!!!!


* Kαι οχι μόνο* 

*ais_kalipsi_19-06-2008.png*

----------


## Rocinante

Χασαμε το Γιβραλταρ χασαμε και τη Μαγχη και τη Ν. Αφρικη.
Παντως χτες με ολα αυτα τα πλοια ειχε γινει απιστευτα αργο το Site. Ας ελπισουμε να βρεθει μια λυση γιατι πραγματικα χτες η εικονα ηταν εντυπωσιακη

----------


## Rocinante

Λοιπον σημερα επανηλθαν τα προχθεσινα μερη (για ποσο αραγε ) Δηλαδη Γιβραλταρ - Μαγχη - Καναριους - Ν. Αφρικη - Ολη η Βαλτικη μεχρι το El Venizelos στην Τυνησια βλεπουμε αλλα Λερος φιλε Eliasaslan γιοκ :Sad:  Δεν ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος ισως αργοτερα δειξει κατι αλλα νομιζω οτι η γυρω περιοχη απο Κω μεχρι Πατμο εχει προβλημα. Οποτε η λυση ειναι μια. Κεραια...

----------


## marsant

Παιδια εμενα σημερα δεν μου ανοιγει καθολου την σελιδα.Με το που μπαινει(δεν βγαζει καθολου το χαρτη)μου βγαζει 'Run time error'....Γνωριζει κανεις τι φταιει?

----------


## Rocinante

Γυρω στις 15:00 παρουσιαστηκε το προβλημα. Οσοι προλαβαν και το ειδαν με 3600 σκαφη θα διαπιστωσαν και παλι ποσο αργο ειχε γινει. Ειναι τεραστιος ο ογκος δεδομενων???
Αναμενουμε...

----------


## zamas

> Παιδια εμενα σημερα δεν μου ανοιγει καθολου την σελιδα.Με το που μπαινει(δεν βγαζει καθολου το χαρτη)μου βγαζει 'Run time error'....Γνωριζει κανεις τι φταιει?


*Εκείνη την μέρα από έγκυρη πληροφόρηση που είχα* …. υπήρχε πρόβλημα στο ιντερνετ *στο πανεπιστήμιο Σύρου*.
*Και στο πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου στο Καρλόβασι* είχαν το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## zamas

*ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΚΑΛΥΨΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΩΝ ΑIS*
ais_kalipsi_29-06-2008.png

----------


## eliasaslan

> Λοιπον σημερα επανηλθαν τα προχθεσινα μερη (για ποσο αραγε ) Δηλαδη Γιβραλταρ - Μαγχη - Καναριους - Ν. Αφρικη - Ολη η Βαλτικη μεχρι το El Venizelos στην Τυνησια βλεπουμε αλλα Λερος φιλε Eliasaslan γιοκ Δεν ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος ισως αργοτερα δειξει κατι αλλα νομιζω οτι η γυρω περιοχη απο Κω μεχρι Πατμο εχει προβλημα. Οποτε η λυση ειναι μια. Κεραια...


 
Τι να πω? μόνο λυπάμαι...  :Surprised: ops: :Sad:  :Mad:

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την πληροφόρηση

----------


## eliasaslan

4002 πλοία, πετάει σήμερα................................

----------


## eliasaslan

4017..............................................  ............

----------


## Rocinante

> Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την πληροφόρηση και τελικά είχα δίκιο που έλεγα ότι σε 2-3 χρόνια θα μας έρθει....


Ποτε δεν ξερεις...

----------


## eliasaslan

*Τι έγινε????????????? τι να πω, χαίρομαι πολύ πραγματικά, και σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων που έδειξες στη Λέρο φίλε rocinate... Να σαι καλά, και να πω ότι με ανάγκασες να διαγράψω τα παραπάνω μυνήματα!!! Να ναι καλά το ais και ο Rocinate για αυτό το θέμα!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ...*

----------


## zamas

*Παιδία …..*
*λόγο κάποιου σοβαρού προβλήματος που έχω αυτό τον καιρό δεν κατάφερα ακόμα να ασχοληθώ με την εγκατάσταση ενός δέκτη AIS στην θέση C για την καλύτερη κάλυψη της ευρύτερης περιοχής. (ροζ γραμμές).*
*Όταν εγκατασταθεί και δοκιμαστεί θα σας ενημερώσω ΑΜΕΣΑ.*
*Το σημείο είναι αρκετά καλό.*
*Βρίσκετε σε υψόμετρο 800 μέτρων.*
*kalipsi_melontiki.PNG*

----------


## nautikos

Με την ησυχια σου, οταν με το καλο τελειωσεις μας ενημερωνεις. Παντως θα ειναι χρησιμη αυτη η κινηση σου :Very Happy:

----------


## zamas

*Αυτή την στιγμή* πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στην σύνδεση του *syros-observer με τους σταθμούς A.I.S*
*Μόνο ένας σταθμός λήψης Α.I.S σημάτων είναι συνδεμένος*  (No 2)
*Ελπίζω σύντομα* να λειτουργεί κανονικά.
ais_kalipsi_13-07-2008 11+50.png 
ais_kalipsi_13-07-2008 11+50b.png

----------


## zamas

*Απο σήμερα το πρωι* *Δευτέρα 14/07* όλα κανονικα με το *syros-observer*

----------


## zamas

*ΜYKANOS - GREECE*
zuiderdam - mykanos.png

----------


## zamas

Απο* Βαθύ Σάμου* για* Kusadasi* μέσω* Ικαρίας* !!!!!!!!!!!!

crystal serenity - teliki.png

----------


## mike_rodos

Και μετά σου λένε τα πετρέλαια ακριβά και πρέπει να αυξηθούν οι τιμές....

----------


## marsant

Δειτε το Highspeed4 αυτη την στιγμη που γυρναει απο Συρο προς Πειραια με 27.3....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και λέει ρε παιδιά να ήταν τώρα πρωί η και απογευματάκι (ακόμα καλύτερα, πιό γλυκός φωτισμός), και να είμαστε στα βόρεια της Μυκόνου !!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

(Εντός του κύκλου AQUAMARINE, THE AEGEAN PEARL, OCEAN COUNTESS, ZUIDERDAM, THE EMERALD, πριν λίγα λεπτά στο AIS).

AIS.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Τα AQUAMARINE, THE AEGEAN PEARL και OCEAN COUNTESS όποτε τα δω πάντα πηγαίνουν σε σειρά... :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

Αυτο το πλοιο ,οσο παει και προοδευει.Καποτε ,το βλεπαμε ,στα στενα του χατζηκυριακειου,αλλοτε το βλεπαμε ,για ωρες ,εξω απο τη μπουκα.Σημερα ,αποφασισε να παρει το τιτλο του απροσδιοριστου.............
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9632

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γιάννη είναι εδώ και πολλές ημέρες που εμφανίζεται έτσι στο AIS το πλοίο.

Μήπως (λέω τώρα) να είναι επιλογή της εταιρείας ??? Δηλαδή *''για πόσο καιρό άραγε ...ακόμα''*.  :Razz:  (Κακιούλες.....)

----------


## scoufgian

> Γιάννη είναι εδώ και πολλές ημέρες που εμφανίζεται έτσι στο AIS το πλοίο.
> 
> Μήπως (λέω τώρα) να είναι επιλογή της εταιρείας ??? Δηλαδή *''για πόσο καιρό άραγε ...ακόμα''*.  (Κακιούλες.....)


κατι ξερεις εσυ και δεν μας το λες........... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Και λέω εγώ τώρα .... είδος προς εξαφάνιση?? Τόσα που διαβάζουμε εδώ κι εκεί για τις εξελίξεις της ακτοπλοϊας .... όλα είναι πιθανά  :Sad: .

----------


## zamas

> Και μετά σου λένε τα πετρέλαια ακριβά και πρέπει να αυξηθούν οι τιμές....


Ελα ντε.!!!!
Ίσως γ' αυτους να ισχύουν αλλες τιμές !!!!!! :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## zamas

> Αυτο το πλοιο ,οσο παει και προοδευει.Καποτε ,το βλεπαμε ,στα στενα του χατζηκυριακειου,αλλοτε το βλεπαμε ,για ωρες ,εξω απο τη μπουκα.Σημερα ,αποφασισε να παρει το τιτλο του απροσδιοριστου.............
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9632


 
*ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 16/07/08 ΤΙΜΕ:23:12*
*mytilini-gr.png*

----------


## zamas

*Προορισμός* .........Ρόδος ????
MIXALIS_RODOS.png

----------


## zamas

*Προορισμός ΡΟΔΙ !!!!*
*costa fortuna_rodi.png*

----------


## zamas

*ΙRMALA*
*ΠΡΟΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ:* CLASS B
IRMALA.png

----------


## mike_rodos

> *Προορισμός ΡΟΔΙ !!!!*
> *costa fortuna_rodi.png*


Στα ιταλικά η Ρόδος λέγεται Rodi... Οπότε σαν Ιταλοί καλά το γράψαν...

----------


## eliasaslan

Σωστόςςςςςςςςςςς ο MIKE

----------


## zamas

*ΓΙΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΛΙΕΥΣΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 18/07/2008*
*CORSICA EXPRESS III*
*Κατάσταση:* Εν πλω *με πανί*
*Προς:* _MIKOMOS_
_corsica express iii me pani.png_

----------


## eliasaslan

Δεν πιστεύω στα μάτια μου. Από πότε πανιά δίνουν ώθηση 30.1 κώμβους???

----------


## sylver23

η καινουργια τακτικη της εταιριας για οικονομια υποθετω.ειναι ειδικα πανια αυτα.εχουν κ ανεμιστηρες απο πισω για να εχει αερα οταν δεν εχει.φαση εχει.

----------


## compass

Ξέρει κανείς τι συμβαίνει με το *syros-observer.* Κολλάει και δεν μου εμφανίζει τίποτα*.*

----------


## zamas

> Ξέρει κανείς τι συμβαίνει με το *syros-observer.* Κολλάει και δεν μου εμφανίζει τίποτα*.*


*Κάτι λογικά* θα συμβαίνει με το *ιντερνετ του πανεπιστημίου.*
*Απο χθές* υπάρχει* το πρόβλημα*

*Κοίταξε και το ... http://aislive.gr/ σαν εναλακτικό site.*

----------


## nautikos

Τελειωσε φαινεται η εξεταστικη τους και εκλεισε για καλοκαιρινες διακοπες η σχολη τους...:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## zamas

*ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΖΗΛΕΨΕ ΤΟ CORSICA EXPRESS III*
*lady nour_me pani.png*

----------


## zamas

*Ολα καλά* με το syros-observer απο χθές το βραδυ μετα της 22:00

----------


## zamas

*ΤΟ SAFIR ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑ ΤΟΥ !!!!!!!!!*
*ΤΙΜΕ:* 13:30~
*ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑΣ* (1η σε 2η)* κάθε 2,5"*
*safir_all.gif*

----------


## stelios_ag

τώρα είναι ΟΚ.
Ήταν κάτι προσωρινό..



Απόψε ούτε φωνή, ούτε ακρόαση.

Δεν δείχνει κανένα καράβι το ais syros:twisted:

----------


## zamas

*Oλα είναι οκ* με το syros-observer

----------


## plori

Το syros τωρα 21:00 έχει κολλήσει σε όλα τα σημεία και δεν ενημερώνει για τις θέσεις των πλοίων ας περιμένουμε..... :Sad:

----------


## zamas

*X8ESINO PATATRAGOYDO !!!!*
EUGENIA P
eugenia p 26-07-2008.png

----------


## nautikos

> *X8ESINO PATATRAGOYDO !!!!*
> 
> EUGENIA P



Δεν ειναι καθολου χθεσινο, το ξερεις οτι αυτη η παντοφλα οργωνει παρα πολυ τακτικα το Αιγαιο (κυριως το ΝΑ) μεταφεροντας επικινδυνα και αλλα φορτια που δεν μεταφερουν τα ποσταλια? Για μενα ειναι η πιο ηρωικη παντοφλα, αν σκεφτεις μαλιστα οτι ειναι ναυπηγημενη το _1942_, πρωην βρετανικο LCT, εχει παρει μερος στο ΒΠΠ και απο τη δεκαετια 50-60 δουλευει στην Ελλαδα  :Wink: !

----------


## Trakman

Έχω βάλει ειδοποίηση στο marinetraffic.com για το λιμάνι της Πάτρας και σήμερα μάλλον κόλλησε! Μου έχει στείλει καμιά 300ρια μηνύματα για το Superfast V: 

  ΑΦΙΞΗ Πλοίου: *SUPERFAST  V*  Λιμάνι: *PATRA*  Ώρα: *31/07/2008 14:00*
(Ως ώρα  άφιξης/αναχώρησης θεωρείται η στιγμή προσέγγισης στην είσοδο/έξοδο του λιμανιού  αντίστοιχα) 
Δείτε την τρέχουσα θέση του πλοίου "SUPERFAST V" εφόσον βρίσκεται στην  εμβέλεια του συστήματος:
http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...716000&zoom=10 
Δείτε τη θέση και τη διαδρομή του πλοίου "SUPERFAST V" τη στιγμή της  Αφιξης:
http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/default.aspx?oldmmsi=239716000&zoom=10&olddate=Jul  31 2008 11:00AM 

*Εντάξει, το εμπέδωσα καλά!!! Ήρθε το Superfast V!!!*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

Μόνη λύση να αλλάξεις το e-mail σου αν δεν ξεμπλοκάρει...  :Wink:

----------


## grangelo

> [/center]
> 
> Δεν ειναι καθολου χθεσινο, το ξερεις οτι αυτη η παντοφλα οργωνει παρα πολυ τακτικα το Αιγαιο (κυριως το ΝΑ) μεταφεροντας επικινδυνα και αλλα φορτια που δεν μεταφερουν τα ποσταλια? Για μενα ειναι η πιο ηρωικη παντοφλα, αν σκεφτεις μαλιστα οτι ειναι ναυπηγημενη το _1942_, πρωην βρετανικο LCT, εχει παρει μερος στο ΒΠΠ και απο τη δεκαετια 50-60 δουλευει στην Ελλαδα !


Α ρε Ναυτικε εσυ εισαι wikipedia  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Μπραβο!

----------


## Trakman

> Μόνη λύση να αλλάξεις το e-mail σου αν δεν ξεμπλοκάρει...


Ευτυχώς ξεμπλόκαρε την επόμενη μέρα! Πρέπει να πήρα καμιά 600ρια μηνύματα!!

----------


## Rocinante

Στην αρχη νομιζα οτι ηταν ενα απο τα γνωστα μπλεξιματα του AIS . Κι ομως εικονα απο το Nuuk της γειτονικης Γροιλανδιας

----------


## mike_rodos

Ταχύπλοο βόρεια της Καρπάθου... 


RIALTO.jpg

----------


## plori

Δυστηχώς δεν μπορούμε να παρακολουθήσουμε τις πρωινές αφίξεις και αναχωρήσεις διότι το σύστημα είναι κολημένο.Ίδωμεν....... :Sad:

----------


## sylver23

to ριαλτο συνεχιζει να το δειχνει ως high speed craft.επισης πρωτη φορα βλεπω το λιμανι του πειραια τοσο αδειο.μονο ο κεντερης ειναι κ το sky wonder,kai τωρα μπαινει το bs ναξος

----------


## zamas

*Νέα ENΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΣΑ επιλογή απο το Α.Ι.S.
Σταθμοί Λήψης
Στοιχεία & Στατιστικά*
**- Γνωρίζουμε πλέον απο ποιό σταθμό βλέπουμε το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο* -*

http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...ource=STATIONS
NEA EPILOGH AIS 06-09-08.png


-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*


*Επίσεις έχουμε την δυνατότητα να δούμε
τον χάρτη (την εμβέλεια) κάθε σταθμού αναφοράς.*
http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...ource=STATIONS
xartis kalipsis sta8mou.png

----------


## kapas

πιστευω οτι γνωριζεται την εφαρμογη του marrine traffic για το google earth... αντιμετοπιζω ενα προβληματακι... δεν εμφανιζονται πλοια!!! ανοιγω την εφαρμογη και μου ανοιγει το google earth αλλα μονο αυτο... αν καποιος μπορει να με βοηθησει ας μου στειλει pm... 8α σας ημουν ευγνομων....

----------


## plori

To syros δεν λειτουργεί είναι σχεδόν με μηδενική κάλυψη γιατί άραγε;

----------


## Trakman

> To syros δεν λειτουργεί είναι σχεδόν με μηδενική κάλυψη γιατί άραγε;


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο λόγος είναι ο εξής: από χθες το απόγευμα  παρουσιάζεται δυσκολία  ή αδυναμία πρόσβασης σε sites του  εξωτερικού. Το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε διακοπή της σύνδεσης  Ευρώπης - Αμερικής (διακοπή του κυκλώματος του Geant  Amsterdam-New York) 

Το γεγονός ότι κάποια ελληνικά sites δεν παίζουν  οφείλεται στο ότι αυτά βρίσκονται σε server στην Αμερική

Εκτιμώμενος χρόνος αποκατάστασης της βλάβης δεν  έχει δοθεί.

----------


## plori

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο λόγος είναι ο εξής: από χθες το απόγευμα παρουσιάζεται δυσκολία ή αδυναμία πρόσβασης σε sites του εξωτερικού. Το πρόβλημα.............


Σε ευχαριστώ για την λεπτομερής ενημερωσή μας.

----------


## Trakman

Απ'ότι φαίνεται το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε!

----------


## zamas

*Νέες ENΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΣΕ επιλογές απο το Α.Ι.S.*
*
Εδαφικός & Ναυτικός χάρτης* 
Αλλαγή εικόνας κάθε 1,5''
new_all.gif

----------


## zamas

*ΠΟΥ ΠΑΣ ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙ !!!!!!!!!*
trello 1.png

----------


## Leo

Ενδιαφέρουσα οληροφορία φίλς Zamas, κυρίως ο ναυτικός χάρτης. Ευχασιρούμε για την παρατηρητικότητα σου  :Wink: .

----------


## zamas

> Ενδιαφέρουσα οληροφορία φίλς Zamas, κυρίως ο ναυτικός χάρτης. Ευχασιρούμε για την παρατηρητικότητα σου .


*Να'σε καλά φίλε Leo :smile:*

----------


## samichri

Παιδιά το site είναι καταπληκτικό με όλες αυτές τις πληροφορίες που δίνει. Θα ήταν όμως πολύ καταπληκτικότερο (υπερθετικός του υπερθετικού βαθμού !!!!!!!!) αν τα Σκόπια ή FYROM δεν τα ανέφερε σαν χώρα με το όνομα ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ.

----------


## Leo

Μπορείς φίλε μου samichri, να επιλέξεις τον χάρτη στο Nautical view όπου δεν αναφέρεται αυτό που σε ενοχλεί και θα νιώθεις καλύτερα.

----------


## mastrovasilis

- Νέα Δεδομένα στην διαχείριση της ναυσιπλοϊας και την προστασία του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος 

- Σημαντικά τα αποτελέσματα του προγράμματος ΑΕΜ ΜΕD 


Ιδιαίτερα σημαντικά για τις παραθαλάσσιες περιοχές στην Κρήτη αναμένεται να αποδειχθούν τα αποτελέσματα του ευρωπαϊκού προγράμματος ΑΕΜ ΜΕD «Μεσογειακό Ηλεκτρονικό Σύστημα Θαλάσσιων Διαδρομών» (ΑUTOROUTES ELECTRONIQUES MARITIMES DE LA ΜEDITERRANEE), που υλοποιήθηκε από το Λιμενικό Ταμείο του Δήμου Χερσονήσου. 
Βασικός στόχος του προγράμματος - στο οποίο μετείχαν επίσης η Περιφέρεια Αττικής και οι Περιφέρειες της Valencia στην Ισπανία, Liguria στην Ιταλία και η περιοχή Provence-Alp-Coast of Azure στην Γαλλία ήταν η εφαρμογή καινοτομικών τεχνολογικών εργαλείων διαχείρισης της ναυσιπλοΐας και του περιβάλλοντος για τη δημιουργία Μεσογειακού δικτύου και τη διατήρηση υποδομών παροχής πληροφοριών ναυσιπλοΐας. Με τον τρόπο αυτό, καθίσταται δυνατή η παροχή βελτιωμένων ναυτιλιακών υπηρεσιών και υψηλότερων standards ασφάλειας στη ναυσιπλοΐα, η προστασία του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος και η βιώσιμη ανάπτυξη των θαλάσσιων και παραθαλάσσιων πόρων. 
Κύριο στοιχείο του AEM MED ήταν η ανάπτυξη ενός συστήματος Μεσογειακών Ηλεκτρονικών Θαλάσσιων Λεωφόρων (Mediterranean Electronic Marine Highway (MEMH) system) που αξιοποιεί το Διαδίκτυο και τις τεχνολογίες AIS (Automatic Identification System) και GIS (Γεωγραφικά Συστήματα Πληροφοριών) και παρέχει σε πραγματικό χρόνο τη θέση των πλοίων και τη διαδρομή που έχουν διαγράψει καθώς και τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του πλοίου και του φορτίου του.
Στο πλαίσιο αυτό εγκαταστάθηκε Σταθμός Βάσης AIS & Πληροφοριακού Κέντρου στο Δημοτικό Λιμένα της Χερσονήσου επιτρέποντας στις αρμόδιες αρχές να εντοπίζουν και να ταυτοποιούν σκάφη που διαθέτουν AIS, να εντοπίζουν στόχους AIS, να στέλνουν και να λαμβάνουν μηνύματα από σκάφη εξοπλισμένα με AIS, συστήματα προειδοποίησης, να εξετάζουν ατυχήματα, να υποστηρίζονται από το Virtual Earth, Google, χάρτες MapPoint, και ηλεκτρονικούς χάρτες.
Να σημειωθεί ότι το σύστημα βοηθά τις αρμόδιες αρχές :
- Να δημιουργήσουν μια ζώνη περιορισμένης ταχύτητας , 
- Να παράγουν έναν αυτόματο συναγερμό όταν το σκάφος παραβιάσει το όριο ταχύτητας στη ζώνη,
- Να στέλνουν μια αυτόματη ενημέρωση παραβίασης της ταχύτητας,
- Να στέλνουν αυτόματα ένα προειδοποιητικό μήνυμα AIS στο σκάφος,
- Να παράγουν αναφορές παραβίασης του ορίου ταχύτητας 

Για να γίνει κατανοητή η σημασία των παραπάνω αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι ένα πρόγραμμα μείωσης της ταχύτητας των σκαφών που απαιτεί από τα σκάφη να μειώσουν την ταχύτητα από 20-25 κόμβους σε 12 κόμβους σε απόσταση 20 ναυτικών μιλίων από τον λιμένα έχει διαπιστωθεί ότι μειώνει τις εκπομπές ρύπων κατά 80%.
Παράλληλα το πρόγραμμα προσφέρει την δυνατότητα παρακολούθησης της κίνησης των σκαφών για την αποτροπή πετρελαιοκηλίδας, με την δημιουργία συστήματος υποστήριξης αποφάσεων βασισμένων στην αξιολόγηση κινδύνου στο AIS . Ενός μοντέλου δηλαδή βάση του οποίου θα μπορούν να αξιολογούνται τα επίπεδα κινδύνου μεμονωμένων πετρελαιοφόρων αργού πετρελαίου, για την διευκόλυνση της σύγκρισης των πλοίων και την υποστήριξη μιας απόφασης βασισμένη στον κίνδυνο, σχετικά με τα πλοία στα οποία θα πρέπει να εστιαστεί η προσοχή. 
Με άλλα λόγια, θα μπορεί να διερευνηθεί «Ποια πλοία είναι πιθανό να προκαλέσουν μια πετρελαιοκηλίδα και πόσο πιθανό είναι να υπάρξει πετρελαιοκηλίδα»
Η υλοποίηση του προγράμματος προσφέρει ακόμα 
– Διευρυμένη περιφερειακή και διεθνής συνεργασία για τη διευθέτηση θεμάτων που αφορούν στη διασυνοριακή θαλάσσια ρύπανση
– Αυξημένο περιθώριο ασφάλειας για τους όρους λειτουργίας των πλοίων
– Πιο γρήγορη ανταπόκριση σε περίπτωση κινδύνου
– Καλύτερη χρήση των εξοπλισμών και των υπηρεσιών των λιμένων
– Μείωση της κυκλοφορίας και αποτελεσματική διαχείριση της θαλάσσιας κυκλοφορίας
– Καλύτεροι χρήση των εξοπλισμών των λιμένων
– Αναπτυγμένο εμπορικό επίπεδο και ποιοτικά ναυτιλιακά προϊόντα 
Με την λήξη του προγράμματος ΑΕΜ MED , μετά και την διερεύνηση των δυνατοτήτων βιωσιμότητας του συστήματος αλλά και την ενδεχόμενη συμμετοχή και άλλων παραθαλάσσιων Δήμων έχει ήδη κατατεθεί πρόταση από το Δήμο Χερσονήσου για πρόγραμμα ΜΕΜΟ 
Οι προβλεπόμενες δράσεις στο ΜΕΜΟ αφορούν στην βελτίωση του υπάρχοντος πληροφοριακού συστήματος και του συστήματος των υποδομών που δημιουργήθηκε μέσω του έργου AEM MED με νέους τοπικούς/περιφερειακούς κόμβους και την παροχή νέων υπηρεσιών
Επίσης η εδραίωση ενός Πιλοτικού Παρατηρητηρίου των Μεσογειακών Θαλάσσιων Ηλεκτρονικών Λεωφόρων το οποίο θα ταυτοποιεί, θα παρακολουθεί και θα ενσωματώσει στο σύστημα AEM MED καινοτομικά συστήματα διαχείρισης και προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος (EMPS) και τεχνολογίες θαλάσσιας ασφάλειας.

πηγή. Marinenews

----------


## .voyager

Παρατήρησα στο marinetraffic.com ότι υπάρχει καταχωρημένη για το Ιonian Queen μια φωτοφραφία δική μου (υπάρχει και το επώνυμό μου πάνω της), μα αναφέρει από κάτω "*Copyright Dimitris Petropoulos*".
Tί έχει κάνει το άτομο; Είναι δυνατόν;  :Mad:

----------


## Leo

Υπάρχουν διάφοροι "άσχετοι" που κάνουν αυτό συστηματικά, δηλαδή ανεβάζουν φωτοργαφίες (ότι βρούν) στο marinetraffic.com χωρίς να έχουν σχέση με το αντικέιμενο γενικότερα. Αν ψάξεις θα βρείς πολλές τέτοιες παρασπονδίες, όχι μόνο στα επιβατηγά αλλά και γενικότερα. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό ελέγχεται από κάπου. Αυτό που έχω δεί είναι οτι έχουν γίνει και λάθη, όπως ανεβάζουν λάθος φωτογραφίες σε λάθος πλοία, και αυτά παραμένουν μέχρι και τώρα. Αρα δεν έχει έλεγχο... :Sad:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Πραγματοποιήθηκε με επιτυχία, στην αίθουσα συνεδριάσεων του ΟΛΕ Α.Ε., η Καταληκτική Σύνοδος (Final Conference & Workshop) του Μεσογειακού Ηλεκτρονικού Συστήματος Θαλασσίων Οδών (ΑΕΜ ΜΕD - Autoroutes Electroniques Maritimes M?diterran?e) με τη συμμετοχή των αντιπροσωπειών των εταίρων του προγράμματος, από τις χώρες της Μεσογείου.
Το ΑΕΜ ΜΕD είναι ένα καινοτόμο θαλάσσιο σύστημα πληροφοριών και υποδομών, που ενσωματώνει τα περιβαλλοντικά συστήματα διαχείρισης και προστασίας, με τις τεχνολογίες της ναυτιλιακής ασφάλειας. Μέσω των δράσεων του προγράμματος επιδιώκεται η ενίσχυση της ποιότητας των θαλασσίων υπηρεσιών, η ενίσχυση της ασφαλείας της ναυσιπλοΐας, η ολοκληρωμένη προστασία του θαλασσίου περιβάλλοντος και η βιώσιμη ανάπτυξη των παράκτιων περιοχών και των θαλασσίων πόρων.
Στόχοι του έργου είναι η βελτίωση της οργάνωσης στους τομείς των μεταφορών και επικοινωνιών, η συνεργασία για ένα ισορροπημένο σύστημα πρόσβασης στις μεταφορές, η ανάπτυξη συνεργιών και τοπικών ενεργειών και η βελτίωση της ασφάλειας στις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές.
Επικεφαλής εταίρος είναι η Γενική Γραμματεία Λιμένων & Λιμενικής Πολιτικής. Από ελληνικής πλευράς μετέχουν στο έργο ο Οργανισμός Λιμένα Ελευσίνας Α.Ε. (υπεύθυνος του έργου είναι ο Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος, Αθανάσιος Πέππας), το Δίκτυο Mediterranean SOS, το Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο Χερσονήσου και το Κέντρο Επιχείρησης & Καινοτομίας Αττικής (BIC of Attika).
Στη σύνοδο παρουσιάστηκαν από τους συμμετέχοντες εταίρους, τα τελικά σχέδια ολοκλήρωσης του έργου και οι σχετικές δράσεις στην εφαρμογή τους.
Από την Περιφέρεια της Λιγουρίας - Ιταλίας (Regione Liguria) πήραν μέρος οι Massimiliano di Massa και Sophie Pluton, από την Ισπανία (Fundaci?n de Studios Y Cooperaci?n de la Comunidad Valenciana) οι Ana Subirats Tarin και David Incertis Jarillo.
Τη Γενική Γραμματεία Λιμένων & Λιμενικής Πολιτικής εκπροσώπησαν οι Χρήστος Καρβούνης, Μαίρη Ραμπαβίλλα και Νέλλυ Αστερίου, το Δίκτυο Μεσόγειος SOS εκπροσώπησε ο Μιχάλης Θεοδωρόπουλος, το BIC of Attika εκπροσώπησε ο Αθανάσιος Χαλδεάκης, ενώ από τον ΟΛΕ Α.Ε. έλαβαν μέρος ο Πρόεδρος, Παναγιώτης Μανάκος και οι Παύλος Δόικος, Κώστας Λουκάς και ο σύμβουλος του έργου Δημήτρης Βαραλής.
Το πρόγραμμα καλύπτει γεωγραφικά τις περιοχές που περικλείουν οι περιφέρειες της Valencia (Ισπανία), της Provence Alp - Coast of Azure (Γαλλία), της Liguria (Ιταλία), και της Αττικής και Κρήτης (Ελλάδα). 
Στις μελλοντικές επιδιώξεις, από την πλήρη εφαρμογή του προγράμματος, περιλαμβάνονται:
· Η διευρυμένη περιφερειακή και διεθνής συνεργασία για την διευθέτηση θεμάτων που αφορούν στη διασυνοριακή θαλάσσια ρύπανση
· Η ενίσχυση της ασφάλειας όσον αφορά στους όρους λειτουργίας των πλοίων
· Η μεγαλύτερη επιχειρησιακή αποτελεσματικότητα των πλοίων
· Η βελτίωση της ανταπόκρισης των ναυτικών
· Η ταχύτερη αντιμετώπιση των κινδύνων
· Η αποτελεσματικότερη χρήση (παρακολούθηση και εντοπισμός) μέσω του VTS
· Η πληρέστερη χρήση των εξοπλισμών και των υπηρεσιών των λιμένων
· Η αποτελεσματικότερη διαχείριση της θαλάσσιας κυκλοφορίας
· Η μείωση του κινδύνου ατυχημάτων στους λιμένες MEDOCC και οι αρτιότεροι χειρισμοί στους λιμένες και τους θαλάσσιους διαδρόμους με μεγάλη κυκλοφορία
· Η αύξηση του μεταφερόμενου φορτίου ανά πλοίο, μέσω λεπτομερέστερου υπολογισμού βάθους των υδάτων κάτω από την ίσαλο γραμμή
· Η μείωση της γραφειοκρατίας που αφορά στην απόκτηση δεδομένων, την παράδοση και την πρόσβαση σε αυτά
· Η ανάπτυξη του εμπορικού επιπέδου και η εξασφάλιση ποιοτικών ναυτιλιακών υπηρεσιών

πηγή. Marinews

----------


## zamas

*Νέα ENΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΣΑ επιλογή απο το Α.Ι.S.*
*Πήγαινε στην περιοχή*
*Αλλαγή εικόνας κάθε 1,5"*
all image.gif

----------


## sylver23

ενδιαφερουσα περιοχη διαλεξες :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

το syros obs εδω και μερες παει 4 ωρες πισω.μπας και εχω κανει εγω καποια ρυθμιση λαθος??

----------


## zamas

> ενδιαφερουσα περιοχη διαλεξες
> 
> το syros obs εδω και μερες παει 4 ωρες πισω.μπας και εχω κανει εγω καποια ρυθμιση λαθος??


  *Θα το τσεκάρω και θα σου απαντήσω.
Αν και νομίζω οτι όλα είναι  ΟΚ
*

----------


## zamas

*Μόλις το τσέκαρα οπτικά και είναι ολα ΟΚ
Μόλις μπαίνει στο λιμάνι του Καρλοβάσιου το SARDINIA VERA
*sardinia_vera.png

----------


## sylver23

αμα κοιταξεις στην διαδρομη του τις ωρες ειναι ολες 4 ωρες πισω.πχ εδω το αποθηκευσα πριν λιγο

λαθος ωωρα.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν η ένδειξη ώρας έιναι της τρέχουσας θέσης και το αποθήκευσες κατά τις 22:10 τότε πιθανότατα δείχνει ώρα UTC (ώρα Γρήνουητς) και αφού δεν αλλάζει σε θερινή ώρα η ώρα Γκρήνουητς είναι μέχρι την Κυριακή 3 ώρες πίσω από την ώρα Ελλάδας και από την Κυριακή και μετά 2 ώρες πίσω από την ώρα Ελλάδας.

----------


## sylver23

το μυτιληνη βγηκε στην κλεισοβης σε ενα καλο γυραδικο να φαει κατι....

χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> το μυτιληνη βγηκε στην κλεισοβης σε ενα καλο γυραδικο να φαει κατι....
> 
> χωρίς τίτλο.JPG


το εχουμε αφησει εκει απο τη δευτερα το πρωι.Ακομα να χορτασει?Τον αγλεορα θα φαει?

----------


## sylver23

α ναι/??δεν το ξερα.αχορταγα αυτα τα πλοια της νελ .. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

> το μυτιληνη βγηκε στην κλεισοβης σε ενα καλο γυραδικο να φαει κατι....
> 
> χωρίς τίτλο.JPG


Που να το ηξερα οτι θα ερχοταν το Μυτιληνη στην γειτονια δεν θα το αφηνα το σπιτι... :Razz:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Δυσκολα τα πραγματα με την κριση και στην Ναυτιλια:!:
Πλοιο στον κορυδαλλο:!:

----------


## zamas

> Δυσκολα τα πραγματα με την κριση και στην Ναυτιλια:!:
> Πλοιο στον κορυδαλλο:!:



χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :Very Happy: 

Nα δουμε ακόμα τι αλλο θα δούνε τα ματάκια μας

----------


## mastropanagos

> Δυσκολα τα πραγματα με την κριση και στην Ναυτιλια
> Πλοιο στον κορυδαλλο


Ειχε αγκυροβολησει στη πλατεια ελευθεριας,sylver γι'αυτο ειχαν κλεισει τους δρομους προς το κορυδαλλο εχθες,και φαγαμε τοσο κινηση..!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## sylver23

σωστος!!!!μα ειπα και εγω τοση κινηση πια ...

----------


## kostas23_

Psaxnontas ligo sto net vrika afti ti selida http://www.ios-hellas.gr/ais , Polu kali douleia kai exei kai diastaseis sta ploia! Entiposiako

----------


## plori

> Psaxnontas ligo sto net vrika afti ti selida http://www.ios-hellas.gr/ais , Polu kali douleia kai exei kai diastaseis sta ploia! Entiposiako


Πολλή καλό, έχει όμορφη εμφάνιση και κάποιες λειτουργίες επιπλέον (καιρός..) νομίζω ότι βλέποντας και τα δυο (syro-ios) είσαι πληροφορημένος μια χαρά. :Smile:

----------


## kostas23_

http://www.ios-hellas.gr/ais

http://www.marinetraffic.com

----------


## Νaval22

ενδιαφέρον το νεο site,ios hellas αλλά οι φωτογραφίες είναι όλες απο το syros

----------


## plori

Το ios το οποίο έμαθα σήμερα την υπαρξή του είναι πολύ όμορφο ,έχει πολλή καλή όψη επίσης είναι και ποιό αληθοφανές το σχήμα των πλοίων,επίσης αυτό που σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να βλέπεις το καιρό και σαν πρόβλέψη αλλά και την παρούσα στιγμή το βρίσκω εκπληκτικό.Τώρα νομίζω οτι μειονεκτή στις πληροφορίες αφίξεων και αναχωρήσεων στα λιμάνια και επίσης που δεν διαφέρει το σχήμα του πλοίου στο αγκυροβόλιο.Και κάτι τελευταίο ότι στην πορεία του πλοίου δεν εμφανίζει την ταχυτητά του που διένυσε.Αλλά θα πρέπει να πουμε οτι παρακολουθώντας και τα δυο έχουμε την τέλεια πληροφόρηση.Μπράβο και στις δυο προσπάθειες. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sylver23

ρε παιδια ειμαι ο μονος που δεν μου εμφανιζει πλοια??

----------


## Leo

Της γρουσουζιάς σου... (κακιούλα) :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## kostas23_

> ρε παιδια ειμαι ο μονος που δεν μου εμφανιζει πλοια??


Mhpws den exeis to swsto flash player? Egw otan mpika mou ekane anavathmisi

----------


## sylver23

και εμενα μου εκανε ....τι να πω δεν ξερω..

----------


## kapas

κλασσικη περιπτωση μεθης.. :Razz:  το ais ολο το βραδυ τα επινε και τωρα δειχνει τα πλοια οπου να'ναι.... :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

με μια πρώτη ματιά αυτό http://www.ios-hellas.gr/ais/ δείχνει πολύ καλό και αξιοπιστο. μόνο που δεν κατάφερα να δω φωτογραφίες από τα πλοία πέρα από την μια που δείχνει όταν επιλέξουμε το πλοίο. δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα ;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για τις "βόλτες" των πλοίων στη στεριά έχω γράψει παλίοτερα μια εξήγηση (την παραθέτω στο τέλος). Για να δούμε πιο παραστατικά τι σημάινει το έβαλα σε ένα παράδειγμα. Πρώτα πρώτα δείτε αυτό το χάρτη (πατήστε κι ανοίγει σε νέο παράθυρο). Το σημείο *Α* είναι το στίγμα ενόις πλοίου που πήρα τυχαία από το syrow observer (είναι το Blue Star Naxos αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος). Τώρα αν το σύστημα ναυτιλίας του πλοίου έχει χάρτες στο προβολικό σύστημα ED50 (στο οποίο είναι φτιαγμένοι οι περισσότεροι ελληνικοί χάρτες) τότε το πλοίο θα φαινόταν εκέι αλλά στην πραγματικότητα θα ήταν στο σημέιο *Β*. Το σημείο Β είναι ο μετασχηματισμός από το σύστημα ED50 στο σύστημα WGS84 που χρησιμοποιεί το google και σε αυτό είναι προσαρμοσμένες οι δορυφορικές φωτογραφίες.
Από ότι φάινεται βέβαια η συσκευή AIS του πλοίου δείχνει τη θέση στο σύστημα WGS84 και η μικροαπόκλιση (φαίνεται να είναι πάνω στο κρηπίδωμα) οφείλεται στην παραμόρφωση της δορυφορικής φωτογραφίας και στο σφάλμα του συστήματος GPS.



> Είναι από τα σφάλματα του GPS. ϊσως και τ ης αφετηρίας (datum) του χάρτη που χρησιμοποιέι σαν υπόβαθρο το AIS. Διαβάζουμε στο The Mariners Handbook (υπάρχουν εκτενή αποσπάσματα στο θέμα για βιβλία σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή):
> *Chart Datums and the Accuracy of Positions on Charts* 
> *2.6* _1_ The International Maritime Organization offers the following advice: Many different definitions of a horizontal datum (also known as geodetic datum) exist. However, a practical working definition in use is: “A horizontal datum is a reference system for specifying positions on the Earth’s surface. Each datum is associated with a particular reference spheroid that can be different in size, orientation and relative position from the spheroids associated with other horizontal datums. Positions referred to different datums can differ by several hundred metres.” 
> _2_ The practical result is that a given geographical position, not associated with a specific datum, could refer to different physical objects. In other words, a physical object can have as many geographical positions as there are datums. 
> _3_ For example, South Foreland Lighthouse, United Kingdom, has the following positions: *Geographical Position* 
> 
> *Horizontal Datum* 
> 
> 51&#176;08'&#183;39N 1&#176;22'&#183;37E 
> ...

----------


## laz94

Να σας ρωτήσω κάτι; Πώς βγάζετε αυτές τις φωτογραφίες από το AIS; :Cool:

----------


## sylver23

λαζαρε οπως εχεις τo site του ais anoikto πατας το πληκτρο prt sc .μην περιμενεις να κανει καμμια ενεργεια αυτο.μετα ανοιγεις την ζωγραφικη και κανεις paste.αμα δεν κανει paste με δεξι κλικ πατα ctrl+v
και εμφανιζεται η εικονα στην ζωγραφικη

***αμα εχεις λαπτοπ και δεν σου κανει τπτ ,πατα μαζι με το prt sc και το πληκτρο fn

----------


## giannisk88

> λαζαρε οπως εχεις τo site του ais anoikto πατας το πληκτρο prt sc .μην περιμενεις να κανει καμμια ενεργεια αυτο.μετα ανοιγεις την ζωγραφικη και κανεις paste.αμα δεν κανει paste με δεξι κλικ πατα ctrl+v
> και εμφανιζεται η εικονα στην ζωγραφικη
> 
> ***αμα εχεις λαπτοπ και δεν σου κανει τπτ ,πατα μαζι με το prt sc και το πληκτρο fn


Πολύ σωστός!!
Να πώ μόνο κάτι για να βοηθήσω να το θυμόσαστε καλύτερα, οτι το ptr sc ειναι συντομογραφία του print screen. Τύπωση οθόνης κοινώς!!! :Wink: 
Πάντως πολύ καλό το http://www.ios-hellas.gr/ais/

----------


## laz94

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά!
Να είσται καλά!
Πάω τα το δοκιμάσω....
 :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Nautikos II

Εγω το Ios Hellas Ais σημερα το τσεκαρα πρωτη φορα, δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλυτερο απο το Observer αλλα τουλαχιστον σημερα ειναι ποιο γρηγορο
ios hellas.png

observer.png

----------


## laz94

Λοιπόν παιδιά το έκανα και μου πέτυχε!
Κανένα πρόβλημα!
Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

----------


## kostas23_

kalispera paidia 
To http://www.ios-hellas.gr/ais eixe to istoriko diadromwn apo tin arxi h twra to valane?
Pantws kai ta 2 site einai para polu wraia kai gia na kanei link to ena sto allo prepei na exoun kapia sxesi metaksi tous. A re pou phge h texnologia stin Ellada! mpravo

----------


## captain 83

Νομίζω ότι τώρα το βάλανε το ιστορικό. Όπως επίσης και στην πορεία του πλοίου πρώτα είχε μια γραμμή, ενώ τώρα έχει και τα βελάκια που δείχνει την ταχύτητά του. Εξελίσσεται σιγά σιγά.

----------


## plori

Επίσης προσθέσαν και στατιστικά και το όνομα των πλοίων όταν τα ονόματα των πλοίων δεν είναι ενεργά.Νομίζω οτι η αναβάθμιση που του γίνεται είναι πάρα πολύ καλή!!!!

----------


## stelios

παιδια γιατι δεν μου εμφανιζει πλοια το http://www.ios-hellas.gr/ais/?

----------


## giannisk88

Το πρόγραμμα αυτό όταν ανοίξεις το site πρέπει να περιμένεις λίγα δευτερόλεπτα μέχρι να "φορτώσει" τα πλοία. Αργεί λίγο να τα φορτώσει στην αρχή δεν έχει πρόβλημα δηλαδή. Και αργεί διότι φορτώνει πολλά δεδομένα για κάθε πλοίο που κινείτε!!! :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν θέλετε να δείτε τον τρόπο λειτουργίας και τη χρησιμότητα τυ AIS (εκτός από το να χαζεύουμε τα βαπόρια στο δίκτυο) και να εξασκήσετε τα σουηδικά σας...Δείτε το βιντεάκι (είναι λίγο μεγάλο 37 Mb) εδώ http://www.sjofartsverket.se/EPiServ...e____5926.aspx
Είναι πολύ παραστατικό οπότε μπάινεις λίγο στο πνέυμα και ας μην ξέρεις σουηδικά.

----------


## xara

Ενδιαφέρον, εχει και αυτό:
http://aprs.fi/near/239919000

----------


## sylver23

σας παρακαλω κυριοι του λιμεναρχειου κοψτε του μια κληση.απαπα τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα??22.6 μιλια μεσα στον πειραια 
(υ.γ αμα πατησεις πανω στο πλοιο λεει κανονικα οτι ειναι αγκυροβολημενο)

χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

----------


## Νικόλας

ε τέτοιες μέρες που είναι τα έτσουξε και το ais μαζί με το blue  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## zamas

*2* *Νέες ENΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΣΕ αλλαγές απο το Α.Ι.S. (syros-observer)
**1Η .... Αλλαγή* φωτογραφιών
*2Η .... Στοιχεία* μεγεθους φωτογραφίας και φωτογραφικης μηχανής

nea allagi 01-01-2009.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

nice  :Smile: 

Απορώ βέβαια πως έβγαλε τόσοφωτεινή φωτό ο τύπος με 1/1000 και f18 αλλά δεν πειράζει :P

----------


## Manos_Ns

Kalispera kai xronia polla sto blog...tha hthela mia mikrh vohtheia...Grafw mia ergasia gia to panepisthmio(nautiliako peraia) kai thelw merikes plhrofories gia thn liner nautilia.Mhpws xerete ta eidh tvn ploivn,ta megethi,tis xwritikothtes kai ta eth tvn ploiwn pou droun sthn liner nautilia??Tha hmoun arketa upoxreos an kapoios hxere kati apo ta parapawn kai an me vohthouse na a vrw!!!!Euxaristw!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μόλις μερικά μηνύματα πιο πάνω βλέπουμε ένα από τα πολλά "ευτράπελα" που έχουν δει τα μέλη παρατηρώντας τις θέσεις των πλοίων όπως τις δίνει το AIS και έχουν βάλει εδώ μέσα.

Όταν όμως μιλάμε για γκαζάδικα με μήκος καμιά 300αριά μέτρα και βύθισμα πάνω από 10 μέτρα όταν είναι φορτωμένα, που κινούνται σε στενούς και πολυσύχναστους  διαύλους σε κάποιο λιμάνι της Αυστραλίας. Τα πράγματα τότε δεν είναι για γέλια και μπορεί να προκληθεί σοβαρό ατύχημα.
Τέτοια περιστατικά δείχουν τα σκρινσότ από το λάπτοπ κάποιο πιλότου στο συνημμένο αρχείο που ψάερεψα σε αυτή τη σελίδα (http://www.nautinst.org/ais/techFeedback.htm) που έχει και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία.

Διαβάστε και τα σχόλια του πιλότου, έχουν μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## plori

Νεα αναβάθμιση σε πληροφορίες του www.ios-hellas.gr/ais με σημαντικότερη  τον υπολογισμό αφίξεων το οποίο είναι σε δοκιμαστική λειτουργία και ελπίζω να πετύχει γιατί είναι πολύ πρακτικό. :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

εξαιρετικό νέο, ελπίζω να διατηρηθει  :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

> εξαιρετικό νέο, ελπίζω να διατηρηθει


Το ελπίζουμε όλοι...

----------


## kostas23_

Polu kalo!

----------


## plori

Το site ios-hellas.gr/ais δεν λειτουργεί μήπως κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις και θα έχουμε νεες πληροφορίες , μακάρι;

----------


## kostas23_

To paratirisa ki egw! Twra leitourgei kai prosthesan chat! Etsi mporoume na vlepoume ta ploia kai na sxoliazoume tis upoptes kiniseis!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

εμενα συνεχιζει να μην μου δειχνει τα πλοια....και εχω ολα τα απαιτουμενα προγραμματα που χρειαζετε

----------


## giannisk88

Είναι ο server κλειστός ή για "αναβάθμιση" των δυνατοτήτων του προγράμματος ή για κάποιο άλλο λόγο.Ούτε εμένα  δειχνει πλοία, σύντομα πιστεύω να φτιάξει.

----------


## sylver23

μα δεν μου εδειξε ποτε πλοια.απο τοτε που ξεκινησε το σαιτ αυτο.

----------


## giannisk88

Εμένα κοίτα να δείς τι γινόταν ειδικά στην αρχή.
Εμπαινε στο site κανονικά, εμφάνιζε το χάρτη και το καιρό, και μετα απο 2-3 λεπτά  πάνω κάτω εμφάνιζε και τα πλοία.

----------


## sylver23

εστειλα ενα e mail και η απαντηση ηρθε μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα.ενα μπραβο θα ηθελα να πω στους υπευθυνους του σαιτ για την αμεση απαντηση.

Eimaste se diadikasia allagis server kai kapia  provlimata pou antimetopizan orismenoi xristes pou sundeontan stin efarmogi mesw  proxy h firewall tha luthoun.
Otan oloklirwsoume tin diadikasia tha sas steilw  ena email kai an den kataferete na deite ta ploia tha koitaksoume to provlima  kalutera

----------


## Aktofylakas

Πραγματικα μπραβο στους υπευθυνους για την αμμεση ενημερωση.

----------


## plori

Το ios-hellas.gr/ais "άνοιξε και μας περιμένει¨"

----------


## sylver23

και πλεον λειτουργει κανονικα και σε internet explorer αλλα και σε firefox mozilla.
επισης θα ηθελα να τονισω οτι οι υπευθυνοι του ιος επικοινωνησαν μαζι μου αλλες 3 φορες για να με ενημερωσουν αλλα και για να σιγουρευτουν οτι το προβλημα λυθηκε.

----------


## plori

Και εγώ σε επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους η ανταπόκριση ηταν άμεση!!!

----------


## kostas23_

Μπράβο τους! Πολύ σπάνιο αυτό! Ξέρετε ποια εταιρεία αναπτύσει την σελίδα του ίος; Είναι της Ιου η κάποια απο Αθήνα;

----------


## hayabusa

παρατηρώ ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα σχετικά με το βύθισμα των πλοιων. για παράδειγμα στο Φαιστος Παλας βγάζει 26 μετρα (!!!) και στο Ιθάκη 50 (!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## giannisk88

Σε επικοινωνία που είχα χθές και εγώ με τον admin της εφαρμογής αυτής μου είπε ο άνθρωπος οτι το site είναι υπο τη διαδικασία επανασχεδιασμού. Οπότε αυτα τα προβληματάκια που βλέπετε με τα βυθίσματα και οι όποιες ατέλειες θα διορθωθούν σύντομα.

----------


## Rocinante

Κυριακη σημερα και πρωτη του μηνα και το TURAMA που δεξαμενιζοταν στην Ελευσινα εκμεταλευτικε το γεγονος οτι σημερα δεν θα το γαργαλανε και ειπε να τραβηξει για τα Παλαιοκουντουρα για κανα κοψιδι...

βολτα.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Απο αριστερα στα δεξια : Blue star Ithaki - Nissos Mykonos - Nissos Chios και παει για προσπεραση το Ρομιλντα.
Λεω εγω τωρα...

treno.JPG

----------


## valerios

Ξερει κανεις αν ποτέ κανει ελενχο στα πλοια μεσο AIS καμια υπηρεσια γιατι αυτο το porfyroysa συνεχεια κλεινει το συστημα του ais οταν ειναι αραγμενο στη Νεάπολη Λακωνίας και λιγο πριν κανει δρομολογιο, μιση ωρα με τρια τεταρτα το ξαναβάζει σε λειτουργια, πιστευω οτι ειναι απαραδεκτο επιβατικα πλοια να μην εχουν μόνιμα ανοικτο το ais!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Ξερει κανεις αν ποτέ κανει ελενχο στα πλοια μεσο AIS καμια υπηρεσια γιατι αυτο το porfyroysa συνεχεια κλεινει το συστημα του ais οταν ειναι αραγμενο στη Νεάπολη Λακωνίας και λιγο πριν κανει δρομολογιο, μιση ωρα με τρια τεταρτα το ξαναβάζει σε λειτουργια, πιστευω οτι ειναι απαραδεκτο επιβατικα πλοια να μην εχουν μόνιμα ανοικτο το ais!


Γιατι ειναι απαραδεκτο???Αμα το πλοιο δεν εχει πανω ηλεκτρομηχανη πως θα εχει ais????Αν γινεται αυτο βεβαια....

----------


## valerios

Το ais είναι ένας πομπός εκπομπής ο οποιος δουλεύει με τροφοδοσία 12volts!!!!!!!!!!
ειναι υποχρεομένα ολα τα πλοία (επιβατικά ανεξαρτητα απο το μέγεθος τους) να το έχουν 24ωρες το 24ωρο σε λειτουργία! μπαταρία που να του δείνει ρεύμα δεν εχει? η κατι αλλο παιζει?

----------


## giannisk88

Δεν είναι *μόνο* θέμα ηλεκτρομηχανής πιστεύω(όπως λέει και ο φίλος Μαστροπανάγος είναι και αυτο ενα θέμα), αλλα απο τη στιγμή που το πλοίο είναι αραγμένο ποιος ο λόγος λειτουργίας του ΑΙΣ?
κατα δεύτερον το Κρήτη 1 που καμιά φορα ήθελα να δώ απο το ais που βρίσκετε και ενώ ήταν εν πλώ είχε κλειστό το ais.
Ο φίλος Valerios μάλλον θα εννοεί βέβαια οτι για την ασφάλεια του πλοίου θα ήταν απαραίτητο να ήταν συνέχεια το ais του και λιγότερο απο τη παρακολούθηση απο εμάς τους απλούς καραβολάτρες. Σωστά τα λέω Βαλέριε?

----------


## mastropanagos

> Το ais είναι ένας πομπός εκπομπής ο οποιος δουλεύει με τροφοδοσία 12volts!!!!!!!!!!
> ειναι υποχρεομένα ολα τα πλοία (επιβατικά ανεξαρτητα απο το μέγεθος τους) να το έχουν 24ωρες το 24ωρο σε λειτουργία! μπαταρία που να του δείνει ρεύμα δεν εχει? η κατι αλλο παιζει?


Και 1 volt να εχει τροφοδοσια αμα δεν εχει αναμενη ηλεκτρομηχανη το βαπορι δεν δουλευει το ais....Εχει μπαταριες το βαπορι αλλα οι μπαταριες λειτουργουν σε emergency καταστασεις...Υπαρχει νομος που να λεει οτι πρεπει να ειναι 24ωρες το 24ωρο σε λειτουργια ενω το βαπορι καθεται και ειναι σβηστο???Και αμα ειναι θεμα ασφαλειας τοτε ας το ανοιξουν και τα παροπλισμενα....
Και τονιζω οτι για να δουλεψει ais πρεπει να δουλευει ηλεκτρομηχανη...

----------


## valerios

Φυσικά και πρώτο θέμα είναι το θεμα ασφάλειας του πλοίου και μετα ολα τα άλλα, αλλά όμως το πορφυρουσσα πολλές φορές ειναι αραγμένο στο λιμάνι την Νεαπόλης και άλλες φορές είναι στό λιμάνι του παλαιόκαστρου! πριν απο λιγο καιρό ενας φίλος που θα ταξιδευε απο νεάπολη για κύθηρα με πήρε τηλεφωνο απο το δρόμο γιατι δεν μπορουσε να πιασει στο τηλεφωνο το λιμεναρχειο,  και με ρωτησε αν μπορω να δω που ειναι το καραβι για να το προλαβει, το καραβι δεν φαινόταν στο συστημα και αφου εφτασε στο μωλο της νεαπολης αφαντο το καραβι! και το καραβι λογο καιρου ηταν στο πλαιοκαστρο απο το οποιο και ξεκινησε για Κύθηρα και ο φιλος δεν το πρόλαβε αφου και ο δρομος για το λιμανι του παλαιοκαστρου ειναι πολυ κακης ποιοτητας χωματοδρομος. Αν το καραβι ειχε το ais ανοικτο παντα δεν θα συνεβενε αυτο το προβλημα μιας που θα πηγαινε κατευθιαν στο λιμανι του παλαιοκαστρου χωρις να χασει χρονο. Να αλλος ενας λογος που θα πρεπει να λαβουν ολο τα πλοια σοβαρα το θέμα του ais που μαλλον το βλεπουν βαρετο-περιτο! Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι στη σημερινη εποχη που ολα εξελισονται και τρεχουν ραγδαια ειναι και αυτο μια πολυ μεγαλη καινοτομια που καποιοι δεν θελουν να το δεχτουν. Εχετε παρατηρισει καποιο πλοιο εκτος Ελλαδος αν ποτε το κλεινει το συστημα εστω και στο λιμανι και εξω απο αυτο που περιμενει να ξεφορτωσει? ειναι σας πληροφορω πανατα σε λειτουργια. Απλα πιστεύω οτι βρισκόμαστε στην Ελλαδα και υπαρχει και σε αυτο το θέμα ο "ωχαδερφισμος"

----------


## mastropanagos

> Φυσικά και πρώτο θέμα είναι το θεμα ασφάλειας του πλοίου και μετα ολα τα άλλα, αλλά όμως το πορφυρουσσα πολλές φορές ειναι αραγμένο στο λιμάνι την Νεαπόλης και άλλες φορές είναι στό λιμάνι του παλαιόκαστρου! πριν απο λιγο καιρό ενας φίλος που θα ταξιδευε απο νεάπολη για κύθηρα με πήρε τηλεφωνο απο το δρόμο γιατι δεν μπορουσε να πιασει στο τηλεφωνο το λιμεναρχειο,  και με ρωτησε αν μπορω να δω που ειναι το καραβι για να το προλαβει, το καραβι δεν φαινόταν στο συστημα και αφου εφτασε στο μωλο της νεαπολης αφαντο το καραβι! και το καραβι λογο καιρου ηταν στο πλαιοκαστρο απο το οποιο και ξεκινησε για Κύθηρα και ο φιλος δεν το πρόλαβε αφου και ο δρομος για το λιμανι του παλαιοκαστρου ειναι πολυ κακης ποιοτητας χωματοδρομος. Αν το καραβι ειχε το ais ανοικτο παντα δεν θα συνεβενε αυτο το προβλημα μιας που θα πηγαινε κατευθιαν στο λιμανι του παλαιοκαστρου χωρις να χασει χρονο. Να αλλος ενας λογος που θα πρεπει να λαβουν ολο τα πλοια σοβαρα το θέμα του ais που μαλλον το βλεπουν βαρετο-περιτο! Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι στη σημερινη εποχη που ολα εξελισονται και τρεχουν ραγδαια ειναι και αυτο μια πολυ μεγαλη καινοτομια που καποιοι δεν θελουν να το δεχτουν. Εχετε παρατηρισει καποιο πλοιο εκτος Ελλαδος αν ποτε το κλεινει το συστημα εστω και στο λιμανι και εξω απο αυτο που περιμενει να ξεφορτωσει? ειναι σας πληροφορω πανατα σε λειτουργια. Απλα πιστεύω οτι βρισκόμαστε στην Ελλαδα και υπαρχει και σε αυτο το θέμα ο "ωχαδερφισμος"


Για πες μας για το θεμα ασφαλειας,γιατι δεν μπορω να σε καταλαβω πως το εννοεις....Το ais δεν το εχουν τα πλοια για να βλεπει ο επιβατης σε ποιο λιμανι ειναι το βαπορι,αλλους σκοπους εξυπηρετουν....Και ξαναλεω για τριτη φορα οτι οταν ενα πλοιο στο εξωτερικο για παραδειγμα δεν δουλευει η ηλεκτρομηχανη του δεν εχει και ais...............

----------


## sylver23

απιστευτο και ομως αληθινο 
το παναγια σπηλιανη 2 εχει αις!!!
πρεπει να ειναι επιβατικο-τουριστικο
PANAGIA_SPILIANI_II.jpg

χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

φωτο απο το αις

----------


## Leo

Ο Μπόμπ δεν έχει?  :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μήπως εκτός; από Οινούσες κάνει και ρταξιδάκια προς Τσεσμέ ή άλλες πόλεις της Τουρκίας οπότε είναι υποχρεωμένο το Παναγία Σπηλιανή ΙΙ να έχει AIS σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό 19 του κεφαλάιου V του SOLAS;
Σύμφωνα με τον IMO (http://www.imo.org/Safety/mainframe.asp?topic_id=754):
The regulation    requires AIS to be fitted aboard all ships of 300 gross tonnage and upwards engaged on international voyages, cargo ships of 500 gross tonnage and upwards    not engaged on international voyages and *all passenger ships irrespective of    size*. The requirement became effective for all ships by 31 December 2004.

----------


## valerios

σημερινη καλυψη απο σταθμο KITHIRA_HORA http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...504&oldmmsi=34

και στατιστικα σταθμου KITHIRA_HORA http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...?station_id=34

στατιστικα και καλυψη σε τετρ. χιλιομ. http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...ESC&var_page=1

----------


## Apostolos

Καράβια βγήκαν στην στεριά...
Ωραίος ο τύπος που έβαλε AIS!!! Οταν τραβάει το trailer του το έχει ανοιχτό? Γιατι δεν βάζουμε και στα αυτοκίνητα μας? Αν ξεχάσουμε που το παρκάρουμε θα ανοίγουμε το κινητό μας και τακα τακα...

KARAVIA STI STERIA.JPG

----------


## sv1xv

> Γιατι δεν βάζουμε και στα αυτοκίνητα μας?


Για τα αυτοκίνητα υπάρχει εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια και ονομάζεται APRS. Έχει και αναμεταδότες, προώθηση στο Internet κλπ. Βλέπε σχετικά:

http://www.aprs.net
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automat...porting_System

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Πανω απο 2 ωρες το ais δεν ανανεώνει τη θέση των πλοιων .
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/

----------


## Nick_Pet

> Πανω απο 2 ωρες το ais δεν ανανεώνει τη θέση των πλοιων .
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/


Ακόμα και τώρα κολλημένο είναι, όπως χτες βράδυ.

----------


## Leo

> Ακόμα και τώρα κολλημένο είναι, όπως χτες βράδυ.


 
Εναλλακτική σε αυτό το λινκ:

http://www.ios-hellas.gr/ais/

----------


## japetus

Κι εδω μια καλη εφαρμογη υπερθεσης ναυτικου χαρτη (απο 1yachtua) πανω σε AIS υποβαθρο, αλλα αυτη τη στιγμη εχει προβλημα στο AIS. Ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον ομως σαν χαρτης. Εχει και δυνατοτητα ρυθμισης της διαφανειας σε σχεση με τον υποκειμενο χαρτη.

http://web-ais.geogarage.com/view_sh...578125&zoom=10

----------


## plori

Πολύ καλή εφαρμογή.

----------


## Kikoman

Συνάδελφοι,
μπορεί κανείς να υπολογίσει και αποστάσεις μεταξύ σημείων σε κάποια free εφαρμογή;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Leo

> Συνάδελφοι,
> μπορεί κανείς να υπολογίσει και αποστάσεις μεταξύ σημείων σε κάποια free εφαρμογή;
> Ευχαριστώ!


Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να γίνει αυτό αν δεν υπάρχει σχετικό πρόγραμμα. Φαντάζομαι μιλάμε για αποστάσεις σε ένα ναυτιλιακό χάρτη έτσι?

----------


## gioannis13

Η απαντηση εχει ονομα Google Earth  :Wink:

----------


## samichri

Παιδιά αρκετά καλό το site αλλά γιατί δεν εμφανίζει όλα τα πλοία? Π.χ. το syros εμφανίζει αυτή τη στιγμή (11/8/2009 και ώρα 11:09 π.μ.) τον ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟ να πλησιάζει το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης (ερχόμενο από Θεσσαλονίκη) και το ios το θεωρεί ανύπαρκτο.

¶κυρο .. μόλις εμφανίστηκε ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ, αλλά εμφανίστηκε τώρα που πλησιάζει να μπει στο λιμάνι.

----------


## marios.sp

Είναι ένα site με κινήσεις και θέσεις πλοίων βασισμένες στα στα δεδομένα AIS. Δεδομένα ναυσιπλοίας,στοιχεία πλοίων και λιμανιών.

http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/

----------


## LocoRoco

Μάλλον δεν είναι live live...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Φαίνεται και από άλλα.

----------


## .voyager

Η κατάσταση με το μη σεβασμό των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων στο AIS έχει ξεφύγει. Έχω δει αρκετές φωτογραφίες μου να εμφανίζονται με το όνομα άλλου ατόμου. Σε αυτήν εδώ τη φωτογραφία μου,εμφανίζεται άλλος ως κάτοχος κι από πίσω... το όνομά μου :shock:
Αυτόματα ανεβαίνουν, κανείς δεν τις ελέγχει;

----------


## Leo

Φυσικά και τα ελέγχουν αν τους καταγγελθούν επώνυμα με e-mail στο: *marinetraffic@aegean.gr*

Από συζητήσεις με φίλους έχω κατλάβει ότι η αντίδραση του Marine Traffic είναι άμεση και το κατέβασμα των φωτογραφιών επίσης. Δοκίμασε το κι εσύ και όσοι άλλοι φίλοι έχουν διαπιστώσει το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## BULKERMAN

Αυτο ειναι ενα προβλημα που εχουν πολλα site.για παραδειγμα στο shipspotting.com υπαρχουν εκατονταδες καταγγελιες για κλοπη φωτογραφιων που χρησιμοποιουνται χωρις να το ξερουν οι νομιμοι κατοχοι.αλλα πρεπει να λυθει γιατι πολλοι βγαζουν και λεφτα απο αυτες τις κλοπες φωτογραφιων.

----------


## gioannis13

Αν διαβαζει καποιος ο οποιος εχει επαφη με τον Admin του site,να ενημερωσει οτι ο Κορινθιακος καλυπτεται μονο απο το Αιγιο μιας και Κορινθος και Πατρα ειναι εκτος με αποτελεσμα να μην εχει στοχους.Ευχαριστω :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Θα ήθελα επι ευκαιριας να εκθέσω μερικές απόψεις μου επι του θέματος. Θεωρώ ότι ειναι απαράδεκτο οι πληροφορίες που εκπέμπουν τα πλοία μέσω της συσκευής AIS να ειναι διαθέσιμες στον οποιοδίποτε. Πισυεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να γίνετε μία διαδηκασία εγγραφής και να καταχωρούνται τα αληθή στοιχεία του εγγραφόμενου έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει πρωταρχικά επιλογή των χρηστών και δευτερέυοντα, αποτελεσμάτικός έλεγχος της πρόσβασης. Θα πρέπει να επιτρέπετε η πρόσβαση μόνο σε άτομα που θα χρησιμοποιησουν το σύστημα μόνο για πληροφοριακούς - εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς και όχι για κατασκόπευση - κουτσουμπολιό - δημαγωγία υπέρ ή κατά ενός πλοίου ή εταιρίας. Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας για να εμβαθύνουμε το θέμα και να κάνουμε μια πρόταση προς τους sdmin των διαφόρων συστημάτων

----------


## samichri

> Θα ήθελα επι ευκαιριας να εκθέσω μερικές απόψεις μου επι του θέματος. Θεωρώ ότι ειναι απαράδεκτο οι πληροφορίες που εκπέμπουν τα πλοία μέσω της συσκευής AIS να ειναι διαθέσιμες στον οποιοδίποτε. Πισυεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να γίνετε μία διαδηκασία εγγραφής και να καταχωρούνται τα αληθή στοιχεία του εγγραφόμενου έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει πρωταρχικά επιλογή των χρηστών και δευτερέυοντα, αποτελεσμάτικός έλεγχος της πρόσβασης. Θα πρέπει να επιτρέπετε η πρόσβαση μόνο σε άτομα που θα χρησιμοποιησουν το σύστημα μόνο για πληροφοριακούς - εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς και όχι για κατασκόπευση - κουτσουμπολιό - δημαγωγία υπέρ ή κατά ενός πλοίου ή εταιρίας. Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας για να εμβαθύνουμε το θέμα και να κάνουμε μια πρόταση προς τους sdmin των διαφόρων συστημάτων


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την άποψή σου, αν και στο internet είναι γνωστό ότι μπορείς να δηλώσεις ότι είσαι ελέφαντας και το κακό είναι ότι θα το πιστέψουν όλοι. Πάντως συμφωνώ ότι μερικά site (ή τουλάχιστον κάποιες πληροφορίες από αυτά) δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι σε κοινή θέα.

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν υπάρχει διαπροσωπική επιβεβαίωση (όνομα, διεύθυνση, τηλέφωνο, αποστολή αίτησης με στοιχεία ταυτότητας) όλα ελέγχονται... Αλλά είπαμε φτιάξαμε κάτι σχεδόν τέλειο και το έχουμε αφήσει ελεύθερο για να πουλήσει... Ειναι όμως τόσο καλό που θα πουλήσει έτσι κ αλλιώς. Δέν καταλαβαίνουν ότι με το κόλπο αυτό, ναυλωτές, πλοιοκτήτες, φορτωτές, broker κτλ κλείνουν και ελέγχουν δουλειές εκατομμυρίων που το πανεπιστήμιο προσφέρει τσαμπέ! Το πλέον καλύτερο site στον κόσμο της ναυτιλίας ειναι δωρεάν! Θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει μια συνδρομή για εταιρίες και δωρεάν για ιδιώτες με περιορισμένες δυνατότητες (πχ περιορισμός προβολής πλήρη στοιχείων)

----------


## samichri

Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι στην σημερινή (θεότρελη) εποχή που ζούμε δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι σε κοινή θέα η live πορεία ενός πλοίου, τα στοιχεία του πλοίου, το επόμενο λιμάνι, κ.λ.π. κυρίως για λόγους ασφαλείας. Μην μας διαφεύγει ότι το internet και στο συγκεκριμένο site δεν μπαίνουν μόνο οι καραβολάτρεις και όσοι αγαπούν την θάλασσα και τα ναυτικά επαγγέλματα, αντιθέτως έχουν ελεύθερη πρόσβαση ΟΛΟΙ, ανεξαρτήτως ..... διανοητικής κατάστασης. Ο νοών νοείτω.

----------


## sv1xv

Προσωπικά, λόγω της φιλελεύθερης ιδεολογίας μου, η πρόταση με βρίσκει ριζικά αντίθετο. Είμαι γενικά αντίθετος στην εύκολη προσφυγή σε απαγορεύσεις και περιορισμούς.

Είναι προφανές από τον τρόπο που διατυπώνεται ("κουτσομπολιό", "δημαγωγία" κλπ) ότι πίσω από αυτήν υπάρχουν συμφέροντα μιας ορισμένης επαγγελματικής ομάδας και συγκεκριμένα των αξιωματικών της ακτοπλοϊας. 

Επίσης οι απόψεις περί ασφαλείας αποτελούν απλώς στρουθοκαμηλισμό, δεδομένου ότι οποιοσδήποτε έχει "πονηρό" σκοπό μπορεί να αγοράσει ένα σύστημα AIS, να βάλει μια κεραία στην ταράτσα και να έχει τις πληροφορίες στο πιάτο του, τουλάχιστον για τα σχετικά κοντινά πλοία. Οι πειρατές στη Σομαλία με το AIS δεν δουλεύουν άλλωστε?

----------


## gioannis13

> Θα ήθελα επι ευκαιριας να εκθέσω μερικές απόψεις μου επι του θέματος. ................... απόψεις σας για να εμβαθύνουμε το θέμα και να κάνουμε μια πρόταση προς τους sdmin των διαφόρων συστημάτων


*ΟΥΔΕΝ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ*...καναμε αμαν τοσα χρονια για free ais και ουτε που θελω να ακουω τετοιες ιδεες που με οδηγουν σε αλλες σκεψεις.*ΤΕΛΟΣ*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τις ίδιες επιφυλάξεις διατυπώνει και ο IMO όπως είδαμε παλιότερα:



> Προσωπικά βρίσκω ενδιαφέρουσα τη μετάδοση  στοιχέιων του AIS στο δίκτυο για πολλούς λόγους. Από την παρακολούθηση πλοίων από τους χομπίστες, από την ενημέρωση των εταιρειών για την κίνηση των πλοίων, γιατ τις οικογένειες των ναυτικών μια και μπορούν να βλέπουν που βρίσκονται οι δικοί τους άνθρωποι (αν περνάνε κοντά σε ένα δεκτη που μεταδίσδει στο δίκτυο) και για παρά πολλούς λόγους.
> Διάβασα όμως σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://194.196.162.45/Safety/mainfra...id=754#aisdata ότι ο IMO δεν συμφωνεί με τη μετάδοση στοιχείων AIS στο web συγκεκριμένα αναφέρει:
> 
> "Κατά τη 79η σύνοδο του Δεκεμβρίου 2004, η Επιτροπή Ναυτικής Ασφάλειας (MSC) συμφώνησε ότι  σχετικά με το θέμα των ελεύθερα διαθέσιμων δεδομένων του αυτόματου συστήματος πληροφόρησης (AIS) πλοίων στον παγκόσμιο ιστό, τη δημοσίευση στον παγκόσμιο ιστό ή αλλού των δεδομένων AIS που διαβιβάζονται από τα πλοία που θα μπορούσε να είναι επιζήμια για την ασφάλεια των πλοίων και των λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων (στμ στο αγγλικό κείμενο αναφέρεται safety and security αλλά στα ελληνικά μεταφράζονται και τα δύο ασφάλεια) και υπονομεύει τις προσπάθειες του Οργανισμού και των κρατών μελών να ενισχύσουν την ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοΐας και της ασφάλειας σε διεθνείς θαλάσσιες μεταφορές. 
> 
>  Η Επιτροπή καταδίκασε το θλιβερό φαινόμενο της δημοσίευσης στον παγκόσμιο ιστό, ή αλλού, των δεδομένων AIS που μεταδίδονται από πλοία, και προέτρεψε τις κυβερνήσεις μέλη, με την επιφύλαξη των διατάξεων της εθνικής τους νομοθεσίας, να αποθαρρύνουν εκείνους που θέτουν  δεδομένα AIS  στη διάθεση τρίτων για δημοσίευση στο παγκόσμιο ιστό, ή αλλού, από την πρακτική αυτή.
> 
> Επιπλέον, η Επιτροπή καταδίκασε εκείνους που ανεύθυνα δημοσιεύουν δεδομένα  AIS που διαβιβάζονται από τα πλοία στον παγκόσμιο ιστό, ή αλλού, ιδιαίτερα αν σας προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες στον ναυτιλιακό τομέα και των τομέα των λιμένων."
> 
> ...

----------


## Apostolos

> *ΟΥΔΕΝ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ*...καναμε αμαν τοσα χρονια για free ais και ουτε που θελω να ακουω τετοιες ιδεες που με οδηγουν σε αλλες σκεψεις.*ΤΕΛΟΣ*


Το τέλος επιτέλους θα το δώσει σύντομα ο ΙΜΟ με την απαγόρευση αυτών των site. Γιατι κάτι ανάλογο δεν έχουμε φτιάξει για τα αεροπλάνα, τα τρένα και κάπου χειρότερα, στα αυτοκίνητα μας; Θα θέλατε κάποιος να ήξερε που πάει και τι κάνει το όχημα σας? Γιατι να ξέρει κάποια εταιρία να ξέρει ο καθένας άγνωστος που ειναι και τι κάνει το πλοίο της? Δεν έχω πει ότι πρέπει να απαγορευτεί τελείως αλλα να υπάρχει επίσημη εγγραφή, να ξέρουν πότε μπαίνω και τι βλέπω για να ελαχιστοποιηθούν τα φαινόμενα (που συμβαίνουν κ εδώ φυσικα) του τύπου "Το τάδε γιατι πήγε απο εκεί, γιατι ψήλωσε τόσο στο νκαιρό, γιατι σταμάτησε, γιατι άργησε!) Όποιος θέλει να φτιάξει την δική του συσκευή AIS να λάβει και άδεια ασυρμάτου (που δέν μπορεί ο καθένας φυσικα) ειδάλλως θα είναι παράνομος και καταδικαστέος. Τώρα αν μερικοί κουτσομπόληδες ή εξυπνάκηδες που θεωρούν ότι είναι υπεράνω των νόμων τι να πώ. Στην Ελλάδα ο καθένας θεωρεί ότι η προσωπική του ευχαρίστηση ή ικανοποίηση των συμφερόντων του ειναι αυτόματα και νόμος του!

----------


## sv1xv

Λυπάμαι με αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ και τα οποία αρμόζουν σε αυταρχικά καθεστώτα. Ελπίζω οι κινήσεις σου να μην βρουν ευρύτερη ανταπόκριση. ¶λλωστε σαφώς παραδέχεσαι τα συντεχνιακά σου κίνητρα.

----------


## Apostolos

Κύριε Κώστα εσύ έχεις ραδιο-ερασιτεχνικά κίνητρα και εγώ έχω νομικο-επαγγελματικά... Θα αποφασίσουν οι σοφότεροι

----------


## Νικόλας

εδώ γελάμε !!
αν περιμένετε να απογορευτή το αις και να σταματήσουν η επιθέσεις σε πλοία μάλλον άδικα θα περιμένετε 
έχουν το δικό τους τρόπο και χωρίς το αις !
και αν περιμένει η κάθε εταιρία να βλέπει που είναι το πλοίο της μέσο του αις κλαύτα χαράλαμπε 
και στο κάτω κάτω όλοι εκείνοι που φονάζουν να το επεξεργαζόντουσαν πριν μας το δώσουν απλα τα πράματα(ΙΜΟ κ.α) 
συμφωνώ όμως στο οτι ο καθ ένας κοιτά τα πλοία και αρχίζει τα δικά του έχουμε και μεις μάτι και μπορούμε να τα δούμε :Cool:

----------


## sv1xv

> Κύριε Κώστα εσύ έχεις ραδιο-ερασιτεχνικά κίνητρα και εγώ έχω νομικο-επαγγελματικά... Θα αποφασίσουν οι σοφότεροι


Οι σοφότεροι μπορεί να έχουν ακόμα σκοτεινότερα κίνητρα και για το λόγο αυτό δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Διαβάστε προσεκτικά τι γράφει ο IMO για το θέμα:



> (...)
> Διάβασα όμως σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://194.196.162.45/Safety/mainfra...id=754#aisdata ότι ο IMO δεν συμφωνεί με τη μετάδοση στοιχείων AIS στο web συγκεκριμένα αναφέρει:
> 
> "Κατά τη 79η σύνοδο του Δεκεμβρίου 2004, η Επιτροπή Ναυτικής Ασφάλειας (MSC) συμφώνησε ότι σχετικά με το θέμα των ελεύθερα διαθέσιμων δεδομένων του αυτόματου συστήματος πληροφόρησης (AIS) πλοίων στον παγκόσμιο ιστό, τη δημοσίευση στον παγκόσμιο ιστό ή αλλού των δεδομένων AIS που διαβιβάζονται από τα πλοία που *θα μπορούσε να είναι επιζήμια για την ασφάλεια των πλοίων και των λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων (στμ στο αγγλικό κείμενο αναφέρεται safety and security αλλά στα ελληνικά μεταφράζονται και τα δύο ασφάλεια) και υπονομεύει τις προσπάθειες του Οργανισμού και των κρατών μελών να ενισχύσουν την ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοΐας και της ασφάλειας σε διεθνείς θαλάσσιες μεταφορές.* 
> 
> Η Επιτροπή καταδίκασε το θλιβερό φαινόμενο της δημοσίευσης στον παγκόσμιο ιστό, ή αλλού, των δεδομένων AIS που μεταδίδονται από πλοία, και προέτρεψε τις κυβερνήσεις μέλη, με την επιφύλαξη των διατάξεων της εθνικής τους νομοθεσίας, να αποθαρρύνουν εκείνους που θέτουν δεδομένα AIS στη διάθεση τρίτων για δημοσίευση στο παγκόσμιο ιστό, ή αλλού, από την πρακτική αυτή.


Το ξαναλέω ότι όταν ο πλοίαρχος κρίνει ότι κινδυνεύει η ασφάλεια του πλοίου έχει δικαίωμα να κλείσει τη συσκευή. Έτσι όμως ακυρώνεται ο σκοπός του συστηματος που είναι η ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοΐας. Γιατί ο σκοπός του συστήματος δεν είναι να χαζέυουμε και να γράφουμε "έκοψε ταχύτητα 2 κόμβους το [ένα πλοίο της ακτοπλοΐας]"* αλλά να βλέπει το ένα πλοίο το άλλο ώστε να αποφέυγεται η σύγκρουση καθώς κια η διαχείρηση της θαλάσσιας κυκλοφορίας από τα VTS. Αν ο πλοίαρχος το κλέινει φοβούμενος ότι κάποιος βλέπει τη νθέση του πλοίου από το δίκτυο χωρίς να τον βλέπει αυτός (μέσω της συσκευής AIS), τότε ακυρώνεται το σύστημα.

*Χωρίς να υπολογίζει ότι το σύστημα δίνει SOG δηλαδή ταχύτητα προς το βυθό και μπορέι να έχει αντίθετο ρεύμα ή καιρό.

----------


## giannisk88

Συμφωνώ με τον Νικόλα απολύτως!!!!Αμα θέλει κάποιος να κάνει κακό δε θα περιμένει απο το ΑΙΣ μόνο να τα βγάλει πέρα.....
Δε ξέρω για εσάς πάντως εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ σπάνια ωστε να δώ που βρίσκονται τα βαπόρια όταν χρειάζεται να ταξιδέψω ή οταν ταξιδεύει κάποιος γνωστός μου να βλέπω που βρίσκετε.Απο εκεί και πέρα το Πανεπιστήμιο το έχει βγάλει ΣΕ ΕΜΑΣ για τον παραπάνω σκοπό. Μου φαίνεται πάντως παράλογο εμείς σαν καραβολατρικό σάιτ να ζητήσουμε να πληρώνουμε το αις για να βλέπουμε τις παραπάνω πληροφορίες που είναι σημαντικές και όχι για την πλάκα μας. Μου φαίνεται εντελώς ανούσιο!!!!
Να είμασταν η ΙΜΟ να έλεγα ντάξει δίκιο έχουμε......
Πρέπει λοιπόν να χρησιμοποιούμε την εφαρμογή αυτή όπως και κάθε εφαρμογή με το σωστό τρόπο ο οποίος δεν έρχετε με τη συνδρομή αλλα με νουθεσίες απο υπεύθυνους του φόρουμ για τους χρησιμοποιούντες εντώς του φόρουμ. Οι έξω απο το φόρουμ ας κάνουν οτι θέλουν.
Αρα λοιπόν ας ξεκινήσουμε απο εδώ βάζοντας κάποιους κανόνες στο δικό μας ΑΙΣ και ας αφήσουμε το Πανεπιστήμιο και όποιον ασχολείτε με αυτή την εφαρμογή να κάνει τη δουλειά του......

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν νομίζω ότι συζητάμ για συνδρομή αλλά για ταυτοποίηση των στοιχείων αυτών που θέλουν τις πληροφορίες των συσκευών AIS ώστε να ξέρουμε ποιος τις ζητά. O ΙΜΟ θέτει θέμα για περιπτώσεις ασφάλειας των πλοίων, οι πλοίαρχοι για τα σχόλια εις βάρος τους από στοιχεία που μπορεί να είναι λάθος. Η συσκευή είναι καλό εργαλείο όπως και η μετάδοση μέσω web αλλά πρέπει να μάθουμε να το χρησιμοποιούμε σωστά γιατί όπως κάθε εργαλέιο όαν δεν χρησιμοποιείται σωστά είναι επικίνδυνο.

Όσο για το επιχείρημα "όποιος θέλει να κάνει κακό στα πλοία μπορεί να το κάνει και χωρίς web AIS", νομίζω ότι ε αυτή τη λογική πρέπει να αφήνουμε ανοιχτές τις πόρτες των σπιτιών μας και τα κλειδιά πάνω στα αυτοκίνητα μας αφού όποιος θέλει νατα κλέψει μπορέι να το κάνει ακόμα κι αν είναι κλειδωμένα...

----------


## Apostolos

Ο Παναγιώτης έχει πιάσει τελείως το νόημα!

----------


## Aktofylakas

http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2010...iphone-os.html

Ωρα να αλλαξω κινητο;

----------


## Rocinante

Κατι δοκιμαζουν στο Syros- observer.
Το ζουμ γινεται πλεον και με το ροδακι του ποντικιου αλλα προς το παρον εχει μπλοκαρει η ευρυτερη περιοχη του Πειραια και δεν δειχνει τιφτα.

Αααα ωραια μολις ξεκολλησε και το ροδακι βοηθα πολυ.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Κατι δοκιμαζουν στο Syros- observer.
> Το ζουμ γινεται πλεον και με το ροδακι του ποντικιου αλλα προς το παρον εχει μπλοκαρει η ευρυτερη περιοχη του Πειραια και δεν δειχνει τιφτα.
> 
> Αααα ωραια μολις ξεκολλησε και το ροδακι βοηθα πολυ.



Roci περίπου 2 βδομάδες το χουν κάνει αυτό και μπορώ να πω οτι είναι πολύ βολικό!

----------


## Rocinante

> Roci περίπου 2 βδομάδες το χουν κάνει αυτό και μπορώ να πω οτι είναι πολύ βολικό!


Αααα ναι; 
Και γιατι εγω εκανα διπλο κλικ τοσο καιρο;;; :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Αααα ναι; 
> Και γιατι εγω εκανα διπλο κλικ τοσο καιρο;;;



Xaxaxaxa!!! Και γω κατά τύχη το κάνα μιας και για να βλεπα νορμαλ έπρεπε να μπω στο Googlearth.Και σιγά σιγά βλέπω ότι επεκτείνονται.Εδώ και λίγες μέρες προστέθηκε και ο κόλπος του ¶ντεν!!

----------


## Rocinante

Ναι το ειδα αυτο παρακολουθησα μαλιστα και την δυασαρεστη πορεια του Ivory μεχρι το Alang.
Μονο που χασαμε τα στενα του βοσπορου, μονο τον κολπο του Golcuk δινει.
Τωρα εχω στησει καραουλι κατα Ιαπωνια μερια μηπως σκασει μυτη το Σφακια 1.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ναι το ειδα αυτο παρακολουθησα μαλιστα και την δυασαρεστη πορεια του Ivory μεχρι το Alang.
> Τωρα εχω στησει καραουλι κατα Ιαπωνια μερια μηπως σκασει μυτη το Σφακια 1.



Αυτό λογικά αν φανεί θα ναι στο στενό της Ταιβάν και μετά στο Malacca strait ( δεν το γράφω στα Ελληνικά  :Very Happy:  )!Τα 2 Jebel Αli έχω χάσει!τα χεις δει?

----------


## Rocinante

Κοιτα το 1 δεν το ειδα ποτε.
Το 2 (ρεθυμνον) εξεπεμψε τελευταια φορα το Ais του 30 Αυγουστου.
Ηδη ομως ειχε ανακοινωθει οτι θα πηγαινε για σκραπ, οποτε δεν το ξαναεψαξα.

----------


## Rocinante

Εξοδος του..... Γερμανικου στολου απο την Σουδα.

deumarin.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

τι έπαθε ο τίτλος και βγάζει αστερίσκους βρε παιδιά ;

----------


## Leo

> τι έπαθε ο τίτλος και βγάζει αστερίσκους βρε παιδιά ;


 
Θύμωσε με αυτά που κάνει ο ρόσι.... :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με αφορμή τη συζήτηση στο θέμα του Αλκιόνη



> Στην ρόδα πειραια περιμένει ακινιτοποιημένο απο τις 5:00.





> Αυτό δεν είναι αλήθεια.... Το πλοίο έφθασε λίγο πριν τις 8 και αγκυροβόλησε στην ράδα.


Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να επισημάνουμε ότι η συσκευή AIS ρυθμίζεται στην ώρα UTC όπως ρητά αναφέρει ο IMO εδώ http://www.imo.org/includes/blastDat...3D6645/227.pdf στην παράγραφο 2.5 (σελίδα 5). Δηλαδή οη ώρα που βλέπουμε σε κάθε θέση είναι η ώρα UTC που διαφέρει από την ώρα Ελλάδας 2 ώρες το χειμώνα και 3 ώρες όταν ισχύει η θερινή ώρα δηλαδή τώρα πουμ γράφω το μληνυμα αυτό 17:00 ώρα Ελλάδας είναι 14:00 UTC.

Ο λόγος είναι απλός (όχι... δεν γίνεται για να μπερδέυουν τα μέλη των ναυτιλιακών φόρουμ σαν το δικό μας :Razz: ) η συσκευή AIS έχει σκοπό την ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοϊας και έτσι αποφέυγονται σφάλματα λόγω αλλαγής της ζώνης ώρας.

Περισσότερα για τις ζώνες ώρας μπορέιτε να δείτε εδώ

----------


## johny18

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΨΑΧΝΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΤΙ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΛΑΝΙΕΤΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΛΕΣΒΟ ... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ;;;;

----------


## Rocinante

> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΨΑΧΝΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΤΙ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΛΑΝΙΕΤΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΛΕΣΒΟ ... ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ;;;;


Ναι δεν ειναι σπανιο. Στο παρελθον εχω παρακολουθησει αναλογες εικονες απο αεροπλανα και ελικοπτερα παντοτε S.A.R.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Φυσικό είναι να υπάρχει συσκευή AIS σε αεροσκάφη Έρευνας και Διάσωσης (*S*earch *A*nd *R*escue) ώστε να βοηθήσει το AIS στο συντονισμό μιας διάσωσης.

Όπως διαβάζουμε στην έκδοση NP100 The Mariner's Handbook:
AIS may be used in search and rescue operations, especially in combined helicopter and surface searches. AIS enables the direct presentation of the position of the vessel in distress on other displays such as radar or ECS/ECDIS, which facilitates the task of SAR craft. For ships in distress not equipped with AIS, the On Scene Commander could create a pseudo AIS target.

----------


## zamas

*Απο την προιγουμενη Πεμπτη 07 Οκτωβριου εβαλα ενα δεκτη ΑΙS (SLS200N) στην περιοχη... Καρλόβασι - Σάμου ο οποιος συνδεθηκε στο Syros-Observer.*

ais.jpg
ais1.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ξεχασαν να μας δωσουν το βυθισμα...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

ppparos.JPG

----------


## Leo

Τα παράξενα "παιχνίδια" του AIS.... δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο από ανθρώπινα λάθη.

Κατά καιρούς βλέπουμε κάτι τρελά μέσα από τις παρατηρήσεις μας στο ais. Ας τα επισημαίνουμε εδώ, καλό θα κάνουμε, να τα διορθώνουν όσοι τα βλέπουν..... Στην συγκεκριμένη απεικόνιση παρατηρούμε ότι τα στοιχεία μέσα στην συσκευή του δελφινιού δεν έχουν καταχωρηθεί σωστά με αποτέλεσμα να παρουσιάζεται η θέση του πλοίου δεξιότερα από την πραγματική. Δεν φαντάζεστε ότι στούκαρε στο κόκκινο έ?

aiserrors1.jpg

2 ακόμη απεικονίσεις από το επόμενο δρομολόγιο

airerrorfdvenus1.jpg

airerrorfdvenus2.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ενδιαφερον εχει η σταδιακη τοποθετηση βοηθηματων ναυσιπλοιας στους φαρους των γειτονων......

lighthouse.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Και όταν πλησιάζεις με πλοίο κάτω απο 2 νμ σου στέλνουν μυνηματάκι SMS λέγοντας ότι πλησιάζεις επικύνδυνα...
Οι γείτονες απο πλευράς ναυτοσύνης στα θέματα αυτά ειναι πολύ μπροστα...
Εμείς 2 racon στην Θεσσαλονίκη έχουμε και το κάνουμε ζήτημα

----------


## Leo

Ας δούμε με μια ματιά ποια πλοία δεν έχουν κάνει σωστή καταχώρηση στοιχείων μέσα στην συσκευή ais.... 

ais.JPG

----------


## japetus

Είναι δυνατόν να πάρει κανείς τα δεδομένα του AIS όπως φαίνονται στο syros-observer μέσω ιντερνετ, για απεικόνιση σε εξωτερικό χαρτογραφικό πρόγραμμα;
Αν ναι, ποιος είναι ο σερβερ και σε ποιο πορτ γίνεται η μετάδοση;

----------


## Leo

Ένα ακόμη παρατρράγουδο στο προηγούμενο πόστ μου έρχεται από την Σύρο...
Πάμε πλατεία ή πάμε μπαράκια?

artemis.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Ένα ακόμη παρατρράγουδο στο προηγούμενο πόστ μου έρχεται από την Σύρο...
> Πάμε πλατεία ή πάμε μπαράκια?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116998


μαλλον πλατεια για τα χριστουγεννα 
ειδες ο Καλλικρατης αντι να βαλουν ψευτικο ειπαν να βαλουν αληθινο :Razz:

----------


## BULKERMAN

Από σήμερα και η Αργεντινή στο AIS!! Μπορούμε να βλέπουμε από Recalada μέχρι το Rosario!!!

----------


## ChiefMate

Α ρε Bulkerman κατι μερη που ανεφερες...
Recalada πιλοτο,ξεκινα να προλαβεις την μαρεα,σταματα την ακρη του ποταμου κ φουνταρισε κ τις δυο γιατι δεν θα προλαβεις την επομενη..Ωραιες περιπετειες!

----------


## rafina-lines

Καλημέρα, παιδιά!

Τι έπαθε το Marine Traffic και δε δουλεύει καλά??  Από χτες το βράδυ δε δείχνει τα καράβια στο χάρτη και δε στέλνει κανένα e-mail για αφιξοαναχωρήσεις πλοίων...  Όλες οι αναφορές έχουν παγώσει στις 8μμ χτες Κυριακή 13 του μήνα!  Από κει και μετά τίποτα...   :Confused:

----------


## rafina-lines

Σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω post μου, μόλις τώρα (13:00 - 14 Φεβρ. 2011), το Marine Traffic ξανάρχισε κανονικά τη λειτουργία του!  Ευχαριστούμε όποιον είναι υπεύθυνος γι' αυτό, δεν ξέρω αν έπαιξε ρόλο η προηγούμενη αναφορά μου, πάντως ευχαριστούμε πολύ και για άλλη μια φορά συγχαρητήρια για την άψογη δουλειά που έχετε στήσει...    :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## gioannis13

Ξερει κανεις τον λογο για τον οποιο δεν απεικονίζει τις πορειες σημερα ?

----------


## gpap2006

Αλλαγμένο από χθες το marinetraffic. Το θέμα είναι πως πλέον όταν πατάς με το ποντίκι πάνω στα προηγούμενα στίγματα της πορείας ενός πλοίου δεν μπορείς να δεις την ταχύτητα, την ώρα και τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία του στίγματος!

----------


## Rocinante

Νομιζω πως καποιος ψαχνει τον ξαδελφο του Λεβιαθαν.... :Wink: 

valiant.jpg

----------


## zamas

*Νέα ENΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΣΑ επιλογή απο το Α.Ι.S.*


faroi.jpg
*
Ολοι οι φαροι της Ελλαδας*(και οχι μονο) στο *Marinetraffic*

----------


## MIOU

*SERIAL KILLER...*Εικόνα ντροπής των Ελληνικών θαλασσών. Υπάρχει τεράστιο πλοίο μήκους 225μέτρα που έχει βάλει ρότα για Λακωνία κι έρχετε με κλειστό το  σύστημα AIS...
Η συνήθης και πάγια αυτή τακτική, ειδκά στα νερά μας, στην Νοτιανατολική Λακωνία δεν είναι νόμιμη σίγουρα αλλά συμβαίνει συνέχεια...Στοίχημα πως στο στενό Ελαφονήσου θα ανοίξει και πάλι το  ais όπως έκανε και στο στενό Kυθήρων...
Αναρτήθηκε απόlakonia
Ετικέτεςais

Πηγή http://lakonia-gr.blogspot.gr

Χωρίς Σχόλια.....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Υπάρχει εξήγηση... ο ΑΦ πριν την βάρδια διάβαζε το διήγημα "Ο _Πειρατής της Γραμβούσης"_ (πολύ ωραίο διήγημα, μπορείτε να το διαβάσετε κι εσείς σε ψηφιακή μορφή *εδώ* ) και επηρεάστηκε. Έτσι αποφάσισε να εφαρμόσει τις οδηγίες για την αντιμετώπιση της πειρατείας (πληροφορίες λένε ότι μπήκε στο N@utilia.gr και τις κατέβασε από *εδώ*) που λένε ότι μπορείς να κλείσεις τη συσκευή AIS σε περιοχές με κίνδυνο πειραρτείας αφού έπλεε κοντά τη Γραμβούσα. :Sour:  :Worked Till 5am: 

Πέρα από την πλάκα ας εξηγήσουμε ότι στα σάιτ που προσφέρουν webAIS βλέπουμε τα στοιχέια που φτάνουν στους *επίγειους δέκτες AIS*. Δηλαδή κάποιος στήνει ένα δέκτη και τα στοιχεία που λαμβάνει τα μεταδίδει στο δίκτυο. Αν δεν βλέπετε στοιχεία *δεν σημαίνει ότι η συσκευή του πλοίου είναι κλειστή* απλά στην περιοχή δεν υπάρχει επίγειος δέκτης ή το πλοίο έιναι εκτός της εμβέλειας του δέκτη. Αν κάποια πλοία φάινονται και κάποια όχι εκξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες οι σημαντικότεροι έιναι η κατασκευη και η θέση του δέκτη αλλά και οι καιρικές συνθήκες. Προφανώς δεν έχει στήσει κάποιος δέκτη στη νότια Κρήτη και στην Λακωνία ή είναι σε σημέιο με εμπόδια στη λήψη ενώ κάπουστην Ελαφόνησι έχει στήσει κάποιος καλύτερο δέκτη. Το ΑΙΣ δεν φτιάχτηκε για να χαζέυουμε τα βαπόρια στην οθόνη αλλά για να παίρνουν στοιχειά τα παραπλέοντα πλοία.

----------


## Trakman

Και να συμπληρώσω ότι στο Marinetraffic.com έχεις τη δυνατότητα να δεις τους επίγειους δέκτες, και μάλιστα να δεις αν λειτουργούν ή είναι εκτός σύνδεσης, αλλά και την περιοχή κάλυψης. Στην περίπτωσή μας, ο σταθμός των Κυθήρων που καλύπτει τη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή εμφανίζεται να μην λειτουργεί.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> *SERIAL KILLER...*
> 
> 
> Εικόνα ντροπής των Ελληνικών θαλασσών. Υπάρχει τεράστιο πλοίο μήκους 225μέτρα που έχει βάλει ρότα για Λακωνία κι έρχετε με κλειστό το  σύστημα AIS...
> Η συνήθης και πάγια αυτή τακτική, ειδκά στα νερά μας, στην Νοτιανατολική Λακωνία δεν είναι νόμιμη σίγουρα αλλά συμβαίνει συνέχεια...Στοίχημα πως στο στενό Ελαφονήσου θα ανοίξει και πάλι το  ais όπως έκανε και στο στενό Kυθήρων...
> Αναρτήθηκε απόlakonia
> Ετικέτεςais
> 
> Πηγή http://lakonia-gr.blogspot.gr
> ...


Επικίνδυνος είσαι εσύ και αυτοί που γράφουν στο συγκεκριμένο blog! Δεν γίνεται σε αυτή τη χώρα ο κάθε άσχετος να γράφει κ να λέει ότι θέλει χωρίς να έχει ιδέα !! Διαβάστε,ενημερωθείτε κ μετά να κάνετε κριτική! Από πότε <<Η συνήθης και πάγια τακτική>> όπως λες είναι παράνομη? έχεις διαβάσει καλά τους νόμους μου φαίνεται...Έκανες ολόκληρο σχέδιο παίζοντας την κολοκυθιά (ανοιχτό-κλειστό-ανοιχτό) !Αλλά είπαμε,ο λαϊκισμός στην Ελλάδα είναι Ολυμπιακό άθλημα!!
Για αυτό φτάσαμε εκεί που φτάσαμε σαν χώρα..ένα μόνο να ξέρεις ...Η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας!!

¶κου serial killer...Εγώ λέω να αλλάξεις τίτλο..Ο δολοφόνος με το Panamax έβαλε στο μάτι τη Λακωνία!!

Έλεος πια!!!!

----------


## MIOU

> Επικίνδυνος είσαι εσύ και αυτοί που γράφουν στο συγκεκριμένο blog! Δεν γίνεται σε αυτή τη χώρα ο κάθε άσχετος να γράφει κ να λέει ότι θέλει χωρίς να έχει ιδέα !! Διαβάστε,ενημερωθείτε κ μετά να κάνετε κριτική! Από πότε <<Η συνήθης και πάγια τακτική>> όπως λες είναι παράνομη? έχεις διαβάσει καλά τους νόμους μου φαίνεται...Έκανες ολόκληρο σχέδιο παίζοντας την κολοκυθιά (ανοιχτό-κλειστό-ανοιχτό) !Αλλά είπαμε,ο λαϊκισμός στην Ελλάδα είναι Ολυμπιακό άθλημα!!
> Για αυτό φτάσαμε εκεί που φτάσαμε σαν χώρα..ένα μόνο να ξέρεις ...Η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας!!
> 
> ¶κου serial killer...Εγώ λέω να αλλάξεις τίτλο..Ο δολοφόνος με το Panamax έβαλε στο μάτι τη Λακωνία!!
> 
> Έλεος πια!!!!


Ελπίζω να μην απευθυνονται οι σχολιασμοί στο πρόσωπο μου, γιατι εάν είδες αναδημοσίευσα κάτι που έπεσε στη αντίληψη μου, χωρίς σχολιασμό και φυσικά χωρίς να ασπάζομαι τα γραφόμενα, σημείωσα και την πηγή που το βρήκα, περιμένω μια αποκατάσταση των γραπτών σου, μιας και δεν γνωρίζομαστε και δεν μαρέσει το ύφος του κειμένου σου.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Ελπίζω να μην απευθυνονται οι σχολιασμοί στο πρόσωπο μου, γιατι εάν είδες αναδημοσίευσα κάτι που έπεσε στη αντίληψη μου, χωρίς σχολιασμό και φυσικά χωρίς να ασπάζομαι τα γραφόμενα, σημείωσα και την πηγή που το βρήκα, περιμένω μια αποκατάσταση των γραπτών σου, μιας και δεν γνωρίζομαστε και δεν μαρέσει το ύφος του κειμένου σου.


Φυσικά κ αναφέρομαι στον συντάκτη του κειμένου και μόνο! Εχει τύχει να πέσει στην αντίληψη μου κ άλλο παρόμοιο κείμενο από το συγκεκριμένο blog!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κι επειδή μπορέι να ξαναγράψει κάποιος σε κάποιο μπλογκ ότι είναι παράνομαο να πλέει πλοίο με κλειστο AIS (επειδή δεν νλέπει κάποιος ένα βαπόρι στην οθόνη)

Η SOLAS γράφει στον Κανονισμό 18 του Κεφαλαίου V Ασφάλεια της Ναυσιπλοΐας (βάζω το αγγλικό κέιμενο γιατί αυτό υπερισχύει των άλλων μεταφράσεων σε περίπτωση αμφιβολίας):

2.4 All ships of 300 gross tonnage and upwards engaged on international voyages and cargo ships of 500 gross tonnage and upwards not engaged on international voyages and passenger ships irrespective of size shall be fitted with an automatic identification system (AIS).

και παρακάτω

AIS shall be operated taking into account the guidelines adopted by the Organization. Ships fitted with AIS shall maintain AIS in operation at all times except where international agreements, rules or standards provide for the protection of navigational information.

Οι Οδήγίες του Οργανισμού (guidelines adopted by the Organization) είναι στο συνημμένο αρχείο εκέι διαβάζουμε στη σελίδα 2 (το έχει και σε πλάισιο και με έντονα γράμματα για να μην πει κάποιος ότι δεν το είδε) ότι μπορέι *να κλείσει η συσκευή AIS όταν ο πλοίαρχος βασιζόμενος στην επαγγελματική του κρίση θεωρεί ότι πρέπει* (be switched off on the master's professional judjement). Επίσης υπενθυμίζει ότι δεν έιναι υποχρεωμένα όλα τα πλοία να έχουν AIS, δεν είναι υποχρεωμένα να έχουν AIS τα πλοία κάτω από 300 gt και τα πολεμικά. Περιμένουμε κάποιο μπλογκ να ...κόψει κλήση σε κάποιο αεροπλανοφόρο επειδή δεν έχει AIS.

----------


## Trakman

Ένα ενδιαφέρον θέμα που αφορά το AIS από την Ναυτεμπορική:

_Κενό ασφαλείας σε σύστημα εντοπισμού «εξαφανίζει» πλοία

 Ένα σημαντικό πρόβλημα σε σύστημα εντοπισμού πλοίων το οποίο  χρησιμοποιείται σε όλο τον κόσμο εντόπισαν ερευνητές της εταιρείας  ασφαλείας Trend Micro.

  Όπως φάνηκε, είναι δυνατή η «εξαφάνιση» πλοίων, η εμφάνιση ψεύτικων  «πλοίων φαντασμάτων» και η εκπομπή ψευδών μηνυμάτων έκτακτης ανάγκης,  εξαιτίας της έλλειψης μέτρων ασφαλείας στην τεχνολογία AIS (Automatic  Identification System), η οποία χρησιμοποιείται σε 400.000 πλοία σε όλο  τον κόσμο.
  Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του MIT Technology Review, τα πλοία τα οποία  χρησιμοποιούν το σύστημα εκπέμπουν ένα ραδιοσήμα με την θέση τους και  άλλες λεπτομέρειες, έτσι ώστε άλλα σκάφη και λιμενικές αρχές να μπορούν  να έχουν έναν χάρτη με τις θέσεις όλων των πλοίων σε μία περιοχή σε  πραγματικό χρόνο. Βάσει των κανονισμών του Διεθνούς Οργανισμού  Ναυσιπλοΐας, η παρουσία του ΑΙS είναι υποχρεωτική σε επιβατηγά σκάφη και  σε φορτηγά ενός μεγέθους και άνω. Το σύστημα αξιοποιείται επίσης και  από φάρους, σημαδούρες κ.α.
  Όπως αναφέρει ο Κάιλ Γουΐλχοϊτ, ερευνητής της ομάδας Future Threat  Research της εταιρείας, ήταν δυνατή η παραβίαση του συστήματος σε  επίπεδο βάσης. Μέσω της αγοράς μίας συσκευής AIS, αξίας 700 ευρώ και  σύνδεσής της σε έναν υπολογιστή στην περιοχή ενός λιμανιού, οι ερευνητές  ήταν σε θέση να λαμβάνουν σήματα από κοντινά σκάφη και να στέλνουν  αλλαγμένες εκδόσεις, για να κάνουν τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες του  συστήματος να «βλέπουν» πλοία σε σημεία στα οποία δεν βρίσκονταν στην  πραγματικότητα.
  Μέσω του ίδιου εξοπλισμού και λογισμικού, είναι δυνατό το μπλοκάρισμα  των εκπομπών πλοίων με AIS, έτσι ώστε να μην είναι ορατές οι κινήσεις  τους. Οι «πειρατικές» εκπομπές μπορούν επίσης να χρησιμοποιηθούν και για  ψεύτικα σήματα κινδύνου, όπως συναγερμούς σύγκρουσης ή ενημερώσεις περί  ανθρώπων στη θάλασσα.
  Όπως έδειξαν οι ερευνητές, τα ψευδή τους σήματα εμφανίστηκαν σε χάρτες  δεδομένων AIS οι οποίοι παρέχονται από online υπηρεσίες. Σε μία  περίπτωση, ένα σκάφος φάνηκε να εξαφανίζεται από τον Μισσισσιπή και να  επανεμφανίζεται σε λίμνη του Ντάλας, ενώ σε μία άλλη εμφανίστηκε ένα  ψεύτικο «πλοίο φάντασμα» στα ανοιχτά της Ιταλίας, η πορεία του οποίου  σχημάτιζε τη λέξη «pwned», η οποία χρησιμοποιείται από χάκερ ως σχόλιο/  ένδειξη παραβιασμένου συστήματος.
  Το AIS αποτελεί εύκολο στόχο καθώς τα σήματά του δεν έχουν κάποιου  είδους μηχανισμό ελέγχου αυθεντικότητας ή κρυπτογράφησης. «Όλα τα πλοία  εκεί έξω επηρεάζονται από το εν λόγω πρόβλημα, δεν έχει να κάνει με τον  εξοπλισμό, αλλά με το πρωτόκολλο» είπε ο Μάρκο Μπαλντούτσι, ένας άλλος  ένας εκ των ερευνητών της Trend Micro.
  Τα πλοία και οι λιμενικές αρχές χρησιμοποιούν επίσης ραντάρ για τον  εντοπισμό εμποδίων και άλλων σκαφών, ωστόσο το AIS είχε εμφανιστεί ως  μία πιο «εύκολη» και αποτελεσματική εναλλακτική.
  Τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας παρουσιάστηκαν στο πλαίσιο της συνδιάσκεψης  ασφαλείας Hack In the Box στην Κουάλα Λουμπούρ. Οι ερευνητές είπαν ότι  ενημέρωσαν διάφορες διεθνείς αρχές ναυσιπλοΐας, αλλά έλαβαν απάντηση  μόνο από την Διεθνή Ένωση Τηλεπικοινωνιών των Ηνωμένων Εθνών, η οποία  φαίνεται πρόθυμη να προβεί σε αλλαγές στο σχετικό πρωτόκολλο- ωστόσο  θεωρείται ότι θα χρειαστεί χρόνος για να συμβεί αυτό, καθώς ο εξοπλισμός  AIS έχει ενσωματωμένο το πρωτόκολλο, οπότε απαιτείται αντικατάστασή  του._

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δε γνωρίζω κατά πόσο το marinetraffic είναι αξιόπιστο γι αυτό παραθέτω το πιο κάτω με επιφύλαξη
> 
> *KERVEROS*
> 
>   IMO: *5279527* 
>   Διακριτικό: *-* 
>   Σημαία: *-* 
>   AIS Τύπος: *Tug* 
>   Ολική Χωρητικότητα (GRT): *158* 
> ...


Τα στοιχεία  που παραθέτει το marinetraffic δεν αφορούν μόνο τα πλοία που εκπέμπουν  σήμα στο AIS, ή έστω και εκπέμπανε κάποτε στο παρελθόν. Η βάση δεδομένων  πλοίων που χρησιμοποιεί είναι εντελώς ανεξάρτητη από το σύστημα AIS. Έτσι λοιπόν μπορούμε να βρούμε στο marinetraffic καρτέλες - στοιχεία πάρα πολλών πλοίων που είτε βυθίστηκαν είτε πήγαν για διάλυση σε χρόνους περασμένους και μακρινούς, στους οποίους όχι σύστημα AIS δεν υπήρχε ακόμα αλλά ούτε καν ....σκέψη για κάτι τέτοιο. Η δε "κατάσταση" του πλοίου, στην οποία μπορούμε να συναντήσουμε δύο παραμέτρους, _"Ενεργό"_ ή _"Παροπλίσθηκε ή Χάθηκε"_ δεν αφορά βεβαίως στο αν το marinetraffic λαμβάνει ή όχι σήμα AIS από το συγκεκριμμένο πλοίο αλλά από το αν έχει ενημερωθεί η βάση δεδομένων που χρησιμοποιεί για τυχούσα μεταβολή που επήλθε στα στοιχεία του πλοίου.

Πολύ πρόχειρα παραδείγματα : Υπάρχει καρτέλα στο marinetraffic για το δύσμοιρο _ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ_ που βούλιαξε πριν 32 χρόνια, στην οποία η κατάσταση του πλοίου αναφέρεται ως _"Παροπλίσθηκε ή Χάθηκε"_ *(εδώ)*. Ταυτόχρονα υπάρχει επίσης καρτέλα του _ANNOBON_ (πρώην παντόφλα μας _ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ_) που βυθίστηκε πριν οκτώ περίπου χρόνια στην Αφρική και στην κατάσταση του πλοίου αναφέρεται ακόμα ως _"Ενεργό"_ _(εδώ)_. Και μιας και αυτά τα δύο πλοία δεν έφεραν ποτέ συσκευή AIS και ούτε φυσικά είχαν ποτέ εκπέμψει στο σύστημα, ας χρησιμοποιήσουμε ακόμα ένα παράδειγμα, της παντόφλας μας _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ_, που έφερε συσκευή AIS, εξέπεμπε κανονικά σήμα, και ενώ βυθίστηκε στη Δυτική Αφρική το περασμένο καλοκαίρι, στο marinetraffic αξακολουθεί να αναφέρεται μέχρι και σήμερα ως "Ενεργό" _(εδώ)_.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Τα στοιχεία  που παραθέτει το marinetraffic δεν αφορούν μόνο τα πλοία που εκπέμπουν  σήμα στο AIS, ή έστω και εκπέμπανε κάποτε στο παρελθόν. Η βάση δεδομένων  πλοίων που χρησιμοποιεί είναι εντελώς ανεξάρτητη από το σύστημα AIS. Έτσι λοιπόν μπορούμε να βρούμε στο marinetraffic καρτέλες - στοιχεία πάρα πολλών πλοίων που είτε βυθίστηκαν είτε πήγαν για διάλυση σε χρόνους περασμένους και μακρινούς, στους οποίους όχι σύστημα AIS δεν υπήρχε ακόμα αλλά ούτε καν ....σκέψη για κάτι τέτοιο. Η δε "κατάσταση" του πλοίου, στην οποία μπορούμε να συναντήσουμε δύο παραμέτρους, _"Ενεργό"_ ή _"Παροπλίσθηκε ή Χάθηκε"_ δεν αφορά βεβαίως στο αν το marinetraffic λαμβάνει ή όχι σήμα AIS από το συγκεκριμμένο πλοίο αλλά από το αν έχει ενημερωθεί η βάση δεδομένων που χρησιμοποιεί για τυχούσα μεταβολή που επήλθε στα στοιχεία του πλοίου.
> 
> Πολύ πρόχειρα παραδείγματα : Υπάρχει καρτέλα στο marinetraffic για το δύσμοιρο _ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ_ που βούλιαξε πριν 32 χρόνια, στην οποία η κατάσταση του πλοίου αναφέρεται ως _"Παροπλίσθηκε ή Χάθηκε"_ *(εδώ)*. Ταυτόχρονα υπάρχει επίσης καρτέλα του _ANNOBON_ (πρώην παντόφλα μας _ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ_) που βυθίστηκε πριν οκτώ περίπου χρόνια στην Αφρική και στην κατάσταση του πλοίου αναφέρεται ακόμα ως _"Ενεργό"_ _(εδώ)_. Και μιας και αυτά τα δύο πλοία δεν έφεραν ποτέ συσκευή AIS και ούτε φυσικά είχαν ποτέ εκπέμψει στο σύστημα, ας χρησιμοποιήσουμε ακόμα ένα παράδειγμα, της παντόφλας μας _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ_, που έφερε συσκευή AIS, εξέπεμπε κανονικά σήμα, και ενώ βυθίστηκε στη Δυτική Αφρική το περασμένο καλοκαίρι, στο marinetraffic αξακολουθεί να αναφέρεται μέχρι και σήμερα ως "Ενεργό" _(εδώ)_.


Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση και εκ των ανωτέρω συμπεραίνω ότι  δεν είναι αξιόπιστο , τουλάχιστο σε ότι αφορά την κατάσταση ενός πλοίου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία ενδιαφέρουσα (έως συναρπαστική !!!) παράμετρος στην αναζήτηση πλοίων προστέθηκε στην τελευταία (ίσως και σημερινή) αναβάθμιση στο _marinetraffic.com_.

Πλέον, μπορείς να κάνεις αναζήτηση (και βέβαια να έχεις αποτελέσματα) και με προηγούμενο(α) όνομα(τα) πλοίων, όχι μόνο με το σημερινό. Για παράδειγμα, αν αναζητήσεις το όνομα OKIRROI (ΩΚΥΡΡΟΗ, πρώην αμφίπλωρο μας, νυν PATHAGON), βρίσκεις το πλοίο ως : *OKIRROI -Ex Name (9627306)*.

Μία πάρα πολύ χρήσιμη λειτουργία κατά την γνώμη μου, στις περιπτώσεις που ψάχνεις για παλαιότερα πλοία για τα οποία δεν γνωρίζεις ούτε το σημερινό τους όνομα, ούτε (πολύ περισσότερο) αριθμό ΙΜΟ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μία ενδιαφέρουσα (έως συναρπαστική !!!) παράμετρος στην αναζήτηση πλοίων προστέθηκε στην τελευταία (ίσως και σημερινή) αναβάθμιση στο _marinetraffic.com_.
> 
> Πλέον, μπορείς να κάνεις αναζήτηση (και βέβαια να έχεις αποτελέσματα) και με προηγούμενο(α) όνομα(τα) πλοίων, όχι μόνο με το σημερινό. Για παράδειγμα, αν αναζητήσεις το όνομα ι OKIRROI (ΩΚΥΡΡΟΗ, πρώην αμφίπλωρο μας, νυν PATHAGON), βρίσκεις το πλοίο ως : *OKIRROI -Ex Name (9627306)*.
> 
> Μία πάρα πολύ χρήσιμη λειτουργία κατά την γνώμη μου, στις περιπτώσεις που ψάχνεις για παλαιότερα πλοία για τα οποία δεν γνωρίζεις ούτε το σημερινό τους όνομα, ούτε (πολύ περισσότερο) αριθμό ΙΜΟ.


H αναζήτηση στο ΑΙS με τα πρώην ονόματα δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο.Εδώ κ μιά 3ετία τουλάχιστον έχω βρει άπειρα καράβια κατά την ενασχόλησή μου με τά παλιά ποντοπόρα φορτηγά ή δεξαμενόπλοια,απλώς γνωρίζοντας ένα από τα ονόματα που είχαν στην ζωή τους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ πολύ ενδιαφέρον, ωστόσο προσωπικά για εμένα ήταν κάτι το καινούργιο, γι αυτό και το μοράστηκα μαζί σας.

Γνωρίζω και εγώ ότι σε βάσεις δεδομένων (αν είσαι μέλος επί πληρωμή) μπορείς να κάνεις αναζητήσεις και με παλιά ονόματα, και σίγουρα αυτό γίνεται και σε κάποια άλλα AIS sites (με ή άνευ πληρωμής). Ωστόσο, στο marinetraffic.com, ως απλός επισκέπτης που είμαι εγώ, δεν μπορούσα μέχρι προχθές να κάνεις αναζήτηση με παλιά ονόματα, δεν προέκυπταν αποτελέσματα, ενώ τώρα με την παρούσα αναβάθμιση μπορώ.

Και σε αυτό αποκλειστικά αναφέρθηκα, στο marinetraffic.com.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε μου ΒΙΚΤΩΡ πολύ ενδιαφέρον, ωστόσο προσωπικά για εμένα ήταν κάτι το καινούργιο, γι αυτό και το μοράστηκα μαζί σας.
> 
> Γνωρίζω και εγώ ότι σε βάσεις δεδομένων (αν είσαι μέλος επί πληρωμή) μπορείς να κάνεις αναζητήσεις και με παλιά ονόματα, και σίγουρα αυτό γίνεται και σε κάποια άλλα AIS sites (με ή άνευ πληρωμής). Ωστόσο, στο marinetraffic.com, ως απλός επισκέπτης που είμαι εγώ, δεν μπορούσα μέχρι προχθές να κάνεις αναζήτηση με παλιά ονόματα, δεν προέκυπταν αποτελέσματα, ενώ τώρα με την παρούσα αναβάθμιση μπορώ.
> 
> Και σε αυτό αποκλειστικά αναφέρθηκα, στο marinetraffic.com.


Φίλε EV καλά έκανες που το έγραψες κ εγώ απλός επισκέπτης είμαι.Στις έρευνες που έκανα,διεπίστωσα ότι έχει κ καράβια που έπαψαν να υπάρχουν προ διαδικτύου με εξαίρεση κάποια πολύ παλιά κυρίως κατασκευής δεκαετίας αρχών-μέσων δεκαετίας 50.Στις αναζητήσεις μου αποφεύγω να βάζω τετριμένα ονόματα-αν είχε-το  χ πλοίο διότι μου βγάζει ένα κατεβατό.Αν είναι δυνατόν επιλέγω ονόματα που μπορεί να είναι μοναδικά ή εν πάση περιπτώσει να μην είναι πολύ διαδεδομένα κ έτσι βγάζω άκρη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου OfTheHighSeas, όταν έγραψα "νομίζω ότι  .....ψειρίζουμε την μαιμού" εννοούσα σαφώς ότι καθόμαστε και  ασχολούμαστε με ασήμαντες και ανούσιες λεπτομέρειες.

Έγραψα αρχικά,




> .......
> Κάθε πλοίο που ξεκινάει ένα ταξίδι, εκπέμπει στο AIS λιμάνι - ημερομηνία και ώρα αναχώρησης (ATD) και λιμάνι - υπολογιζόμενη ημερομηνία και ώρα άφιξης (ETA).
> .........


απάντησες την πρώτη φορά,




> Το AIS εκπέμπει μόνο λιμάνι και εκτιμώμενη ώρα αφίξεως.


και την δεύτερη,




> Ασφαλώς το marinetraffic και τα όμοια εμφανίζουν και την ώρα αναχωρήσεως, δεν την παίρνουν όμως από το AIS γιατί το AIS δεν εκπέμπει τέτοια πληροφορία.
> .........
> Δεν γνωρίζω πως συνάγει το marinetraffic το λιμάνι και την ώρα αναχωρήσεως, μια εύλογη υπόθεση είναι ότι προκύπτει από την πορεία του πλοίου.


Το marinetraffic δεν "συνάγει" το λιμάνι και την ώρα αναχωρήσεως οποιουδήποτε πλοίου από την........ πορεία του, και σαφέστατα αυτές τις πληροφορίες τις παίρνει από το AIS. Όταν ένα πλοίο βρίσκεται σε ένα λιμάνι, εκπέμπει το σήμα του στο AIS, και όταν αναχωρήσει από εκεί φαίνεται στο σήμα του η ώρα αναχώρησης (ευελπιστώ ως εδώ να συμφωνούμε). Στο marinetraffic λοιπόν καταγράφονται αυτά τα στοιχεία, και καθ' όλη την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού του πλοίου, μέχρι δηλαδή και να καταπλεύσει στο λιμάνι προορισμού, αναφέρονται στην "καρτέλα" του (και τα βλέπουμε και εμείς) τα λιμάνια αναχώρησης και προορισμού και οι ανάλογες ημερομηνίες και ώρες (της αναχώρησης βέβαιες, του προορισμού εκτιμώμενες από το συνεχιζόμενο σήμα του πλοίου στο σύστημα). Σε κάθε περίπτωση λοιπόν, όλα τα στοιχεία προέρχονται από την συσκευή AIS του πλοίου, και όχι από κάποια ....μαντεψιά ή ....υπολογισμούς που κάνει το marinetraffic ή κάθε παρεμφερές site.

Κατόπιν αυτών των ....επεξηγήσεων, και για να το λήξουμε (ελπίζω) το θέμα με την διαφωνία που άστοχα εξέφρασες, θα σε παραπέμψω να ξαναδιαβάσεις (προσεκτικότερα αυτήν την φορά) το πρώτο μου ποστ που ήταν η αιτία της συζήτησης που επακολούθησε. Για να σε βοηθήσω, είχα γράψει : "Κάθε πλοίο που ξεκινάει ένα ταξίδι, εκπέμπει στο AIS........." δεν είχα γράψει : "Κάθε πλοίο που ξεκινάει ένα ταξίδι και καθ' όλη την διάρκεια του, εκπέμπει στο AIS.........".

----------

